# Rock/Cena promo discussion, reactions, rantings, who won etc. *NO MORE THREADS*



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

So it seems pretty obvious that people can't take the hint with the whole Rock/Cena thing and put it in the right thread so this thread can now be the promo discussion thread which will, in time, be merged with the main Rock/Cena discussion thread.











Discuss away.


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: Rock/Cena promo discussion, reactions, rantings and ravings *NO MORE THREADS**

Rock > Cena 
Dwayne Johnson > Cena
Tooth Fairy > Cena
Scorpion King > Cena


----------



## Hladeit (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Rock/Cena promo discussion, reactions, rantings and ravings *NO MORE THREADS**

Full Seg Single video - 







The Rock using "babyface" on live tv was unnecessary. WTF was he thinking?


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: Rock/Cena promo discussion, reactions, rantings and ravings *NO MORE THREADS**

TBH... isn't it the same promo he cut when he came to RAW last time? he talks about the same thing everytime and it's ruined his appearing. I'm not excite at all when he appear last night.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Rock/Cena promo discussion, reactions, rantings and ravings *NO MORE THREADS**

He was trying to stay relevant with this whole "reality era" thing they've got going on.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

I honestly believe people want to be on the Cena bandwagon. WWE put together a brilliant little video package detailing Cena's hard work and now people respect him. Only one problem: Cena can't cut a promo to save his life. Not only does he use words he doesn't know the meanings of, but his response last night was embarassingly off target. Missing the (obvious) central point and firing back doesn't make you look smart, it makes you look like an idiot. If Cena proved anything, he proved that he lacks the intelligence to make anything of this feud with Rock.

And Rock hasn't been saying the same thing. There was a key point of difference between his promos before and last night, that difference being he no longer thinks John's a fake: Rock thinks John's a can't hack it bitch.


----------



## Hladeit (Feb 24, 2012)

The Rock doesnt have too much material on his part to go hard on cena, does he? 

"While you fight for them(backstage) john, I fight for them *points to the crowd* "

That shit dont work in 2012, surely not when the crowd already knows you are gone after WM28. The Rock in his prime would have ripped cena apart.

Props to Cena though, he was great.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

I thought it was awesome tbh, it felt gritty, if you read between the lines he was shooting on those in the back who started bad mouthing him. Cena should of just stayed away tbh, coming out and walking off just made him look like someone who got pissed at what the Rock was saying and knew it to be true, so he tried to defend himself but couldn't hack it.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Just start giving warnings, Evo. If their too dense, that's their problem.

Evo is right. The whole "Reality Era" type environment WWE has somewhat adopted has made it all the more natural for certain talent to let their skills shine, whether on the mic, in the ring, or outside of the ring.

I'll just post what I said earlier:



> There's a clear difference between The Rock marks and Dwayne Johnson marks. Even the Rock fans have to admit that it was a horrible promo and that's coming from the supposed Great One. It's just people don't want to admit it because it indirectly admits that Cena was the better man on the mic and so what? People underrate Cena's mic skills way too much on the internet. Cena has had some great back and forths with Edge and HHH. Watch specifically his promo the day after beating HHH at WM 22 along with Edge and HHH. It was great. Or his promos with Edge on the Cutting Edge.
> 
> Maybe Rock had an off night. That still doesn't change the fact that the promo was still bad. He pandered. He made corny jokes (although Kung Pow Bitch was funny). He pimped Twitter. He begged the crowd to chant his trends. It was everything the Rock would have never done back then. Sure, he would have used the crowd energy but he would transfer it to himself to tackle down the opponent or person he was beefing with. People want to go back and revision the Attitude Era. The Rock of 1999, 2001, or even 2003 with his Hollywood gimmick would not have done that crap Rock displayed tonight.
> 
> ...


----------



## nater89 (May 14, 2009)

Hladeit said:


> The Rock doesnt have too much material on his part to go hard on cena, does he?
> 
> "While you fight for them(backstage) john, I fight for them *points to the crowd* "
> 
> ...


How much can Rock really say though ya know? I doubt Vince wants him rippin on his biggest star.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

what a terrible promo by rock, cena keeping it real and totally destroying rock and exposing him for the phoney he is was just great. 

Rock can't cut a serious promo, he can't do a shoot. He has been exposed as one dimentional, he can only do one type of promo which is with his nursery rhymes and trying to make stupid jokes which are not funny but more corny. He tried it again last night but it was not the time and the place yet he still did it trying to get a cheap pop. Cena meanwhile was in the serious mind-frame and just murdered rock out there.

Even with stuff written on his wrists he still couldn't match cena.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

As entertaining as it was in the moment, The Rock didn't really say or accomplish anything. 

Cena hit hard and made this feud interesting again.


----------



## Mr.S (Dec 21, 2009)

I would say it again. This is a Del Rio level promo. Worst Rock level promo I have seen. Too much of repeatation. Balls,Fruity pebbles this that. Kung fao Bitch was stupid & him saying Cena should call him & stuff was pathetic. It was shit to be honest. Do you want a Phone Wrestling Match next???

Punk/Jericho raped this segment inside out. Hands down. First time in years I felt Extremely bored seeing a Rock promo. The crowd saved his ass to be honest. They ate out of his hands even cheering for all that stupidity. Had it been a Pro-Cena city where kids form 50% of the audience,Rock's promo would have seemed even shitter.

Step up Rock. You are or WERE one of the best mic workers in WWF history. Sad to see Cena own Rock like this.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

I dunno, I felt last nights RAW was the best RAW this year, I loved both the CM+Jericho and Rock+Cena interaction. I felt real emotion in both of them and while it maybe wasn't the best, what do you expect the Rock do, absolutely crush the number 1 babyface in the company entirely?


----------



## Hladeit (Feb 24, 2012)

nater89 said:


> How much can Rock really say though ya know? *I doubt Vince wants him rippin on his biggest star.*


I am sure he does because that would come off as personal rivalry between the two, which simply means increased buyrate. Its just that Rock isnt the same anymore.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Hladeit said:


> The Rock doesnt have too much material on his part to go hard on cena, does he?
> 
> "While you fight for them(backstage) john, I fight for them *points to the crowd* "
> 
> ...


Are you deaf? didnt you hear the pop he got at that line? Rock was spot on with everything. And he really made it look REAL by the end of it.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

Mr.S said:


> I would say it again. This is a Del Rio level promo. Worst Rock level promo I have seen. Too much of repeatation. Balls,Fruity pebbles this that. Kung fao Bitch was stupid & him saying Cena should call him & stuff was pathetic. It was shit to be honest. Do you want a Phone Wrestling Match next???
> 
> Punk/Jericho raped this segment inside out. Hands down. First time in years I felt Extremely bored seeing a Rock promo. The crowd saved his ass to be honest. They ate out of his hands even cheering for all that stupidity. Had it been a Pro-Cena city where kids form 50% of the audience,Rock's promo would have seemed even shitter.
> 
> Step up Rock. You are or WERE one of the best mic workers in WWF history. Sad to see Cena own Rock like this.


why the hell is rock still talking about fruity pebbles? It is ridiculous, I mean cena does not even wear bright shirts anymore, he changed to a more serious black months and months ago. This just proves how out of touch rock is with the current product and how he doesn't even care about wwe and the business. All he is in it for is the big pay cheque and to enhance "the rock" brand. 

Or it could be that he just does not have the skill to come up with new material and just relies on the same old stuff from months ago and even years ago (with his tired nursery rhymes).


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

zkorejo said:


> Are you deaf? didnt you hear the pop he got at that line? Rock was spot on with everything. And he really made it look REAL by the end of it.


these cena chicks are hard to get through, wouldn't waste your time if I was you. (Y)


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Hladeit said:


> The Rock doesnt have too much material on his part to go hard on cena, does he?
> 
> "While you fight for them(backstage) john, I fight for them *points to the crowd* "
> 
> ...


To be fair, both Rock and Cena have little to work with. I'm not one to play favorites but what made Rock's promo so great is he drew it out longer than it needed to be, which in essence proved a separate point. What did Cena do? He missed the point, retreated, made a lame joke about wrist writing (a samoan tattoo, by the way), then left.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

1, 2, 3..let's go ahead and chant my favorite. Rocky! ROCKY! ROCKY! ROCKY! ROCKY!


----------



## Mr.S (Dec 21, 2009)

Big Dog said:


> I dunno, I felt last nights RAW was the best RAW this year, I loved both the CM+Jericho and Rock+Cena interaction. I felt real emotion in both of them and while it maybe wasn't the best, what do you expect the Rock do, absolutely crush the number 1 babyface in the company entirely?


No I dont. I dont think he is capable of that anymore. The sad part is he could not stand up to Cena. Cena owned him,made him his bitch & he stood there looking & acting like an idiot. 

Vince could allow Rock to come back & bury Cena in 1 night but gives Rock a 15 promo where he Trashes the No.1 FACE OF WWE,says he has no balls & has lady parts. Ridicules him for 15 minutes but has no material or content. He keeps pandering to the crowd & twitter & gets owned by Cena. Wow.

The sad thing was Rock was never about pandering to the crowd. This was the guy who refused to say Thank You. And people bitching about Cena shooting on Rock are not acknowledging that Rock LIVE broke KAYFABE when he said he was a "BABYFACE". This is a much offense than Cena shooting on Rock for lines in his hand.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

World Wide said:


> As entertaining as it was in the moment, The Rock didn't really say or accomplish anything.
> 
> Cena hit hard and made this feud interesting again.


Bullshit. Rock's entire promo was about Cena not having it in him to make it. And it's very true. How does that not hit hard?


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

> Vince could allow Rock to come back & bury Cena in 1 night but gives Rock a 15 promo where he Trashes the No.1 FACE OF WWE,says he has no balls & has lady parts. Ridicules him for 15 minutes but has no material or content. He keeps pandering to the crowd & twitter & gets owned by Cena. Wow.


That's a bold face lie.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

The Rock's point about no one fighting for you is bullshit. From my observations, the business of pro wrestling is no different that any other organization. It's a joint effort of its workers for it to thrive. If you're only in it for yourself and you're just a selfish prick, take a look at WCW.

BTW, I am loving this. Come on IWC, I dare anyone of you to say WWE/Vince can't book anything right now. You'll be lying to yourself. The whole purpose of last night was to get fans to be talking the next day and it's exactly what it did. Not to mention it converted life long Rock fans into Cena fans thus far. No man is bigger than pro wrestling and just as easy as Vince made you, he can destroy you. Look at Hogan.

I truly believe WWE is burying The Rock and it's working. It is. Look at how many comments of 'Damn, I'm no Cena fan but I'm in his corner at Mania" I must give Rock a pat on the back for going through with it though. He didn't have to cut his cheesy one liners and random ass twitter references but he did. WWE is in the process of burying The Rock. They know he's not sticking around after Mania and they have a show to run in 2012. And yes, Rock has a big Mania match he has a new DVD but it's all marketing. Make as much money off The Rock while you can.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

if you thought that was a bad promo, im sorry but as a human being you are lost and beyond any help.

all the chants and twitter mentions is all mind games, it shows how he STILL has the audience on his side and in the palm of his hand and can make them chant any shit rock wants about cena. this is what wrestling is about, talking shit and getting the audeince behind you. everytime rock does that it gets one up on cena, cenas the face of the company and he cant do anything close to what rock does. its like he said, he chanted fruity pebbles and now cenas on a cerial box, and theres nothing he can do just suck it up like a bitch.

also that promo was full of real digs. the stuff about guys fighting for themself, the stuff about cena disrespecting the fans intelligence and cena blatently just lying and actually having rocks phone number.. it was hard hitting good shit.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

Svart said:


> Bullshit. Rock's entire promo was about Cena not having it in him to *make it*. And it's very true. How does that not hit hard?


Make it at what? Cena is the top guy in the business right now, has been for years and will be for years to come. Rock doesn't have a clue what he is talking about, I think the rock should just cancel the match at mania now it's getting embarassing.


----------



## Hladeit (Feb 24, 2012)

zkorejo said:


> Are you deaf? didnt you hear the pop he got at that line? Rock was spot on with everything. And he really made it look REAL by the end of it.


He got a pop because of the starpower, not because of that line. Try again. I am a big fan of the rock but last night he was off. Cena almost destroyed him, people even started booing. You could hear it. But as i said, its not his fault entirely, The Rock doesnt have enough material against Cena.


----------



## Mr.S (Dec 21, 2009)

Wrestling in not bout just being Over. FAT HARDY was over. Jerry the Lawler is over,more than half the roster. Foley is over. Much more than half of the guys in the locker room. Does not mean Lawler or Foley should win the WWE title.

Issue is the crowd saved Rock's ass. The crowd cheered for Rock because he is a LEGEND & cheered for him for his past achievements. That saved him. Had it not for those chants this was a Del Rio level promo.

The issue which was shit was the ROCK not addressing himself in 3rd person. I have always been used to say "THE ROCK say...". Suddenly he is like I am Dwayne & I am ROck & this & that. It felt weird in not a good way.


----------



## nater89 (May 14, 2009)

sharkboy22 said:


> The Rock's point about no one fighting for you is bullshit. From my observations, the business of pro wrestling is no different that any other organization. It's a joint effort of its workers for it to thrive. If you're only in it for yourself and you're just a selfish prick, take a look at WCW.
> 
> BTW, I am loving this. Come on IWC, I dare anyone of you to say WWE/Vince can't book anything right now. You'll be lying to yourself. The whole purpose of last night was to get fans to be talking the next day and it's exactly what it did. Not to mention *it converted life long Rock fans into Cena fans thus far*. No man is bigger than pro wrestling and just as easy as Vince made you, he can destroy you. Look at Hogan.
> 
> I truly believe WWE is burying The Rock and it's working. It is. Look at how many comments of *'Damn, I'm no Cena fan but I'm in his corner at Mania" I must give Rock a pat on the back for going through with it though.* He didn't have to cut his cheesy one liners and random ass twitter references but he did. WWE is in the process of burying The Rock. They know he's not sticking around after Mania and they have a show to run in 2012. And yes, Rock has a big Mania match he has a new DVD but it's all marketing. Make as much money off The Rock while you can.


Bolded Parts: I haven't seen one person say that, and I've read every thread. You, sir, are extremely full of shit.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

sharkboy22 said:


> The Rock's point about no one fighting for you is bullshit. From my observations, the business of pro wrestling is no different that any other organization. It's a joint effort of its workers for it to thrive. If you're only in it for yourself and you're just a selfish prick, take a look at WCW.


complete shite. anyone whos made it at anything in life has done it by themselves with alot of hard work and determination. of course other people help, but nobodys giving out top spots for free. especially in wwe where its highly competitive. rock was basicly pointing out that what cena said was just some bullshit to try and get the boys in the back on his side, but if they really want to make it they need to do it off their own back. its just the nature of sucess.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

bboy said:


> Make it at what? Cena is the top guy in the business right now, has been for years and will be for years to come. Rock doesn't have a clue what he is talking about, I think the rock should just cancel the match at mania now it's getting embarassing.


Top guy, yes. Does he have it in him to stay _fresh_ and _interesting_? He hasn't shown that thus far.


----------



## jj87uk (Apr 8, 2011)

Rock's promo was a little disappointing but what do you expect? He's got no material because Cena is a one-dimensional character and therefore there's nothing really to work with. That's why he repeats the same shit. Also, Cena always talking about Dwayne is fucking annoying. I don't wanna see Cena vs Dwayne, I wanna see Cena vs Rock. They should stop focusing on Dwayne and let it be the Rock. Cena needs to do a decent promo that gives something for Rock to work with.

Though it was good that Rock addressed the stupid shit about being there every night. Like he said, most of us have an ounce of intelligence in that we didn't expect that, we just don't expect him to fuck off for 7years again. 

Both their promos are drying up because they don't appear to be working together but going off on their own tangents. The reason they wanna fight is because Cena called Rock on leaving and Rock came back and called out Cena on his comments. Keep with that and it'll be good. Keep going down the track of Dwayne wahwahwah, fruity pebble wahwahwah and its gonna get old quick.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

Svart said:


> Top guy, yes. Does he have it in him to stay _fresh_ and _interesting_? He hasn't shown that thus far.


cena "brang" it when he needed to. Has rock, dwayne or whatever his name is? No


----------



## The BoogeyMan (Jan 3, 2006)

For the first time in a long time, I was genuinely hyped to see The Rock. It was getting into WM season, shit was getting interesting again and Cena had a good week last week so I thought that would lead to a great rebuttal.

Honestly, I was majorly disappointed by Rock. He made stuff trend, he got the crowd to chant, he said nothing new. Yes, while Cena has been known to go over old ground again and again, we shouldn't rate Rock on Cena's standards. Credit where it's due, nobody can control a crowd like Rock can. He had them in the palm of his hand ten thousand percent and nobody comes close to that ability.

Though Cena's new development is what made me remember the night. For the first time in a long time, Cena was confident in the fact that he knows how to whoop ass. Honestly he's needed this for a long time. Cena beats everybody, why shouldn't he expect to beat Rock? I like this almost-arrogant version of Cena and I hope to see more of it.

The best part though is how visibly frazzled The Rock was after Cena left. You could tell these guys obviously don't have scripts and Rock had nothing prepared for after Cena's bit. Honestly, I give the promo to Cena.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Bottom line: Cena needs to elevate his game. Switching to army pants and saying hoski and bitch aren't real changes. Rock is somebody people can get behind. Cena's just a cornball with no vision. His entire career can be summed up in two words: circus act. Harsh, but true.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

He wasn't off at all IMO. Rock did what he was there to do all along. Is to entertain the fans which he did. Kung Pow chicken was funny. And respond to the heat he was getting backstage.

As far as kayfabe breaking. It's not like this stuff wasn't going on last year with Cm Punk and Cena if I can recall. LOL was still a bit of a shocker. But kayfabe has already been butchered long ago so it's not like the guys are not allowed to get a few ones in. 

In the end of the day what people here say is a bit of irrelevant when 95% of the crowd chew up whatever you have to say. He is far and above and beyond of any level and will get cheered doing just about anything. That's an accomplishment in itself. 

People can bitch all they want but the facts remain and I do know they would do whatever rock told them to do if they where part of Monday Night. Cause it's still cool to be part of being palm of the hand of the rock. 

Oh and I been rewatching and for the love of it I can't see the supposed writings on his wrist. Been looking from all the angles.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm going to post it from the Rock/Cena thread for the last time because it's clearly a waste of time and shows how easy today's fans are. Why do you want WWE to change something in their product when their fanbase is so easy to brainwash? it's embarrassing. So many naive kids here, acting like they can't see how scripted and planned it is to get Cena over and to turn the crowd on Rock. Wake up and watch Rock's youtube promo, you think it's a problem for him to say that on TV and destroy Cena on the spot? No, He's just a pro and knows that he can kill the clown with one promo, Rock is a smart wrestling mind, if you think he's going out there, exposing the biggest hypocrite in wrestling history just to please some clueless kids on the internet "OMG ROCK OWNS CENA!!! SHOOT!!" you don't understand his mentality, and every old school guy who understand the business about making money in wrestling. You need to give him even more praise on the way he sold the notes line like he's nervous and you're all here eating it like sheep, goes to show how tremendous Rock is, amazing performance on the way he sold it. he's bigger than all of that, he knows he is bigger than all of that, and this material with Cena proves how bigger he is when after more than a year, they're trying to turn the crowd against him and he still gets GOD reactions, he expose Cena as a liar with one line about the phone number, this situation is so embarrassing, look how low they're going for a guy who they push for 7 years just to get simple positive reaction! Cena is just pathetic, absolutely pathetic, charity case. As for not addressing points in his promo, like I said:

Here every week, Explained that he already did everything. The only problem I had is why he didn't say what he said in his youtube promo? about Cena's hypocrisy and how if he's not going to every show, he's fired. obviously that was too strong to expose their charity case and completely kills his fake character.

Fighting for the bitches in the back, explained and said what everyone knows that back then, you fight for yourself because they were man. + said that he's fighting for the people, That was classic Rock. Remember in 99-00 when he was in handicap matches he said that his partner is the people and he doesn't need anyone else.

Talk about how much impact he has with his fanbase that after they made "Fruity Pebbles", you suddenly see Cena there embarrassing himself on cereal box. Then after they made fun of him for his jorts, he changed it and gave a great line on Cena's balls and how boring he is. All this with amazing crowd reaction, chant after chant.

All Cena said was the notes line which was obviously scripted because Rock never even looked at that, just pathetic how low they can go to get this clown over, Why the hell Rock agreed to that? I don't get it. Comes out with his stupid smile and run away after a minute. Rock unlike this idiot, knows how to draw money and sold it.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

While doing all that, he got an amazing reaction and the biggest ovation of the year, he's living for this interaction with the fans, that's why he came back, for the adrenaline of the live crowd and he got it big time like only he can. Great promo all around.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

bboy said:


> cena "brang" it when he needed to. Has rock, dwayne or whatever his name is? No


o


----------



## majen1228 (Feb 22, 2012)

I cant believe people actually think/thought "kong pow bitch" "fruity pebbles" and "lady parts" was funny and chanted it. can you imagine someone actually using that as an insult in real life? i dont blame rock for the lame insults because of the restrictions.

aside from that, and all this twitter shit, i am very much enjoying this feud. i must admit i am on cenas side, but appreciate both guys and the work they are doing.

side note:i know these guys are in a feud thats based around cena really mentioning something about rock leaving for 7 years, but do these guys truly dislike each other? are they friends? do they absolutely hate eachother?


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

Mr.S said:


> No I dont. I dont think he is capable of that anymore. The sad part is he could not stand up to Cena. Cena owned him,made him his bitch & he stood there looking & acting like an idiot.
> 
> Vince could allow Rock to come back & bury Cena in 1 night but gives Rock a 15 promo where he Trashes the No.1 FACE OF WWE,says he has no balls & has lady parts. Ridicules him for 15 minutes but has no material or content. He keeps pandering to the crowd & twitter & gets owned by Cena. Wow.
> 
> The sad thing was Rock was never about pandering to the crowd. This was the guy who refused to say Thank You. *And people bitching about Cena shooting on Rock are not acknowledging that Rock LIVE broke KAYFABE when he said he was a "BABYFACE". This is a much offense than Cena shooting on Rock for lines in his hand*.


Last year during his feud with Punk, Cena talked about the crowd wanting him to be a "heel" and do "heelish" things. So Cena is just as bad.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Hladeit said:


> He got a pop because of the starpower, not because of that line. Try again. I am a big fan of the rock but last night he was off. Cena almost destroyed him, people even started booing. You could hear it. But as i said, its not his fault entirely, The Rock doesnt have enough material against Cena.


Lol.. No. He got the pop at that line because its true! Cena is an unentertaining little piece of shit since he came on Raw.. He has been shoved down people's throat (Majority of the people believe that, minority doesnt matter). People are sick of him and almost every wrestling fan who has been going through the painful period of Cena's era wants to see someone like Rock to call him out on that, it has nothing to do with the starpower of The Rock. 

There is a reason why people boo Cena every week. The reason is, they are sick of him and his stupid gimmick.

People were booing Cena not the Rock you idiot. If anything nothing Cena says makes sense to me or any other intelligent person. Rock responds to his stupid "He left again" argument and now he comes up with "Dwayne and Rock are not the same person" lol.. thats his new argument? He has no material against The Rock. 

You all are just wetting your pants because Cena showed some personality after 7 LONG years. The material makes no sense. If Rock is a culprit for leaving the WWE, Cena is a bigger culprit of staying with the WWE and making people suffer his 10 boring, unentertaining, repetitive WWe title reigns.



greaz taker! said:


> these cena chicks are hard to get through, wouldn't waste your time if I was you. (Y)


 I think You are right! I am not going to waste my time on this thread again.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

admiremyclone said:


> Last year during his feud with Punk, Cena talked about the crowd wanting him to be a "heel" and do "heelish" things. So Cena is just as bad.


This.

Ziggler even has HEEL on the back of his shorts and he's referred to himself as "the heel" several times on television. It's 2012, kayfabe is dead.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

this seemed really personal. after cena came out and fucked off again rock seemed genuinely dazed. i guess cenas just been letting all the burials build up and hes had enough. i dont know where its gonna go from here..


----------



## MrRKO (Apr 6, 2007)

I am a massive Rock fan, but this promo was pretty bad. There were a couple of good moments, but most of it was spent getting the fans to chant the lamest insults ever. 

Cena was quite good when he came out and from that point on Rock was worse than I have ever seen before. He repeated "Dwayne, Rock, doesn't matter" over and over again and all he had in response was the generic "I'm going to beat you at Wrestlemania". He seemed rattled. 

Don't get me wrong, I thought it was a crap promo, but only because of Rock's high standard. So happy to have him on Raw regardless


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

Rocks promo did hit hard points, and he did say damn good stuff *fighting for the people* *saying the fans aren't stupid* 
showing to cena that yes he can hold the crowd and that when he's there the fans are against him, saying that people are sick of him<<<>> this is all true stuff that people have been saying since late 2005.

What shocked people and what actualy sorts surprised me is after cena came in an ripped the rock apart.. The rock just stood there and appeared to be broken.
The rock in his prime years (99,2000, 2001, 2003) would have held his hand in cenas face to
interrupt him and would've said "jabroni, know your role and shut your mouth", then proceed to call cena a hypocrite, have the crowd chant fruity pebbles while cena is in the ring with him, etc. . "Dwayne" just stood there kind of shook up; totally uncharacteristic of The Rock that is apart of the big 3. When someone says to the rock that they're gonna beat him up, he doesn't just stand there and get red eyed. He either burys them or beats them up that's why people were pissed at his response. Either This happens for a few weeks till rock finally ethers cena on the Philly raw, or the raw before mania (Cena wins) or Rock wins at Mania, after cena appears to "have his mic handle" 
Perhaps that's what cena was gettin at, which was great cause it adds heat to the feud.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Svart said:


> Bottom line: Cena needs to elevate his game. Switching to army pants and saying hoski and bitch aren't real changes. Rock is somebody people can get behind. Cena's just a cornball with no vision. His entire career can be summed up in two words: circus act. Harsh, but true.


Easy for Rock to say. He came up in an era that allowed more. The PG thing holds Cena back and if Rock had come up in his era, he wouldn't have the creative freedom to pull it off either. Not saying Cena would be better, but it's not as if Cena made the WWE PG, if anything he has helped carry this company longer than Rock ever did. He doesn't have an Austin to fall back on.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

MrRKO said:


> I am a massive Rock fan, but this promo was pretty bad. There were a couple of good moments, but most of it was spent getting the fans to chant the lamest insults ever.
> 
> Cena was quite good when he came out* and from that point on Rock was worse than I have ever seen before. He repeated "Dwayne, Rock, doesn't matter" over and over again and all he had in response was the generic "I'm going to beat you at Wrestlemania". He seemed rattled*.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I thought it was a crap promo, but only because of Rock's high standard. So happy to have him on Raw regardless


I agree, i think that wrist line shocked him for real. But who knows whats real and whats not.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

The Main Headliner said:


> Rocks promo did hit hard points, and he did say damn good stuff *fighting for the people* *saying the fans aren't stupid*
> showing to cena that yes he can hold the crowd and that when he's there the fans are against him, saying that people are sick of him<<<>> this is all true stuff that people have been saying since late 2005.
> 
> What shocked people and what actualy sorts surprised me is after cena came in an ripped the rock apart.. The rock just stood there and appeared to be broken.
> ...



cus shit got personal.


----------



## nickatnite1227 (Feb 12, 2012)

I dont see how people can side with Cena. The only point Cena ever makes is that The Rock left. Well guess what, if The Rock DIDN'T leave Cena would not be where he is. The Rock would still be the man.


----------



## giggs (Feb 2, 2010)

It was great to see the Rock back, the build up to their match at WM is going to be epic. Its great to see the both of them in the ring at the same time, just think people expect far too much from their promos. Two major stars in the ring is great to see whatever material they have to work with, I enjoyed it.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

Cena, you do realize that if the rock never left you wouldn't be the star you are now right? I dont know, im trying to be excited about this feud but its just dragging on, maybe if they didnt fucking announce the damn match a year in advance then maybe just maybe it wouldnt be so shitty, and yes, the rock was off last night, i dont see how anyone could deny it but that's ok because the purpose of this feud is to put cena over anyway and since cena isnt turning heel I damn sure dont give a shit about this feud. when cena wins they are gonna shake hands and the next night cena is gonna be the same ol goofball.


----------



## Trelan (Apr 13, 2011)

The Rock did seem off. It's not to say he wasn't entertaining, because he was, as always. The guy knows how to entertain the fans. Was it WWE's fault for giving him so much promo time with limited material? That's the problem with this feud. There. Is. No. Material. It's the same thing every Raw, every promo. "I'm here, you're not" - Cena "I did it all before you" - Rock. I am a Rock fan, but the amount of time given to him last night, coupled with the reasons this match is even taking place, just makes this whole thing very uncomfortable.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

nater89 said:


> Bolded Parts: I haven't seen one person say that, and I've read every thread. You, sir, are extremely full of shit.


no, ive seen it..ive seen it a lot. maybe not in those exact words, but you see a lot more people saying they are siding with cena now than you did a couple of months ago.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

attitudEra said:


> Cena, you do realize that if the rock never left you wouldn't be the star you are now right?


Wrong. Cena has beaten almost everyone Rock has beaten, so please explain why you think Rock is any different. Same goes for Austin.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

The Rock is doing a great job of making Cena look credible. To the point that people actually believe Cena hurt his feelings last night. That's called selling, folks. I know we're used to CM Punk and Cena no-selling everything their opponent says and acting like they're bored or whatever, so it must be confusing to watch the Rock do this.

It's fun watching a master at work.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

I do agree that Rock's promo was heavily influeced by Vince and co to hold back and not burry Cena. Not just Rock either, there's beenm countless opponents of Cena's that didn't go heavy on him on the mic, via influence from Vince and co. No suprise, he's the top dog afterall. At the end of the day, people will buy Mania and Cena will be protected as the man, nothing wrong with that at all.


----------



## waltsfastz (Jan 22, 2012)

I FELL ASLEEP!! during the rocks promo, no shit. I thought it was a joke and a let down. What a shame the crowd didnt boo. 
last week cena came out and was hitting it hard, that was good shit, and I dontlike cena.


----------



## nogginthenog (Mar 30, 2008)

Trelan said:


> The Rock did seem off. It's not to say he wasn't entertaining, because he was, as always. The guy knows how to entertain the fans. Was it WWE's fault for giving him so much promo time with limited material? That's the problem with this feud. There. Is. No. Material. It's the same thing every Raw, every promo. "I'm here, you're not" - Cena "I did it all before you" - Rock. I am a Rock fan, but the amount of time given to him last night, coupled with the reasons this match is even taking place, just makes this whole thing very uncomfortable.



This is what I've been saying, they need new material.

We've heard this already, really, they could have just replayed his youtube pseudo shoot from last year to counter cena's promo, because hes still saying the same stuff , 20 minute promo and what can he really do, he said it in the first five minutes, you have to have an IQ less than your shoe size to think he meant he would be there every week, hes a movie star, but he'll be around to do stuff for the wwe whenever they want.

Thats it, and it isnt enough to build a feud on if the feud has 20 minute promo slots.

He had the crowd eating out of his hand, and I'm sure for everyone at the show it was brilliant, but you dont get that same connection through the TV, we need some content to get involved in, and they ran out of that about 10 months ago.

Its some feat of stupidity that creative can actually fuck up this build up, but they are.

In all fairness, you have to give credit to Rock and Cena for making the heat seem legit, its not just one way there, Cena's doing his part too, but its built on such a slim choice of material I'm struggling to keep interested, I'm looking forward to the match, but the build ups become tiresome really to be honest.


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

The Rock did (mostly) a serious promo. At the end you had the twitter and chanting stuff, but mostly the promo was NOT consisting of just The Rock's catchprases. Remember the last time that happened, via satellite? People thought he was off then too. The less catchphrases Rock uses, the more "off" he will feel, because you're so used to his promos being full of catchphrases, AND it's the catchphrases that you remember from his WWE run.


----------



## derjanse (Aug 9, 2010)

I am a huge Rock Fan loved everything he has done, excepts maybe the tooth-fairy. He lost this round of the feud, and my god stop getting the crowd to chant stuff and come up with new lame nicknames for Cena, they are mainly not that funny, go out stop smiling like u are a moron, cut a promo with no stupid jokes and smile every time you just get one from the crowd to chant any of it. Just be the Fucking Rock that the people fucking love instead of the coofball you where yesterday.

Cena did well came in left a strong impression, why he left i dont get, but after the Rock sure looked pissed, and missed some of his lines.


----------



## Aloverssoulz (Jun 28, 2011)

The Rock seems legit pissed at Cena telling the fans that he left them to do movies and couldn't care less for wrestling companies. His face, voice etc. made him seem hurt. The feud has become very personal.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

The Rock wrestled during a period of time where breaking kayfabe was the norm and was actually done in a cheap attempt to garner ratings. When Cena said he didn't need notes on his wrist I thought he was talking about himself actually. I didn't notice the writing on Rock's wrist at all until I came on the forum today. So at first, I thought it was just Cena breaking the fourth wall. Nonetheless, no one should be acting as if Cena did the wrestling business an injustice. Kayfabe's been dead for more than 15 years now. As a matter of fact the video promoting the Attitude Era with Vinnie Mac basically said that what you're watching is all scripted and storylines are about to get more edgy. So the whole Cena breaking kayfabe thing is irrelevant at this point.

But then again according to IWC logic CM Punk breaks kayfabe= OMG most awesometacular RAW in years. John Cena breaks kayfabe= Great. Just great. Once again John Cena single handidly destroys the wrestling business.

And to the poster who bolded my quotes. Go check the discussion thread. The general consensus is Cena>Rock and there are some posters who have admitted to being in full support of Rock but for now are on Cena's side. I am one of them.

But we still have 5 weeks to go. I doubt Rock is going to be on RAW next week or the week after but when he does come back, the monkeys in the back better write something that will make me go back in his corner or better yet make me confused as to who to cheer for.

But for now, it's all Cena. Facts are facts. Rock spent 5 years in the WWE while Cena is on his 10th. And I don't know what level of Rock markness you have to be on but just last year everyone was bitching about him disappearing every 5 months now all of a sudden everyone's acting as if they know what The Rock meant by he was never leaving.

The only thing that saved Rock's ass was the crowd support. I couldn't give a rat's ass once he started with his twitter plugs and corny one liners but hell if I were live in the presence of The Rock I would have chanted Kung Pow Chicken, does it make it a good chant? No! Likewise, 10 years ago if I were live in a WWE audience I would have chanted "Pimpin' ain't easy". Would I find it entertaining at home? Nope.


----------



## TheORKINMan (May 30, 2011)

Cena marks are fail.

First of all The Rock made a very real point about Cena. The fans are sick and tired of having Cena rammed down their throats year after year after year. We're not booing Cena because "it's fun" or because we are in on anything or he's a good heel. We're legitimately booing him because we hate him, are bored of him, and want him and his PG bullshit to go away.

Secondly Cena's promo reeked of a heel promo akin to something recent heel Christian would come out and say. Cena just came off as a complete whiny crybaby in that promo who's mad that nobody acknowledges what a hard worker he has been. It was all "Hey guys I'm really awesome, you should be cheering for me because I'm here every week working my ass off." Cena's such a dumb fuck that he doesn't even realize that the PROBLEM is that he's here every week.

Finally Cena fights for the guys in the back? Are you serious? I'm pretty sure in the past couple of years there have been two worked shoot promos from CM Punk and Carlito about how the guys in the back are all sick of Cena's no selling, always going over ass too. Cena actually letting anyone beat him is a very recent development and it STILL never happens lean, even vs the likes of CM Punk.


----------



## 1nation (Jul 24, 2011)

Hladeit said:


> He got a pop because of the starpower, not because of that line. Try again. I am a big fan of the rock but last night he was off. Cena almost destroyed him, people even started booing. You could hear it. But as i said, its not his fault entirely, The Rock doesnt have enough material against Cena.


are you referring to one idiot who was saying "boooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo" the entire time rocky was cutting promo? lmao


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

Nobody seems to talking about the fact that the majority of the crowd totally no-sold most of what Cena said, ESPECIALLY the comment about the notes on his wrist. I bet the ONLY people talking about the promo notes comment are the IWC. Which make up about 2% of the general wrestling audience.

People were just quiet and then immediately went back to chanting for The Rock once Cena left.


----------



## 1nation (Jul 24, 2011)

my only problem was with Cena downright saying dumb things like if WWE were to collapse today, Rock wouldn't give a rat's ass. You could see it in Rock's face that he didn't like Cena saying that.

also, this is typical IWC. always siding with the underdog...and dare I say Cena is the underdog here. Once WM is over, everyone will go back to shitting Cena. Until then I'm pretty sure we'll see plenty of "I've found love for Cena" and "mommy, Rocky isn't the same as he used to be...I hate this old man with white beard" people around.


----------



## TheORKINMan (May 30, 2011)

Also to whoever said Cena has beaten everyone Rock has beaten, I'm pretty sure that's NOT the case. Has Cena ever beaten the Undertaker in a 1v1 match? I'm fairly certain he hasn't.

Cena certainly has never beaten Hogan or SCSA.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

I think this promo was the first time in a while that you got the vibe that two people actually HATED each other, which is the whole point of professional wrestling . Whilst the context of what they are feuding about can be a bit confusing at times, the shear animosity between the two individuals will be enough to sell the show.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Big Dog said:


> I thought it was awesome tbh, it felt gritty, if you read between the lines he was shooting on those in the back who started bad mouthing him. *Cena should of just stayed away tbh*, coming out and walking off just made him look like someone who got pissed at what the Rock was saying and knew it to be true, so he tried to defend himself but couldn't hack it.


I disagree with this, he came out at the perfect time, Rocky can name call like a child and Cena will not react, once he said he had no balls that was the time to come out, you call someone out better expect them _to_ come out

Rock kinda looked weak at the end, said Cena had no balls but yet when Cena came out said his bit, Rock said shit until Cena was backstage again but not while Cena was in his face, that I thought was a pussy move on Rocky's part


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Lol I have a question. Do people on here really think Cena is better than The rock just because he said " Rock had notes on his arm"? 

But anyways, I think The Rock can careless about what people on a forum thinks about him, when 100 percent of the crowd cheered for The Rock, and booed Cena as usual, and it will always be that way. I'm actually waiting for The Rock to comeout with that hollywood black vest jacket and that guitar and rip Cena into shreds.


----------



## Fatmanp (Aug 27, 2006)

The first thoughs i had after last nights promo was that the rock held back. After rewatching it appears as though the segments mission was accomplished as Cena got under his skin.


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

^Oh god, I'd give anything for another Rock Concert in full Hollywood-Rock mode.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

The guy pandered _too much_ to the audience, exploited Twitter(what does that have to do with wrestling?) and his catchphrases weren't kept at bay. That's why it sucked. It was completely childish. You think Rock from the late 90s into the Ruthless Aggression era would have cut that promo? He needed to BURY Cena and expose him for being a hypocritical corporate bastard that has crapped on the legacy Rock, Austin, etc. help create. Cuss him out if you had to. Called you a self-centered ego-maniacal son of bitch to your face and you do nothing. The feud's not over if Cena got buried last night.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Rocky pussied out plain and simple, Cena got in his face said what he had to and Rocky just sat there and waited till Cena went backstage to talk shait, pussy move 100%


----------



## Kane_Undertaker (Dec 16, 2011)

I think the rock was told not to bury cena, the rock of 99-00 would have ripped him to shreds but held back because he was told not to do it.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

the question i was asking since yesterday
who won the casual fans?
well rock gained 20,000 followers on twitter since yesterday this mean he still popular as ever despite being distroyed yesterday as you are saying

btw cena is turning heel at wm28 and the miz will help him win the match


----------



## The BoogeyMan (Jan 3, 2006)

I know that comedy is personal preference, but I don't see how fruity pebbles and kung pow chicken are funny. 


Killswitch Stunner said:


> Wrong. Cena has beaten almost everyone Rock has beaten, so please explain why you think Rock is any different. Same goes for Austin.


Exactly, nobody has stood in Cena's way so I don't see why The Rock sticking around would stop WWE from pushing new stars. Regardless of who's in the main event, new stars have to be made and now that guys like Bryan are getting main event now, it's stupid to think Cena would suddenly be midcard.


> I'm actually waiting for The Rock to comeout with that hollywood black vest jacket and that guitar and rip Cena into shreds.


Why would a guitar suddenly aid him when he couldn't "rip him to shreds" tonight?


> Bottom line: Cena needs to elevate his game. Switching to army pants and saying hoski and bitch aren't real changes.


Besides a couple of new catchphrases and raping Twitter, how has The Rock changed since he left?
If anything, Cena's material has been much better since the Rock feud re-heated up again.




Though this, this is what I logged on today for. I wanted to see people's reactions to The Rock for the short segment after Cena left. Dude was rattled, seems like I'm not alone in thinking that.


> Cena was quite good when he came out and from that point on Rock was worse than I have ever seen before. He repeated "Dwayne, Rock, doesn't matter" over and over again and all he had in response was the generic "I'm going to beat you at Wrestlemania". He seemed rattled.


Exactly. Look, The Rock is extremely talented and COMFORTABLE on the mic but at this part I cringed like hell.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

The Rock destroyed everyone for my money. In that 15minutes before Cena came down I was in the moment loving and soaking up everything The Rock was doing. It was like I was 10 again pretending to lay the smackdown on my dog. He was cutting the best promo in a long time. He controlled the crowd, crowds which are normally dead he had on their feet chanting an brought them all to life. I'm sounding like a Rock "mark" and everything but it was simply amazing thinking how can't other superstars do this but instead put the crowd to sleep. Then Cena came down and I thought it's the CM Punk contract negotiations all over again. When he comes down, stops the momentum, the entertaining factor. Then he came in talking like he always does standing on his high horse, summarising, acting like an old man who's done it all. Rising above hate, hustle, loyalty, respecting it up. Boring me, I went from being happy to see and listen to The Rock to just wishing it would end. The Rock showed how to interact with the fans and do a promo. Only way he could of been better is at the end he said I left here because of people like you. People who have no personality and look like they're reading a script, who's second choice was to become a wrestler not their first choice. I saw the direction this company was heading so I wanted out. You've ruined the business I love!


----------



## nogginthenog (Mar 30, 2008)

CMWit said:


> Rocky pussied out plain and simple, Cena got in his face said what he had to and Rocky just sat there and waited till Cena went backstage to talk shait, pussy move 100%


You do get its not real , right?

As said, they are doing a good job of selling the heat as legit, they just need to spread the material beyond the whole 'you left' thing.

I'm not entirely sure where this was supposed to lead last night, when Rock played the big movie star heel in his last run with Goldberg, he did the whole wouldnt answer back thing, but he used to run off, play the coward, this time he went nose to nose but said nothing, it was odd scripting, it put Cena over sort of, in that he got his jabs in, but it just seemed out of place that one just stops talking until the other left, without the whole cowardly gimmick to go with it.

If they keep booking Cena strong, it makes me think Rocks going over at Mania, and the only possible way that would happen is if there is at least one more rematch down the line, the common sense thing is Cena wins, and thats it, but with Rock already booked for next year and dates inbetween, anything is possible i guess, it would be a hell of a swerve.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

CMWit said:


> Rocky pussied out plain and simple, Cena got in his face said what he had to and Rocky just sat there and waited till Cena went backstage to talk shait, pussy move 100%


Actually Cena said his joke and ran...what the HELL were you watching? LOL. Dudes are just making up fake endings all of a sudden. The Rock got right in his face and he dropped the mic like he made some point.

Aa for pandering to the audience? The Rock said exactly what the crowd has been saying since 2005. Cena SUCKS!


----------



## chasing2009 (Jan 26, 2009)

Oh, threads like these make my day great. It's funny to see people get lost into the WWE world, and think anything they saw last night was any bit "real". The whole thing, from The Rock, and his scibbled on wrist notes... to Cena interupting... to The Rock seeming like he "held back"... to the twitter "pandering". This is all PLANNED OUT. We got what, 4 more weeks til Wrestlemania... they need to keep this fresh. The Rock going out, destroying Cena... then next week, Cena coming out, destroying the Rock... would get BORING. Right now, they are having Cena get some jabs... and get under The Rocks skin, to try and bring some "freshness to this fued". It sort of worked... IMO. I was getting bored with the fued (I mean, a YEAR!!), but now I'm curious as to what The Rock is going to do next week as it seems he was enraged at Cena this week. 

Continue on though, with the child like theories about this whole fued being real... and who "owns" who and such. I'll be here, with popcorn.


----------



## chasing2009 (Jan 26, 2009)

Can someone direct me to the thread where people KNOW the Undertaker will lose at Wrestlemania. I can think he of nothing better then people thinking the Rock/Cena fued is somehow REAL, then to compliment it with people thinking the Undertaker will lose to, um, Triple H at WM28.... fantastic


----------



## Mr. G (Apr 13, 2011)

The Winning One™ said:


> Just start giving warnings, Evo. If their too dense, that's their problem.
> 
> Evo is right. The whole "Reality Era" type environment WWE has somewhat adopted has made it all the more natural for certain talent to let their skills shine, whether on the mic, in the ring, or outside of the ring.
> 
> I'll just post what I said earlier:


I'm a huge Rock fan and I completely agree with everything you said. There was an air of weirdness to Rock's promo tonight, almost to the point I thought they were trying to turn the Rock heel by having him pander to the crowd such as he did. It didn't feel or look right and it only got worse when Cena came out and exposed him. He disappointed the people and I think therein lies the ingredients of a "potential" heel turn. Maybe?


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

> The Rock wrestled during a period of time where breaking kayfabe was the norm and was actually done in a cheap attempt to garner ratings. When Cena said he didn't need notes on his wrist I thought he was talking about himself actually. I didn't notice the writing on Rock's wrist at all until I came on the forum today. So at first, I thought it was just Cena breaking the fourth wall. Nonetheless, no one should be acting as if Cena did the wrestling business an injustice. Kayfabe's been dead for more than 15 years now. As a matter of fact the video promoting the Attitude Era with Vinnie Mac basically said that what you're watching is all scripted and storylines are about to get more edgy. So the whole Cena breaking kayfabe thing is irrelevant at this point.
> 
> But then again according to IWC logic CM Punk breaks kayfabe= OMG most awesometacular RAW in years. John Cena breaks kayfabe= Great. Just great. Once again John Cena single handidly destroys the wrestling business.
> 
> ...


Is this guy serious? No matter what happens..the fact remains that John Cena is a boring piece of crap that needed the Rock to sell WM. Simple as that. That's a truth that is NEVER going anywhere.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Rock/Cena promo discussion, reactions, rantings and ravings *NO MORE THREADS**



Evolution said:


> He was trying to stay relevant with this whole "reality era" thing they've got going on.


Exactly. That and The Rock has to constantly state he didn't "leave" becaue Cena keeps saying he left. It's dumb. 

The Rock had the crowd jumping, Cena made some valid points, and that was that. I wouldn't expect Rock to bury Cena endlessly and then put him over. Wouldn't make sense, need to have Cena retain some sense of credibility.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Maybe the year build was a bad thing. Right now the most intense feud WWE as going on right now is Punk vs Jericho, mostly due to the fact that Jericho locked Punk in the walls of Jericho. In other words, both men started hitting one another. If Jericho and Punk are allowed to hit one another for the next 5 weeks, then why the hell is WWE holding back with Cena and Rock? The Rock needs to be on every RAW for the next 5 weeks. Look at how Jericho/Punk is shaping up already and this is the second week of build up. Rock and Cena need to start going at it. The time for talk is over. This feud needs fire!!

John Cena needs The Rock to sell Mania? The fucking Survivor Series featured Rock in the main event and the buyrate was normal. John Cena has main evented WM in the past that did over 1 million viewers. I'm not saying Rock isn't going to increase buyrates but there's still no denying that Cena has contributed his fair share of buyrates in the past.


----------



## AnotherDamnAlias (Feb 20, 2011)

Rock destroyed him, it was all entertaining until cena came out decided to show his disrespectful ugly ass face, as soon as this guy comes on the screen the whole show gets cringe worthy


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

I for one, thought it was awesome.

For the people that are saying 'Rock was cheesy'. Where the hell have you been? Rock has always been cheesy. I think nostalgia is getting the better of you. 'Roody Poo Asses', 'Candy Asses', 'Who in the blue hell are you?', 'Sweet cream on an ice cream sandwich?'... Tonight was no different from that.

For whoever said they're trying to favour Cena in this and get the crowd to favour him over The Rock, again, wrong. Rock came out and said 'Cena, you're doing it for the people backstage. But i'm doing it for the people'. Can you get much more face than that? 

Cena's part was good for what it was. I usually don't mind Cena but it really got me hating him, the things he said genuinely aggravated me. Which, as a Rock fan they should.

Rock came out, had his fun. Made his points. Had the confrontation with Cena and ended on a serious note. As he always has done. It was a good solid promo. 

Maybe the problem was is that people were expecting a legendary promo. I think people forget, Rock came out for pretty much 4 years and cut a promo almost every week. Most of them, if not all of them were very good. A portion of them were legendary, WM 18, Rock makes Coach sing, Hollywood concert, the one with Jericho where Michael Cole is visibly laughing, IYH: Breakdown and the pre 6 man Hell In A Cell are just a few. The one on RAW last night was not quite legendary but a 'good' one.


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

I didn't think I would say this but The Rock bored me to tears last night. I lit up when Cena's music hit cause I thought Rocky would just go ape shit on the mic but it wasn't to be.

Maybe it was just me but there didn't seem to be much intensity between the two. At least they have 4 weeks to build some personal rivalry because it's just been the same shit being used over and over again.


----------



## chasing2009 (Jan 26, 2009)

Mr. G said:


> I'm a huge Rock fan and I completely agree with everything you said. There was an air of weirdness to Rock's promo tonight, almost to the point I thought they were trying to turn the Rock heel by having him pander to the crowd such as he did. It didn't feel or look right and it only got worse when Cena came out and exposed him. He disappointed the people and I think therein lies the ingredients of a "potential" heel turn. Maybe?


You can't turn him heal. That would be like turing the undertaker heal, you can't. What they are trying to do, is divide the audience. 

Cena has fans, lot of them, but lets face the facts, Cena has become more and more "booed" at each show. WWE has gone as far as take away anti-cena signs. 

WWE probably envisions this WM match, as "old school" vs "new school"... fans from Attitude vs fans of now... they want the crowd split for this match, and based on fan reactions to BOTH, I would say The Rock is getting more "pops" and Cena is getting more "heat". The whole point of last night, was to get certian fans to question The Rock. Notes on the wrist... Cena coming out, interupting him, and walking away... they are trying to chip away at the fans who are on the fence and make Wrestlemania a 50/50 affair between the guys. 


No heal turn... just simple "we don't want to burry our current star, with a part time guy".


----------



## Raged (Feb 28, 2012)

Lol Cena owned the rock real bad. Rock got nervous after wrist promo line and was stumbling through his words. 

Rocky marks trying to play it as if rock is a great actor lol. "OMG ROCK WHAT A GREAT PERFORMANCE"


John cena exposed him for good.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

well i was angry last night after RAW, but now the whole Dwayne Promo made me wonder that those "notes" in dwayne hands was probably scripted so Cena could get at least 1 shot to the Rock. Only my humble opinion though.

Maybe we get a good promo on "The Rock`s standards" right before WM28


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: Rock/Cena promo discussion, reactions, rantings and ravings *NO MORE THREADS**



Freeloader said:


> Exactly. That and The Rock has to constantly state he didn't "leave" becaue Cena keeps saying he left. It's dumb.
> 
> The Rock had the crowd jumping, Cena made some valid points, and that was that. I wouldn't expect Rock to bury Cena endlessly and then put him over. Wouldn't make sense, need to have Cena retain some sense of credibility.


Agreed. Cena needs to look strong and not a pushover going into Wrestlemania. We have 4 more weeks so I feel the war of words will go back n forth in favor for each guy.


----------



## Raged (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: Rock/Cena promo discussion, reactions, rantings and ravings *NO MORE THREADS**



Freeloader said:


> Exactly. That and The Rock has to constantly state he didn't "leave" becaue Cena keeps saying he left. It's dumb.
> 
> The Rock had the crowd jumping, Cena made some valid points, and that was that. I wouldn't expect Rock to bury Cena endlessly and then put him over. Wouldn't make sense, need to have Cena retain some sense of credibility.


You cant bury John cena dumbass! Cena is an established superstar just like Taker,HHH and the rock. You cant bury these guys no matter what. 

Rock was not good enough and cena owned him. Simple as that!


----------



## chasing2009 (Jan 26, 2009)

Raged said:


> Lol Cena owned the rock real bad. Rock got nervous after wrist promo line and was stumbling through his words.
> 
> Rocky marks trying to play it as if rock is a great actor lol. "OMG ROCK WHAT A GREAT PERFORMANCE"
> 
> ...


Such a cute post, but I'm hoping that you do know, this whole "fued" is as scripted as a hollywood summer blockbuster.

amazes me, that people think this is real (look at the above post). 

WWE has this whole storyling planned out.... how could they not. 1 year to plan... biggest show of the year... two of the biggest stars. Everything you see... from catch phrases, to notes, to timing of interuptions... is scripted to a "T".

But yeah, maybe it's real... these are all REAL promos, and the match at WM28 will end up with them REALLY fights.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

how did he own him? rocks been owning him for weeks on end, this is the first time he has made a substantial come back. he didnt even own him tonight, what rock said still held more water. 

if you want to see what an owning looks like go back and watch the survivor series match.


----------



## Raged (Feb 28, 2012)

chasing2009 said:


> Such a cute post, but I'm hoping that you do know, this whole "fued" is as scripted as a hollywood summer blockbuster.
> 
> amazes me, that people think this is real (look at the above post).
> 
> ...


Such a smartass arent you? both superstars involved are known to write their own promos and speak their mind. This is why they are regarded as talented mic workers. If everything is "scripted to a T", there is no difference between the bland roster and these two guys. 

Cena did own the Rock.


----------



## chasing2009 (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Rock/Cena promo discussion, reactions, rantings and ravings *NO MORE THREADS**



Raged said:


> You cant bury John cena dumbass! Cena is an established superstar just like Taker,HHH and the rock. You cant bury these guys no matter what.
> 
> Rock was not good enough and cena owned him. Simple as that!


----------



## Raged (Feb 28, 2012)

The Rock was literally shaken once cena owned him with that "promo written on my wrist" list. The Rock was so nervous that he was repeating the same catchphrase material over and over. Looked really bad tbh.


----------



## chasing2009 (Jan 26, 2009)

Raged said:


> Such a smartass arent you? both superstars involved are known to write their own promos and speak their mind. This is why they are regarded as talented mic workers. If everything is "scripted to a T", there is no difference between the bland roster and these two guys.
> 
> Cena did own the Rock.












Oh, are you finished... please please... keep going, this is great stuff


----------



## chasing2009 (Jan 26, 2009)

Raged said:


> The Rock was literally shaken once cena owned him with that "promo written on my wrist" list. The Rock was so nervous that he was repeating the same catchphrase material over and over. Looked really bad tbh.


Yep, Totally, The Rock was pissed, and it was all REAL. I bet, they had to hold Dwayne back from John when he left the stage. This shit is getting REAL Dawg!!! 

HOW CAN THEY HAVE A MATCH... IT'S GOING TO BE REAL... UFC STYLE.


----------



## AnotherDamnAlias (Feb 20, 2011)

fake ass phony


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

this thread is pure comedy gold.


----------



## AnotherDamnAlias (Feb 20, 2011)

The only innovating thing this **** did this whole past year was change his shorts from jeans to camo :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## TheORKINMan (May 30, 2011)

Anyone who thinks there is any chance in Hell of the crowd being split in MIAMI is certifiably insane. I'm from Miami and we cheered the Rock and chanted Rocky even when he was in full blown heel mode vs Lesnar. There is ZERO percent chance the crowd is even slightly split no matter what happens.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

nogginthenog said:


> You do get its not real , right?
> 
> As said, they are doing a good job of selling the heat as legit, they just need to spread the material beyond the whole 'you left' thing.
> 
> ...


Speaking in kayfabe


----------



## Raged (Feb 28, 2012)

*22:35 - 23:12 The Rock Clearly nervous and getting booed. *















Cena owned him bad.


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Whether it was real or scripted it did damn good job of making it appear to be real. I honestly would not put it past Vince to have been the one to tell Cena to add in the wrist part.

Anyone who says they "know" it was scripted is a joke. They don't _*know*_ anything they just *assume.*


----------



## rickyboy123 (Aug 1, 2011)

rock cuts a promo not up to his usual standards and all of a sudden hes "lost it" cena cuts a promo a lil above the usual garbage he comes up with and all of a sudden "cena owned rock, im all for cena", rock was a lil off game last night but i wouldnt count him out just yet, we all know what the rock is capable of specially under high pressure situations


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Rock\Cena promo Ineed its Only Week 2 so time to build and i hope they don't touch till WM to give it that Deadly Compound Rock's Promo was good but nothing outstanding (and i don't expect it to be till later promo's Rock can't go 2 far because remember cena is the face of the company and if rock does go to far cena could become a billy gun.* To me the notes on the rocks arm seemed scripted i mean he lifted his arm to camera level and pointing it out holding it so everyone could see and this is only 1 week after cena talked about rock having notes* on his arm and Before this i have never seen notes on the rocks arm or even heard people talking about it so for me this seems scripted. because my gut was cena turn heel at WM But after tonight i can see rock passing the torch to cena to try and get him over and i must say its nice to see cena do some real promo's but for the love of GOD Remove the Smile when rocky started he used to get booed and do the same type of smile but rock learned fast that fan's could tell it was fake.


----------



## Raged (Feb 28, 2012)

He was acting, the notes was a work....Lol so many excuses for the rock's sad promo. Its so funny!

Why wasnt the camera particularly focused on his wrist then? lol


----------



## AnotherDamnAlias (Feb 20, 2011)

Raged why dont you rise above deeeezzz nuttssss bitch

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-wTpBPuOePM


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Raged said:


> *22:35 - 23:12 The Rock Clearly nervous and getting booed. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you serious? I can literally hear one guy who must be near a microphone going 'BOOOOO' at the top of his voice.


----------



## sonicslash (Sep 9, 2011)

My gf saw the notes on Rocks wrist and I couldn't wait to mention it on here, then Cena said it and ruined it :-(. On another note The Rock wasn't The Rock. No third person, plus he actually let Cena talk...and leave. Vince might be having him pull some punches, or maybe he wasn't fully in character, but Rock faltered and actually made Cena look good.


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

The Rock >>>>> The worst Roster in history


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

Raged said:


> *22:35 - 23:12 The Rock Clearly nervous and getting booed. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh good lord, there was literally ONE guy booing. That was it.


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

sonicslash said:


> My gf saw the notes on Rocks wrist and I couldn't wait to mention it on here, then Cena said it and ruined it :-(. On another note The Rock wasn't The Rock. No third person, plus he actually let Cena talk...and leave. Vince might be having him pull some punches, or maybe he wasn't fully in character, but Rock faltered and actually made Cena look good.


Well the WWE is going to let The Rock roll over Cena every time they speak. I like seeing Cena throw some heavy punches at The Rock. It makes him seem more credible and it helps create even more tension and build up for the match.


----------



## Raged (Feb 28, 2012)

Rock fans in denial, as expected!

Cena destroyed him. The Rock had nothing but trending, candy ass, tough guy, bitch repeated over and over...


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I honestly felt embarrassed watching the Rock stumble over his words.


----------



## Raged (Feb 28, 2012)

After Cena owned the Rock... 

Look how miserable Rock's promo got, he literally was shaken, was totally nervous, i thought he was about to cry....


*The Rock*: Its like you john, Its like you to come out, run your mouth and then walk away before i slapped the lips off your face. 

I'll tell you what. You come out here, now you confuse the world "you like the rock, you like dwayne johnson, you hate dwayne johnson whatchuga..."

Let me tell you something john, you back there listening right now. You back there listening right now, let me tell you this. John, The rock, dwayne johnson... dwayne johnson, the rock that is the same man, the same man in here, is the exact same man out there *Crowd booing loudly* The exact same man, the exact same man, the exact same man john but the difference between me and you, you come out here, you run your mouth being tough, you aint tough i know it, you know it.



The last part was terrible. Thats the aftermath of the cena's line completely owning the rock.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

I think it's funny that you guys think that Cena showing notes is what had the Rock flustered not him calling him a fraud who doesn't care for his fans.

The latter response is awkward to respond to. The former Rock flat out ignores just like he ignores the teleprompter and the Brian writes your jokes.


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

Raged said:


> After Cena owned the Rock...
> 
> Look how miserable Rock's promo got, he literally was shaken was nervous, i thought he was about to cry....
> 
> ...


Thanks for the dialogue! None of us knew what was said last night. (Y)


----------



## LDMsmooch (Feb 13, 2009)

Well, it's all great stuff. The heat for this feud just went up a further notch.

Have to admit, reading through the Raw thread the instant reactions are pretty priceless. The appalled "why, he's gone too FAR!" responses when Cena mentioned the wrist writing, fresh after cheering when Rock accused him of being a ball-less wonder and so on, is pretty damn funny.


----------



## Raged (Feb 28, 2012)

LambdaLambdaLambda said:


> Thanks for the dialogue! None of us knew what was said last night. (Y)


Just wanted to show how bad Cena's line affected the rock.


----------



## thekingg (Jul 20, 2011)

There are 2 versions of what happened.

Either it was a work all the time with everything done to fuel it (wrist writings, rock's blabbing, cena's entrance), OR it was a last minute decision to send Cena in the ring and attack Rock a way that could turn him heel. Think about it - Rocky comes, says all the cheerful things aside from the storyline and in all of a sudden BAW - they were pre-written and it was not heartfelt. This could really turn the heat on The Rock and maybe that was the point - some kind of Miami screwjob - Rocky entering as a designated heel without playing it. The gibberish he threw after the jab for the wrist was so bad, that even Taker's latest promos look flawless and more accurate. 
I can't hide i am rooting for the Cenation, but for me it is about the business and who has been on TV performing for me, so i had to pick Cena. If it was Cena - Edge as an example i'd surely be on Edge's side. I hope you dig my 2 cents


----------



## Raged (Feb 28, 2012)

thekingg said:


> There are 2 versions of what happened.
> 
> Either it was a work all the time with everything done to fuel it (wrist writings, rock's blabbing, cena's entrance), OR it was a last minute decision to send Cena in the ring and attack Rock a way that could turn him heel. Think about it - Rocky comes, says all the cheerful things aside from the storyline and in all of a sudden BAW - they were pre-written and it was not heartfelt. This could really turn the heat on The Rock and maybe that was the point - some kind of Miami screwjob - Rocky entering as a designated heel without playing it. *The gibberish he threw after the jab for the wrist was so bad, that even Taker's latest promos look flawless and more accurate. *
> I can't hide i am rooting for the Cenation, but for me it is about the business and who has been on TV performing for me, so i had to pick Cena. If it was Cena - Edge as an example i'd surely be on Edge's side. I hope you dig my 2 cents


:lmao:lmao


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

Raged said:


> Just wanted to show how bad Cena's line affected the rock.


It definitely did affect The Rock. Hell it even got me. I was looking for The Rock to just tear Cena apart during his whole promo but that certainly didn't happen.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

GillbergReturns said:


> I think it's funny that you guys think that Cena showing notes is what had the Rock flustered not him calling him a fraud who doesn't care for his fans.
> 
> The latter response is awkward to respond to. The former Rock flat out ignores just like he ignores the teleprompter and the Brian writes your jokes.


He's been calling the Rock a fraud all year long. The notes comment was fresh and it's the first time Rock ever looked flustered.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Killswitch Stunner said:


> He's been calling the Rock a fraud all year long. The notes comment was fresh and it's the first time Rock ever looked flustered.


No, it's been an awkward response pretty much every time. He wasn't himself in the beginning of the promo either, and that's with material already memorized. The Rock looks comfortable when he's on the offensive not when he's stating that Dwayne Johnson and the Rock are the same person.


----------



## DDTisKing (Jun 28, 2011)

Cena got the best of him. Cena came out before he was supposed to and totally pushed him off the mark. The Rock had notes written on his wrist? Come on, Cena wins. Cena made The Rock stutter and flub the ending of his promo. The Rock of old would have chewed up Cena and spit him out on the spot... but this is the new Rock. And his attempt to win the crowd over at the end was just bad. But next time I bet Rock will have his A game.


----------



## Naman (Feb 17, 2012)

As big of a Rock fan as I am, and he's my favorite wrestler, he lost that segment. It was disappointing, and if anyone believes he delivered like he said he was going to do, I respectfully disagree with your opinion because that promo was like waiting for a bomb to drop, then it hits the ground and turns out to be a dud. He barely even, I felt, addressed the actual issue at hand. And it's baffling, because his youtube promo was absolutely stunning. I seriously think he shouldn't have put out that youtube promo of his so early in the summer, and should've waited to do something like that live, because this was underwhelming. The Pow bitch thing? Treating the crowd like a bunch of pre-school kids, getting them to repeat everything he was saying, it was all nice if you're into that stuff, but Cena brought it raw(pun intended) last week. He didn't pull back any punches, he came out swinging, clawing, biting, scathing. And I dislike Cena. I dislike his character. In fact, I went on a hiatus of watching WWE solely because of his stale, boring, overcoming the odds gimmick (especially since after you overcome the odds, it's not really overcoming the odds) but there's no doubt that he brought his A++ game last week. And for The Rock to do the same old routine he's been doing, creating new phrases for people to sing along to, calling Cena a bunch of funny, creative names, talking about his hidden/missing balls...it fell flat. I hate to say this, I hate to say it, but Cena won. I've never seen anyone evoke the kind of reaction that Cena did from The Rock. Sure, there are a select few who managed to get the last word on the dude, but to have him bewildered like that? For a while The Rock legitimately looked like he was lost...literally...like he'd forgotten who he was and what he was doing here. I don't care if he has to do it off the cuff, plan it out, whatever, but he needs to sit back and remind himself why he's the greatest superstar of all time and needs to adapt to the situation. He needs to stop talking like Dwayne Johnson, and immerse himself back into The Rock.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

This promo was weird because 
1. Rock sucked
2. It worked and built up the match

I said it before like 5min after it happened
Rock is a "putting over machine" to let Cena get him like that.

Marks getting worked
LOVEIT


----------



## Smash (Jul 12, 2011)

I don't understand the hate for Rock here. He laid down the truth for everyone to see. He was teaching John how to entertain the audience. He came right out and told him that we are sick of him being shoved down our throats, but we are not sick of being entertained. This couldn't be closer to the truth.

Rock knows exactly what the WWE audience wants and he knows how to deliver. He also knows how to sell someones promo. Those who think he was "stumbling" or "not prepared" for Cena to come out and say those cheesy lines about Rock having notes on his wrist.. He has never had them before in a promo, it was to make Rock look bad so Cena gets one over on him. Rock isn't stupid and deliberately did this so Cena would have something to say other than "you're never here, etc". He sold it perfectly afterwards too. Classic Rock if you ask me.

If anything, WWE is really building up this feud the past couple weeks and things are getting heated quickly. I can't wait for Mania. Even breaking "The 4th Wall" with this kayfabe nonsense, it really makes you think. Is this real? Or is this kayfabe? Lately the WWE has been doing a great job of confusing the smart fans turning them into it's still real to me, dammit 10 yr olds.

Overall, Great work from both Cena and Rock, they have my PPV buy for sure.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

You guys understand the difference between the Rock's Youtube video and what he does in front of the Universe, right?

The Rock involves the crowd. He's not a straight shooter. There's a reason he's called the People's champ. It's because he involves them into his promos. People were chanting Fruity Pebbles from the start. They want to hear his hash tags and catch phrases.

It's not a Rock promo if he just puts out a rebuttal to Cena and then leaves. He makes a few points and then he's onto the catch phrases. That's who he is, that's who he'll always be.

There's a reason why his promo was 110% more over than anything else anyone did yesterday.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Smashisleet said:


> I don't understand the hate for Rock here. He laid down the truth for everyone to see. He was teaching John how to entertain the audience. He came right out and told him that we are sick of him being shoved down our throats, but we are not sick of being entertained. This couldn't be closer to the truth.
> 
> Rock knows exactly what the WWE audience wants and he knows how to deliver. He also knows how to sell someones promo. Those who think he was "stumbling" or "not prepared" for Cena to come out and say those cheesy lines about Rock having notes on his wrist.. He has never had them before in a promo, it was to make Rock look bad so Cena gets one over on him. Rock isn't stupid and deliberately did this so Cena would have something to say other than "you're never here, etc". He sold it perfectly afterwards too. Classic Rock if you ask me.
> 
> ...


exactly +1 look at the rock promo did on billy gun. rock destroying cena does nothing rock is helping to build cena and its working


----------



## Mr.S (Dec 21, 2009)

nickatnite1227 said:


> I dont see how people can side with Cena. The only point Cena ever makes is that The Rock left. Well guess what, if The Rock DIDN'T leave Cena would not be where he is. The Rock would still be the man.


I am sorry however big he was he was getting booed out of the building in Mania against Hogan coming as the Face of WWE. The Rock if he was now would be John Cena Version 2,albeit a slightly better & more charismatic one. But he would get equally stale.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

I hope the next four weeks are as good as last nights promo. Would love to see where the evolution of this feud takes us. Hopefully it will get more and more personal until April.


----------



## Living Tribunal (Jan 24, 2012)

Was kinda disappointed that he didn't do his whole "FIIINALLLY! THE ROOOOCK HAS COME BACK... TO *insert city name here*" gig he always does.

At the end of the day though cutting promos to make fun of one another isn't going to cut it. Cena can destroy the Rock at cutting promos all day long but when he comes down the peoples ramp, enters the peoples ring and goes one on one with the great one all the smack talk in the world isn't going to help him once The Rock whoops his monkey ass down know your roll boulevard and checks him in at the Smackdown hotel.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

I was pro-Rock and now I'm pro-Cena. That was the biggest waste of 20-30 minutes for a promo ever. I wanted to see something good, but Rock sucked outside of like two lines. Cena raped him yesterday and is going to kick the peoples ass at mania.


----------



## Mexxecutioner (Jun 28, 2011)

Smashisleet said:


> I don't understand the hate for Rock here. He laid down the truth for everyone to see. He was teaching John how to entertain the audience. He came right out and told him that we are sick of him being shoved down our throats, but we are not sick of being entertained. This couldn't be closer to the truth.
> 
> Rock knows exactly what the WWE audience wants and he knows how to deliver. He also knows how to sell someones promo. Those who think he was "stumbling" or "not prepared" for Cena to come out and say those cheesy lines about Rock having notes on his wrist.. He has never had them before in a promo, it was to make Rock look bad so Cena gets one over on him. Rock isn't stupid and deliberately did this so Cena would have something to say other than "you're never here, etc". He sold it perfectly afterwards too. Classic Rock if you ask me.
> 
> ...


Post of the year and finally someone who understands the "business". (no pun intended).

I totally agree with you. 2 weeks ago everyone was bitching that the feud is goddamn boring, no there is finally some tension and heat coming up, and you are all discussing if Rock has lost it or if Cena owned him! Are you serious?

Well breaking news: Rock got owed so much in his carreer. Be it Austin or even the Hurricane. 
The last two weeks where Cena weeks. Next week will be Rock's! And then we go from there.

Just relax and enjoy the show...SHOW.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Just watched the End of the promo again(first 18minutes suck dick)
Is Rock a good actor?(only seen rundown)
He really did look upset
Damn he is good (if it was a work)
LOL rock got mad(if it was a shoot)

ICANTTELLANYMORE


----------



## sub1zero (May 24, 2010)

So, The Rock shows his wrist to the CAMERA at the very beginning of his supposedly awful promo (thus bringing to everyone's attention of his crib notes) but when Cena makes a reference to that a bit later, it's pwnage for Dwaaayyyne? Especially when he himself is setting himself up for the inevitable rib? 
Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson is supposed to be a burgeoning A list actor now so is it really that hard to believe that he was ACTING like he was flustered during Cenas alleged death blow to The Rocks fabled mic skillz? 

PS: As it's obvious, I don't post much here but really, are people extremely thick here or do they hate DWAYNE JOHNSON to the point of near delusion?


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

sub1zero said:


> So, The Rock shows his wrist to the CAMERA at the very beginning of his supposedly awful promo (thus bringing to everyone's attention of his crib notes) but when Cena makes a reference to that a bit later, it's pwnage for Dwaaayyyne? Especially when he himself is setting himself up for the inevitable rib?
> Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson is supposed to be a burgeoning A list actor now so is it really that hard to believe that he was ACTING like he was flustered during Cenas alleged death blow to The Rocks fabled mic skillz?
> 
> PS: As it's obvious, I don't post much here but really, are people extremely thick here or do they hate DWAYNE JOHNSON to the point of near delusion?


His goosebumps, never said anything about notes.


----------



## Mr.S (Dec 21, 2009)

I am very dissapointed to see some of the Rock fans reaction. People are basically sucking Rock's d*** blindly & agreeing to shit they type. If you disagree you are getting a called a Cena fan & a little girl.

Well I am an adult male in my 20's & have been in my 20's for a few years now. The 1st wrestler I marked for was the Rock. I despise Cena's stale character & I never liked the fact that Rock went away for movies. I was never bitter,I just did not give a shit about Dwayne. I cared about the Rock & was happy to see him back.

But if this is what the ROCK stands for then I would rather see him not feud. Rock in his prime would OWN Cena,turn him upside down & stick him up Vince's a**. Its weird to see him say I when throughout his whole life he adressed himself as the ROck says this. The Jokes are corny,the trending stuff was amateurish & the ROCK came off as JOHN CENA version 2.

The stale Cena character which panders to the crowd is now what stands for. Albeit MUCH more charismatic,more over & connected with the audience. That is it. The same boring SHIT. I cant believe Rock fans are happy about this. Happy about seeing their hero owned so bad. Not even against Austin has Rock been owned so bad AS SUCH A MAJOR BABYFACE.

He had 15 minutes & had nothing to say. He had the last word & said a corny catchphrase without replying to Cena. And his whole You Could have Called me & we could have phone wrestled was Del Rio worthy stuff. 

Anyways I am done in this thread since in 2012 I care for neither the Rock nor Cena.




sub1zero said:


> So, The Rock shows his wrist to the CAMERA at the very beginning of his supposedly awful promo (thus bringing to everyone's attention of his crib notes) but when Cena makes a reference to that a bit later, it's pwnage for Dwaaayyyne? Especially when he himself is setting himself up for the inevitable rib?
> Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson is supposed to be a burgeoning A list actor now so is it really that hard to believe that he was ACTING like he was flustered during Cenas alleged death blow to The Rocks fabled mic skillz?
> 
> PS: As it's obvious, I don't post much here but really, are people extremely thick here or do they hate DWAYNE JOHNSON to the point of near delusion?



Issue is he had 15 minutes of SHIT. Where he insulted the Common Man's knowledge & people cheered for his SHIT because he is a LEGEND & based on his past records. He gave a cringeworthy promo about Cena calling him & they should sort it out & Kung Fao Bitch & made the same Fruitty pebble & Cena is not a MAN comment which he has been making for the last full year. Yes when Cena was feuding with Miz.

This is 2012. How can he do the same shit again & again?? This is John Cena Version 2 in PG Era. And the worst bit is he could not hold his own against Cena & had nothing to say to reply.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Mexxecutioner said:


> Post of the year and finally someone who understands the "business". (no pun intended).
> 
> I totally agree with you. 2 weeks ago everyone was bitching that the feud is goddamn boring, no there is finally some tension and heat coming up, and you are all discussing if Rock has lost it or if Cena owned him! Are you serious?
> 
> ...


indeed its alot like the punk/jericho it's the reality era or whatever you want to call it personal heat its alot like what stone cold has said in many interviews you need to keep it real and speak from the heart or the fan's wont by it looks at his ecw shoots and they worked then and they work now rock is helping the company and helping cena if cena just removed his DAM Smile i could get behind him and his is from someone who dislikes cena because as the rock put it is fake hes alot like rock in his starting days when fans used to boo him and the rock did his smile and fans just booed him more remove the smile and keep doing the current promo's and cena will get over and stop forcing yourself just be yourself


----------



## rocky145 (Jul 12, 2008)

well cena still suck...


----------



## Revann (May 7, 2011)

I read this on a dirtsheet website...... can anyone make sense of this?


The Rock’s promo crib notes on his wrist on RAW last night said the following:

KRS to KPB
Innovator – Camo
2 reasons
Call out


----------



## sub1zero (May 24, 2010)

Killswitch Stunner said:


> His goosebumps, never said anything about notes.


A lot of people seemed to have noticed the crib notes while he was showing his arm and wrist. Unless he is deplorably dumb, why would he deliberately set himself up to to get slagged off later? 
Besides, it had been regularly touted that The Rock doesn't really need notes for his promo so why would he need them now when he's actually a legit actor and entertainer?!


----------



## Mr.S (Dec 21, 2009)

Revann said:


> I read this on a dirtsheet website...... can anyone make sense of this?
> 
> 
> The Rock’s promo crib notes on his wrist on RAW last night said the following:
> ...


A range of Hollywood Actors cant remember 2 Lines. So this is not surprising. They break down segments,have several cuts & re-takes for the same scene. It is NOT LIVE. There's a telepromter,people reading out messages if need be.

Very natural. That is the environment you could get used to. I dont think Rock can memorize 15 minutes of promo content anymore in absolute details. Most Hollywood Actors cant. Hell I dont think even Hugh Jackman would have been able to cut a 15 minute promo. Even Ziggler in that ring kayfabe looked a better talker than Jackman(who did a very good job though).




sub1zero said:


> A lot of people seemed to have noticed the crib notes while he was showing his arm and wrist. Unless he is deplorably dumb, why would he deliberately set himself up to to get slagged off later?
> Besides, it had been regularly touted that The Rock doesn't really need notes for his promo so why would he need them now when he's actually a legit actor and entertainer?!



Most legit actors & entertainers cant memorize a 5 minute promo. Actors need more notes than anybody. I think Cena genuinely surprised by attacking him below the belt. He did not expect to be attacked on that. Cena took it more personal than what the Rock did.

I doubt there was something written on his arm though. I DID not see it.


----------



## majen1228 (Feb 22, 2012)

http://twitpic.com/8pnmb1

^^^^^^^^^^^
LOL at whoever said the rock didnt have writing on his wrist/it was a tattoo. just check out the pic


----------



## Mr.S (Dec 21, 2009)

majen1228 said:


> http://twitpic.com/8pnmb1
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^^
> LOL at whoever said the rock didnt have writing on his wrist/it was a tattoo. just check out the pic


This was NOT THERE when he was Face to Face with Cena. I checked it a 2nd time. I think the trick is in the water maybe. Maybe he put a few drops of water "UNINTENTIONALLY" while drinking on his arm.


----------



## rocky145 (Jul 12, 2008)

the wrist thing was to put cena over
embrace the hate was to put cena over
the fedut with rock to put cena over
eve turning heel was to put cena over and make him look good

Everything is to put the guy over...$$$$$$$


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

actors use all sort of tricks to remember lines. marlon brando used to put post it notes all over the place. getting caught out kind of sucks but using the notes in the first place is totally fine by me.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

well brando is the greatest actor of all time. rock is not.


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

Of course the IWC are moaning, that is no surprise, its all we do.

However, it makes no difference, this ppv will sell HUGE and its mainly because of the way they are building Rock/Cena.

Sure, Rock many not be the promo guy he used to be, who cares. Its the Rock, he can do what they hell he wants.

People will never cheer Cena over the Rock, it makes no difference who 'wins' in promos.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Revann said:


> I read this on a dirtsheet website...... can anyone make sense of this?
> 
> 
> The Rock’s promo crib notes on his wrist on RAW last night said the following:
> ...


i don't know what krs is supposed to mean but kpb is obviously kung pao bitch. camo is camouflage when he made a reference to cena's missing balls. i think he did bring up "2 reasons" in regards to whatever he was talking about (i can't fully remember if he did) and calling out was for the guys backstage as well as cena.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

SimplyIncredible said:


> Of course the IWC are moaning, that is no surprise, its all we do.
> 
> However, it makes no difference, this ppv will sell HUGE and its mainly because of the way they are building Rock/Cena.
> 
> ...


rock's talking skills is what apparently made him who he was. I thought they were over-rated myself but wow they have just declined drastically. Rock has lost it completely, I think cena has got to him.


----------



## Revann (May 7, 2011)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> i don't know what krs is supposed to mean but kpb is obviously kung pao bitch. camo is camouflage when he made a reference to cena's missing balls. i think he did bring up "2 reasons" in regards to whatever he was talking about (i can't fully remember if he did) and calling out was for the guys backstage as well as cena.


Makes sense.


----------



## mellison24 (Feb 10, 2011)

Rock was okay. Cena was up at Rock's usual awesome standards and took only 2/3mins to do so. And I'm the markiest Rock mark in Lancashire!


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

Man I don't know about you guys but it seems like John Cena is trying to break the forth wall all the time now. Last week when he said "Vince will probably fine me for this but"....Then this week with the, "I don't even need my promo notes!" I think he is trying to get the adults approval by his methods of shock and awe. Like, dude your corny. Your talking like a old man with words like, "Listen here Jack!"


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

And BTW, The rock hasn't lost it. Gotta remember this is PG. The Rock was very rated PG-13, hell maybe R in most of his promo's back in the day. Talking about Poon Tang Pie, the rock's strudel, etc.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

The note stuff is kayfaybe.

Connect the dots.

Cena's called out the Rock for using a teleprompter, Brian writing his line, and now this.

It's pretty obvious there's a direction to this. Do you really think Cena was watching the promo and said my God he's got notes on his hands. And no evidence of Rock doing this in any other promo.

John Cena will be booked strong next week in Boston. It's his hometown. This is just some freebee jokes for Cena next week.


----------



## Secueritae (Jul 19, 2004)

GillbergReturns said:


> The note stuff is kayfaybe.
> 
> Connect the dots.


Definitely need to put Cena over going in to WM. At the Survivor Series Rock made Cena (as well as Miz and R-Truth) look like little kids wrestling a grown man, so they need to make The Rock look vulnerable to Cena and make it clear that there's an equal chance Cena can beat him at WM.


----------



## majen1228 (Feb 22, 2012)

Nut Tree, you do realize Rock was the one who called cena jack first right? Cena was just saying it back to mock him. so will you criticize rock for saying it or is it alright if he does?


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

Nut Tree said:


> And BTW, The rock hasn't lost it. Gotta remember this is PG. The Rock was very rated PG-13, hell maybe R in most of his promo's back in the day. Talking about Poon Tang Pie, the rock's strudel, etc.


just stfu, so that's the excuse? That's the big reason rock is shit?

Well I tell you what that shows how shit the rock is. He is fucking one dimesional, he can only cut one type of promo and is shit at everything else. He can't adapt to the times, he can't adapt to the PG environment because he doesn't have the brain or the quality to do it.

Thanks for clearing that up, that just makes me think rock is even more of a joke.


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

*The Peoples Eyeskin*

John Cena said that fool Dwayne don't have eyebrows so he do a skin raise. Or if you wanna get specific, a very one sided frown. As serious as Cena was I was laughing until he left the ring. 

If I was Rock and someone referred to the peoples eyebrow as a eyebrow-less skin raise, thems fighting words. What befuddled me was when Rock said "You say what you have to say then leave"

Really Rock? Cena stood on front of you for 2 minutes and disrespected you in front of the millions and when he left the ring you then said "you always leave right before i smack the lips off you"

Where did the eyebrow go?


----------



## TheVenomousViper (Nov 24, 2011)

*Re: The Peoples Eyeskin*

I really feel like Cena is actually destroying The Rock in these promos.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

That it's the most terrible crowd I have seen in my life. ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY! like stupids when The Rock actually got owned. Good god they were awful, please Raw never go back to Portland.


----------



## Arcanine (Dec 29, 2011)

After Cena destroyed Rock the man started stumbling over his words, clear testament to how hard Cena brought it.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

*Re: The Peoples Eyeskin*

rock also said cena does it for "the guys in the back" and rock does it for "himself". He then contradicted himself seconds later by saying he does it for "the fans"


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

bboy said:


> just stfu, so that's the excuse? That's the big reason rock is shit?
> 
> Well I tell you what that shows how shit the rock is. He is fucking one dimesional, he can only cut one type of promo and is shit at everything else. He can't adapt to the times, he can't adapt to the PG environment because he doesn't have the brain or the quality to do it.
> 
> Thanks for clearing that up, that just makes me think rock is even more of a joke.


Shut up with that B.S, Rock has always had the gimmick and DOES have the gimmick of the guy who would own anyone on the mic and come up with great lines, coming back with the same gimmick in PG is just ruining him, just like they ruined DX. Whereas Cena's hustle loyalty and respect gimmick is MADE for PG, so don't blame Rock for not adapting, that reason makes me cringe.


----------



## dele (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: The Peoples Eyeskin*



PuddleDancer said:


> Really Rock? Cena stood on front of you for 2 minutes and disrespected you in front of the millions and when he left the ring you then said "you always leave right before i smack the lips off you"


It's almost like they're building to a match of some sorts....


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

bboy said:


> just stfu, so that's the excuse? That's the big reason rock is shit?
> 
> Well I tell you what that shows how shit the rock is. He is fucking one dimesional, he can only cut one type of promo and is shit at everything else. He can't adapt to the times, he can't adapt to the PG environment because he doesn't have the brain or the quality to do it.
> 
> Thanks for clearing that up, that just makes me think rock is even more of a joke.


Or he knows that nobody is paying him to say John Cena is poopy.

Vince didn't bring Rock back in to be anyone other than the Rock. He's not going to be Punk, he's not going to be Cena. He's going to do the same thing he's always done and that's Catch phrases with the Rock.


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

bboy said:


> Well I tell you what that shows how shit the rock is. He is fucking one dimesional, he can only cut one type of promo and is shit at everything else. He can't adapt to the times, he can't adapt to the PG environment because he doesn't have the brain or the quality to do it.


Well considering he is getting the loudest pops everytime he returns, can still make the crowd chant anything he wants, and can get anything he wants trending on Twitter, I would say he's doing alright in todays environment.

But obviously he is not at his best, nowhere near. 

Part of the problem is that, The Rock is at his best when hes in character and taking part in a normal feud. (i.e. a feud related to wrestling characters, titles, rivalry etc..). But this feud is more of a shoot feud about the two men behind the characters. In other words, its basically Dwayne Johnson vs John Cena. Both wrestlers are just taking shots at eachother on a real life level rather than having a normal wrestling feud. This is not exactly normal territory for Cena or The Rock but Cena does hold an advantage simply because he has a lot more material to use on The Rock. He can keep making the same straw man arguments about The Rock leaving, Hollywood, script writers etc... And although he is basically repeating the same nonsense, people will keep enjoying it because a lot of people share that opinion. The Rock on the other hand does not have much material to work with, so he can only defend himself and take playful shots at Cena like, fruity pebbles, lady parts, etc... 

The whole feud is pretty silly tbh.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

Shawn Morrison said:


> Shut up with that B.S, Rock has always had the gimmick and DOES have the gimmick of the guy who would own anyone on the mic and come up with great lines, coming back with the same gimmick in PG is just ruining him, just like they ruined DX. Whereas Cena's hustle loyalty and respect gimmick is MADE for PG, so don't blame Rock for not adapting, that reason makes me cringe.


Are you comparing dx demise to rock? HAHAHAHA, it's completely different situation.

The reason dx may not have had the same impact from the attitude era is because triple h and hbk were old men acting like children. Secondly the whole act was getting old as it had been recycled over and over.

Rock is getting ruined by pg? I don't understand that at all. It's not like rock is toning down anything from back in the day, he still says ass, bitch all kinds of swear words. It's not like he was coming out in 1999 saying shit and fuck is it?


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: The Peoples Eyeskin*



dele said:


> It's almost like they're building to a match of some sorts....


Nah, you wait, one, two weeks this'll all blow over or be forgotten.


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

The Rock owned Cena excluding all the Twitter B.S and crowd chanting, Rock fucking owned his ass and called out everything that is wrong with him & his character.

It's embarrassing that a babyface gets the most hated reaction in WWE history.
The fans are tired of him being shoved down their throats. 
Rock basically said he went from 'The Doctor' to a big fucking fruity pebble sellout. He's a phony. 
Cena doesn't care about the people, if he did then he'd have done something with his character years ago, that's a bad sign when the Face of the company doesn't care about the fans. "I fight for the people in the back" trololol after you buried their asses and de-pushed a lot of them. Suuuuure you do.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

1TheGreatOne1 said:


> The Rock owned Cena excluding all the Twitter B.S and crowd chanting, Rock fucking owned his ass and called out everything that is wrong with him & his character.
> 
> It's embarrassing that a babyface gets the most hated reaction in WWE history.
> The fans are tired of him being shoved down their throats.
> ...


rock still using the old comebacks from a year ago. Cena doesn't wear coloured shirts anymore, if rock actually watched the product and paid attention he would realise this. Or perhaps he just doesn't have anything more to say?


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Fabregas said:


> Well considering he is getting the loudest pops everytime he returns, and can still make the crowd chant anything he wants, and can get anything he wants trending on Twitter. I would say he's doing alright in todays environment.
> 
> But obviously he is not at his best, no where near.
> 
> Part of the problem is that, The Rock is at his best when hes in character and taking part in a normal feud. (i.e. a feud related to wrestling characters, titles, rivalry etc..). But this feud is more of a shoot feud about the two men behind the characters. In other words, its basically Dwayne Johnson vs John Cena. Both wrestlers are just taking shots at eachother on a real life level rather than having a normal wrestling feud. This is not exactly normal territory for Cena or The Rock but Cena does hold an advantage simply because he has a lot more material to use on The Rock. He can keep making the same straw man arguments about The Rock leaving, Hollywood, script writers etc... And although he is basically repeating the same nonsense, people will keep enjoying it because a lot of people share that opinion. The Rock on the other hand does not have much material to work with, so he can only defend himself and take playful shots at Cena like, fruity pebbles, lady parts, etc... The whole thing is just pretty silly.


Um Rock has as much of material against Cena as Cena has against The Rock, he can call out Cena on being phoney, repetitive, boring and a complete opposite of an entertainer like Rock himself. But the problem is, that material is just as much immaterial as Cena's material against The Rock. Its just a shoot feud now, Cena keeps on shooting and WWE is trying to portray Cena as an equal against The Rock, they are not booking this feud as an underdog vs legend.. no.. they are building it as if it is an icon vs icon part 2.

First Rock owned Cena the whole year including WM 27 and Survivor Series, now its time to make Cena look strong. When we get closer in about 2-3 weeks and these guys get more personal and it gets more intense than ever, things will pick up big time.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

bboy said:


> rock still using the old comebacks from a year ago. Cena doesn't wear coloured shirts anymore, if rock actually watched the product and paid attention he would realise this. Or perhaps he just doesn't have anything more to say?


You mean that same chant that the crowd was chanting well before Rock brought it up.

Everything Cena is doing is a year old too. 

Calling out the Rock's passion. Yeah that's new.
Exposing how Rock cuts his promos. He's done that from the start too.
Dwayne is new but he stole that from Punk. He never called Rock Dwayne until Punk did it.

Well that's really all he has so


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

bboy said:


> rock still using the old comebacks from a year ago. Cena doesn't wear coloured shirts anymore, if rock actually watched the product and paid attention he would realise this. Or perhaps he just doesn't have anything more to say?


Neither of them have much to say because the feud is slowly dying.
But at least The Rock is entertaining, has charisma and gets the crowd interested something that Cena can't do. The Rock can looked angry, whenever Cena does it's fake y'know since the dude can't act, he puts on some fake thug accent from a character that ended almost 7 years ago. Phony.


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

zkorejo said:


> Um Rock has as much of material against Cena as Cena has against The Rock, he can call out Cena on being phoney, repetitive, boring and a complete opposite of an entertainer like Rock himself.


Good point. But it's possible the WWE don't want The Rock to bury their biggest star.

Otherwise, I'm not sure why he hasn't used any of that.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

1TheGreatOne1 said:


> Neither of them have much to say because the feud is slowly dying.
> But at least The Rock is entertaining, has charisma and gets the crowd interested something that Cena can't do. The Rock can looked angry, whenever Cena does it's fake y'know since the dude can't act, he puts on some fake thug accent from a character that ended almost 7 years ago. Phony.


Lol.. I like it that you pointed it out, Fake thug accent out of nowhere does seem stupid and funny tbh.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

zkorejo said:


> Um Rock has as much of material against Cena as Cena has against The Rock, he can call out Cena on being phoney, repetitive, boring and a complete opposite of an entertainer like Rock himself. But the problem is, that material is just as much immaterial as Cena's material against The Rock. Its just a shoot feud now, Cena keeps on shooting and WWE is trying to portray Cena as an equal against The Rock, they are not booking this feud as an underdog vs legend.. no.. they are building it as if it is an icon vs icon part 2.
> 
> First Rock owned Cena the whole year including WM 27 and Survivor Series, now its time to make Cena look strong. When we get closer in about 2-3 weeks and these guys get more personal and it gets more intense than ever, things will pick up big time.


I think WWE really wants Cena to get a positive reaction in his hometown and I'm hoping he does it too. 

Cena's promo last night gave him alot of momentum and material to use next week. It's not often you're actually looking forward to what he's going to do.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

1TheGreatOne1 said:


> The Rock owned Cena excluding all the Twitter B.S and crowd chanting, Rock fucking owned his ass and called out everything that is wrong with him & his character.
> 
> It's embarrassing that a babyface gets the most hated reaction in WWE history.
> The fans are tired of him being shoved down their throats.
> ...


Cena never buried anyone, Vince wanted it that way. And both Rock and Cena basically repeated the same promo as before, except for Rocks twitter bullshit. Either way, good promo but Cena owned him in the end with the notes comment and Rock was shaken.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Fabregas said:


> Good point. But it's possible the WWE don't want The Rock to bury their biggest star.
> 
> Otherwise, I'm not sure why he hasn't used any of that.


Yeah they are protecting Cena ofcourse. It further proves why Cena wont turn heel at WM. If Rock was tearing him into shreds in this feud it would only hurt Cena in a long term. WWe wouldnt want Rock to do that to the top face of the company. 

BTW Anyone who believes Rock couldnt have owned Cena this Raw is in denial. We all know how good Rock is on the mic.


----------



## vp8831 (Feb 28, 2012)

If you ask me, the real winner of this feud is neither Rock nor Cena....It is the WWE! Hats off to Vince McMahon and the staff for making this feud highly anticipated...And that is probably an understatement!


----------



## cmp25 (Apr 5, 2011)

vp8831 said:


> If you ask me, the real winner of this feud is neither Rock nor Cena....It is the WWE! Hats off to Vince McMahon and the staff for making this feud highly anticipated...And that is probably an understatement!


+1

They are doing a great job with this feud. They've made Cena interesting again, that in itself makes it a success. And then they have people debating on whether or not the 'notes' line was real and whether or not The Rock knew it was coming and was truly shaken. They have been able to get fans to actually believe that this is all true. Great work on their part.


----------



## AnotherDamnAlias (Feb 20, 2011)

Cena is boooorrrrrrringggggggggg :cena3 

You guys actually giving him that much credit for the 'notes' thing? 

So forget about the past 6 years of boring stale superman pg kiddy shitty wrestling and praise this man for one line? 

WWE is fukin wack, the whole roster is wack


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Then don't watch.


----------



## Raged (Feb 28, 2012)

Nut Tree said:


> And BTW, The rock hasn't lost it. Gotta remember this is PG. The Rock was very rated PG-13, hell maybe R in most of his promo's back in the day. Talking about Poon Tang Pie, the rock's strudel, etc.


Why this lame ass PG excuse when cena actually did brought up Rock's strudel or penis or whatever he calls it?


----------



## cmp25 (Apr 5, 2011)

AnotherDamnAlias said:


> Cena is boooorrrrrrringggggggggg :cena3
> 
> You guys actually giving him that much credit for the 'notes' thing?
> 
> ...


People aren't praising him for just one line. His promos the last two weeks have actually been entertaining. I don't care about the last 6 years and how he acted, all I care is that he is entertaining right now. 

And if you really think the WWE is 'fukin wack' as you put it, just stop watching and you won't be so pissed off.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

I think Cena has won this round, both with his pseudo-shoot last week and his interruption this week. Which is fine, because Rock owned him when he returned last year before WM27. Rock seemed downright flustered after Cena came out, so he jumped right into arrogant Rock-mode and ended with "If ya smell...." and we know the rest.

I also think it's by design, in order to show doubt from The Rock as to whether he lets Cena get to him before Mania. Then we'll get that one epic promo from Rock where he stops cocky Cena dead in his tracks.

I would also not be surprised if Rock actually wrestles before Mania in some one-off tag match, or maybe even a singles match (Miz?). That, or a guest ref in some match with Cena.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

cmp25 said:


> +1
> 
> They are doing a great job with this feud. They've made Cena interesting again, that in itself makes it a success. And then they have people debating on whether or not the 'notes' line was real and whether or not The Rock knew it was coming and was truly shaken. They have been able to get fans to actually believe that this is all true. Great work on their part.


exactly its all about getting people talking and waiting till next raw i mean when was the last time there was Heat that got people ready for the next show i mean remember the stone cold vs mcmahon or Rock vs McMahon-Helmsley Faction or WWE Invasion or Who Ran down stone cold + lots of others you didn't know what to expect and stood in shock at the end of both raw and smackdown Waiting till the next show i mean Even saw Action on sunday night heat sometimes


----------



## Raged (Feb 28, 2012)

The Rock couldnt hold his own against Cena on the mic. The Rock is all chants and twitter, no substance.


----------



## Drama (Sep 26, 2011)

They're intentionally making Rock look bad to put over Cena, I don't understand how people can't see this. You think Cena and Rock were pulling real punches out there? Course they weren't. You think it wasn't planned for the camera to pick up Rock's promo written on his wrist so Cena had something to insult him about? Course it was. 

The entire point of this feud is to establish Cena as Rock's equal. If Rock 'hit hard' like Cena last week and actually got out all of his valid points it would make Cena look terrible and that would do no good to the current WWE product as Rock is no longer a full time wrestler. 

Before this thing began you'd have got shouted down for even suggesting Cena was equal to Rock let alone better but since it's started you've got more and more smarks going come siding with Cena. This was WWE's intention. To gradually diminish the hate Cena receives. They're manipulating the smarks and these so called 'smart' fans are too dumb to realise it.


----------



## Arcanine (Dec 29, 2011)

Is he on Raw from now till mania?


----------



## Drama (Sep 26, 2011)

rocky145 said:


> the wrist thing was to put cena over
> embrace the hate was to put cena over
> the fedut with rock to put cena over
> eve turning heel was to put cena over and make him look good
> ...


Exactly this.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

I have not liked any of The Rock's promos since he's returned in 2011, he's made me cringe just as much as Cena does. He's not the character I really enjoyed, and I know he's changed, matured and so on - but this new Rock is a flushed out version of the original pure legend.


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm not gonna sit here and say that The Rock was bad tonight but I will say that he had no answer for Cena's honest words and he just comes back with little insults, the WWE are doing a good job of making me get on Cena's side because quite frankly he is right in everything he says about The Rock, he is selfish and back for no one but himself.


----------



## cmp25 (Apr 5, 2011)

Phantomdreamer said:


> the WWE are doing a good job of making me get on Cena's side because quite frankly he is right in everything he says about The Rock, he is selfish and back for no one but himself.


And you can for sure say The Rock is back for no one but himself? What does he have to gain by coming back? He was doing just fine outside of the WWE.


----------



## TerraRayzing (Jun 13, 2011)

Lol at the idiots saying cena owned him,rock did what was needed just yesterday people were bitching about cena getting owned and now the rock holds back and lets cena speak and people say the rock is no more he is just dwayne johnson???? rock has owned cena everytime it makes sense for cena to get some credibility against the rock and seriously the rock cheered rock and no sold everything cena had to say if the crowd actually cheered then rock was owned after cena had gone in the rock,rock started and there was only one idiot who was booing which would have been ricky


----------



## Mr Eagles (Apr 6, 2011)

How is the Rock back for himself? He is putting WWE on the map and making them a tremendous amount of money. God, some of you are fucking retarded.


----------



## cmp25 (Apr 5, 2011)

This debate really is useless. Cena marks will say he destroyed The Rock. Rock marks will say if he wanted to he would destroy Cena. How about you all sit back and enjoy this.


----------



## cmp25 (Apr 5, 2011)

Mr Eagles said:


> How is the Rock back for himself? He is putting WWE on the map and making them a tremendous amount of money. God, some of you are fucking retarded.


Exactly this. I don't understand why people don't get it.


----------



## Forever Red (Feb 3, 2009)

Drama said:


> They're intentionally making Rock look bad to put over Cena, I don't understand how people can't see this. You think Cena and Rock were pulling real punches out there? Course they weren't. You think it wasn't planned for the camera to pick up Rock's promo written on his wrist so Cena had something to insult him about? Course it was.
> 
> The entire point of this feud is to establish Cena as Rock's equal. If Rock 'hit hard' like Cena last week and actually got out all of his valid points it would make Cena look terrible and that would do no good to the current WWE product as Rock is no longer a full time wrestler.
> 
> Before this thing began you'd have got shouted down for even suggesting Cena was equal to Rock let alone better but since it's started you've got more and more smarks going come siding with Cena. This was WWE's intention. To gradually diminish the hate Cena receives. They're manipulating the smarks and these so called 'smart' fans are too dumb to realise it.


Exactly. It's quite sad how some people are falling right into WWE's hands. We've seen for the past few weeks with all the Cena videos WWE have been showing that they are trying to get people to be more favorable to Cena.

So when I see people making comments saying they are starting to side with Cena it just makes you want to fpalm because that is exactly what WWE is trying to do. People are falling for it hook, line, sinker, and copy of Angling Times.


----------



## Padhlala (Feb 23, 2012)

Well, it was good booking by the WWE. 
They know that a lot of people were going to tune in to see the rock, so by booking Cena to look strong against him can only be good for the match at WM28.

After all, the rock has been owning cena every single time he makes an appearance.


----------



## cmp25 (Apr 5, 2011)

Forever Red said:


> Exactly. It's quite sad how some people are falling right into WWE's hands. We've seen for the past few weeks with all the Cena videos WWE have been showing that they are trying to get people to be more favorable to Cena.
> 
> So when I see people making comments saying they are starting to side with Cena it just makes you want to fpalm because that is exactly what WWE is trying to do. People are falling for it hook, line, sinker, and copy of Angling Times.


It's so funny that for weeks on here people were complaining about the WWE was doing things to try and "trick" the audience into cheering Cena. I never thought those same people complaining would be the ones who actually fell for it. All it took was a promo teetering on the edge of a shoot to get these people all riled up. Any wrestler who does a shoot or worked shoot almost instantly gets over with the IWC it seems.


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

:lmao No one is letting anyone else look better. This is merely a semi-shoot promo battle and some nights one man will get the better of the other


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

Secueritae said:


> Definitely need to put Cena over going in to WM. At the Survivor Series Rock made Cena (as well as Miz and R-Truth) look like little kids wrestling a grown man, so they need to make The Rock look vulnerable to Cena and make it clear that there's an equal chance Cena can beat him at WM.


Sadly, people don't see it like this. Some people see it as WWE "disrespecting" The Rock, some think he went into this with no idea of how it was going to go and is being buried by the WWE. Maybe it's The Rock who wants it like this, maybe he wants to put Cena over? The crib notes on his arms were obviously a work, The Rock's a actor, he wouldn't need crib notes. Perhaps the storyline their going with is everything Cena is saying about Dwayne Johnson is true (in kayfabe) but The Rock doesn't want to expose it. 

I highly doubt there's personal hatred between the two. The Rock has never had any problem with putting people over, and solidify John Cena as "the man" I doubt is something The Rock is against, if anything it's what he signed up for. He's here to entertain people, but he's not a full time employee. The Rock is here to put over John Cena.


----------



## Daesim (Nov 23, 2010)

The Rock, obviously. Cena's an okay talker, the Rock is the greatest on the mic of all time. Whenever he does a face-to-face with anybody on a mic, he destroys them. Why do you think he stood still and let Cena talk then leave? That let Cena keep a lot a credibility. They're going full charge into Wrestlemania now, can't have Rocky making Cena look like too much of a clown or it'll destroy the build-up.


----------



## iMiZFiT (Apr 22, 2011)

So what cause Cena was unprofessional and said Rock uses notes, "Cena owned Rock"

How exactly? I mean whats the big deal he has a few reminders on his wrist. Does it make what he says any less true?

No, it doesn't. I'd like to see you guys go on live tv in front of millions of people, with no team mates or anything and have millions of peoples undivided attention on you for a full 15-20 minutes THEN deliver a brilliant promo with absolutely no prompts or fuck ups.

It's easy to criticise from your basement...


----------



## Raged (Feb 28, 2012)

Daesim said:


> The Rock, obviously. Cena's an okay talker, the Rock is the greatest on the mic of all time. Whenever he does a face-to-face with anybody on a mic, he destroys them. *Why do you think he stood still and let Cena talk then leave? * That let Cena keep a lot a credibility. They're going full charge into Wrestlemania now, can't have Rocky making Cena look like too much of a clown or it'll destroy the build-up.


Because he got owned by the promo on the wrists line? or because he had nothing to say in response? 

The Rock was exposed by Cena last night.

The Rock was extremely after that and kept repeating the same things over and over... 

Look how miserable Rock's promo got after that, he literally was shaken was nervous, i thought he was about to cry....


*The Rock*: Its like you john, Its like you to come out, run your mouth and then walk away before i slapped the lips off your face. 

I'll tell you what. You come out here, now you confuse the world "you like the rock, you like dwayne johnson, you hate dwayne johnson whatchuga..."

Let me tell you something john, you back there listening right now. You back there listening right now, let me tell you this. John, The rock, dwayne johnson... dwayne johnson, the rock that is the same man, the same man in here, is the exact same man out there *Crowd booing loudly* The exact same man, the exact same man, the exact same man john but the difference between me and you, you come out here, you run your mouth being tough, you aint tough i know it, you know it.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

iMiZFiT said:


> So what cause Cena was unprofessional and said Rock uses notes, "Cena owned Rock"
> 
> How exactly? I mean whats the big deal he has a few reminders on his wrist. Does it make what he says any less true?
> 
> ...


Yeah, but when the guy has been doing this for over a decade (in the ring and on the big screen) it's different.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Rock is probably a better wrestler than Cena to imo, when he did that tag match he still had it.


----------



## cmp25 (Apr 5, 2011)

Raged said:


> Because he got owned by the promo on the wrists line? or because he had nothing to say in response?
> 
> The Rock was exposed by Cena last night.


Or because it's a work and that's what he was supposed to do?


----------



## iMiZFiT (Apr 22, 2011)

itssoeasy23 said:


> Yeah, but when the guy has been doing this for over a decade (in the ring and on the big screen) it's different.


It's no different. I do some acting myself and learning the lines fo your full part takes a while.


----------



## Raged (Feb 28, 2012)

*22:35 - 23:12 The Rock Clearly nervous and getting booed. *














Cena's line didnt look like it was a work.


----------



## rahulcfc26 (Feb 28, 2012)

bboy said:


> cena "brang" it when he needed to. Has rock, dwayne or whatever his name is? No


it's obvious that you are biased. i'm sorry but any man who's seen the rock knows that he shits on cena everytime. cena did own rock yesterday but rock always actually made valid points. you know what? dwayne made valid points and cena as usual ignored those points. he always ignores the point because let's face it- he has nothing in response.

for instance the fact that cena has rock's phone number and he blatantly lied last week to bring the rock down. did he respond to that? no.


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

Calling someone out for "notes" is just as silly as calling someone out for "matches being pre-determined". Yes we all know wrestling is not real (except the it's still real to me -guy!), but it would lose all credibility if the performers acknowledge that. They're already walking a thin line with things like using the words heel and babyface in promos. What's Cena gonna do next week, call out The Rock and claim in a shocking revelation that his matches against Austin in Wrestlemania were pre-determined! No god no! This is just another very pathetic attempt to get Cena over and clearly they aren't afraid of going too far with it. I don't like it.


----------



## cmp25 (Apr 5, 2011)

Raged said:


> *22:35 - 23:12 The Rock Clearly nervous and getting booed. *


Hey buddy there's like one guy in crowd booing.


----------



## rahulcfc26 (Feb 28, 2012)

itssoeasy23 said:


> Yeah, but when the guy has been doing this for over a decade (in the ring and on the big screen) it's different.


over a decade? dude the point is that it really doesn't matter. first of all that's not factual, second of all the rock even with notes is more entertaining then cena. cena is never entertaining. he has one line of emotion- the horrendous im a military man and i will stick by my morals shtick. its absolutely horrendous. 

rise above hate? plz, the day he embraces hate, the day the world gets better.


----------



## AnotherDamnAlias (Feb 20, 2011)

Killswitch Stunner said:


> Then don't watch.





cmp25 said:


> People aren't praising him for just one line. His promos the last two weeks have actually been entertaining. I don't care about the last 6 years and how he acted, all I care is that he is entertaining right now.
> 
> And if you really think the WWE is 'fukin wack' as you put it, just stop watching and you won't be so pissed off.


:shaq thats the thing I dont watch, im just here for the rock

you gonna sit there and tell me this goofy stale person known as john cena is all of a sudden fresh and exciting because of one promo and then two lines?

even if the rock was to just stand thre smiling for 2 hours it would be better than the current wwe :lol


----------



## metr0man (Mar 17, 2011)

/facepalm

You guys do realize that the whole notes and Rock getting flustered thing IS a work, and part of the storyline, right?

I mean, it's amazing how, the week after Cena says he loves The Rock but hates Dwayne Johnson, that we get a full-on "Dwayne Johnson" promo where he doesn't go into character pretty much at all??? 

WHAT AN AMAZING COINCIDENCE!

It all happened EXACTLY LIKE CENA DESCRIBED THE WEEK before!

It's almost like........... it is scripted...

nah, couldn't be. 


They're creating a dynamic where Cena can (they hope) actually get over as the cool face amongst some of the crowd.


----------



## rahulcfc26 (Feb 28, 2012)

cmp25 said:


> Hey buddy there's like one guy in crowd booing.


i didnt really notice any booing either. rock even at his best had the odd person booing him. same with austin. there's always a minority who wont appreciate. 

where as with john cena because his character is so continuously shoved down people's throats. people have clearly devleoped a hate for it and rightfully so, no one wants to be told the bs that cena comes up with and the amount of blatant hypocricy in his lines.


----------



## TerraRayzing (Jun 13, 2011)

Raged said:


> Because he got owned by the promo on the wrists line? or because he had nothing to say in response?
> 
> The Rock was exposed by Cena last night.
> 
> ...



fpalm are you serious? there was only a single idiot who was booing the rock did what he had to and not bury cena like he has all the time 
#RISEABOVENUTS


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

You guys are really overblowing the notes line. The reason he didn't address it is because he doesn't care.

It's trivial. Cena's done similar things 3 times now and everytime Rock just blows it off. Cena will make a joke on Monday night about and Rock will just blow it off.

It's trivial. Meaningless. You really think needing notes makes your promos worse? Needing a writer makes your jokes worse? It's like the Rock said. It's about being entertaining which is something Cena's lacked for 7 years. Perhaps he should trade in his ego and actually learn new tricks to be a little more interesting.

Yes, he looked flustered at the end but that had more to do with trying to respond to the notion that if WWE shut down he wouldn't care and that he's a ego maniac. That's the subject he addressed too.


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

AnotherDamnAlias said:


> even if the rock was to just stand thre smiling for 2 hours it would be better than the current wwe :lol


Nah, I was enjoying Rock's promo for the first 10 minutes but after the twitter chants, I was glad Cena came out.


----------



## Raged (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## Raged (Feb 28, 2012)

metr0man said:


> You guys do realize that the whole notes and Rock getting flustered thing IS a work, and part of the storyline, right?


nah it wasnt. Cena went off script. The Rock was shaken after that and stumbled through his words.


----------



## cmp25 (Apr 5, 2011)

AnotherDamnAlias said:


> :shaq thats the thing I dont watch, im just here for the rock
> 
> you gonna sit there and tell me this goofy stale person known as john cena is all of a sudden fresh and exciting because of one promo and then two lines?
> 
> even if the rock was to just stand thre smiling for 2 hours it would be better than the current wwe :lol


Actually yes, Cena has been entertaining these last two weeks. Again if you read what I wrote I said 'last two weeks'. Not one promo or line. He has had a couple solid promos in a row. Hopefully he keeps it up. I'm by no means a Cena, never have been and don't plan on being. But if he is being entertaining than what is wrong with that? I watch to be entertained. I don't watch to find something to complain about. I want the faces to be entertaining, I want the heels to be entertaining. I'm not invested in any one guy.


----------



## chambillgame (Oct 20, 2008)

I think WWE is holding the Rock back while letting Cena loose.


----------



## TerraRayzing (Jun 13, 2011)

Raged said:


>


Thanks none of us knew that (Y)


----------



## cmp25 (Apr 5, 2011)

Raged said:


> nah it wasnt. Cena went off script. The Rock was shaken after that and stumbled through his words.


And you know what the script was I take it?


----------



## cmp25 (Apr 5, 2011)

chambillgame said:


> I think WWE is holding the Rock back while letting Cena loose.


Which is not a terrible idea. They are still four weeks left until WrestleMania. You can't use all your material right away.


----------



## AnotherDamnAlias (Feb 20, 2011)

cmp25 said:


> Actually yes, Cena has been entertaining these last two weeks. Again if you read what I wrote I said 'last two weeks'. Not one promo or line. He has had a couple solid promos in a row. Hopefully he keeps it up. I'm by no means a Cena, never have been and don't plan on being. But if he is being entertaining than what is wrong with that? I watch to be entertained. I don't watch to find something to complain about. I want the faces to be entertaining, I want the heels to be entertaining. I'm not invested in any one guy.


thats funny because the last time I was active on here was this exact time last year and people was saying the same thing when cena went all thuganomics again and acted like he was from the hood. Then what happened? after wrestlemania, cena went back to being a boring pile of stinking moose piss, itll happen again do not worry


----------



## rahulcfc26 (Feb 28, 2012)

Drama said:


> Exactly this.


+2


----------



## Joshi (Mar 15, 2011)

Personally I'm not interested anymore in anything they have to say, their match is 1 year late for my tastes.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

TBH I did think Rocky's promo dragged on a bit too much, he didn't really say anything we haven't heard before, and the Twitter Trend Bullshit was just getting more and more annoying everytime. That being said, he did have the crowd in the palm of his hands though, and did Cena own him? Fuck no. Rock cut what? A 20 minute promo? Like those little notes would have made the slightest bit of difference to begin with. I do think the whole thing could, and should have been a lot better though. Good thing is we've still got four more weeks, enough of the same old "I'm here, you're not" from Cena or the "I LOVE THE WWE" from The Rock and begin to create some more excitement for their match at Mania.


----------



## Jumpluff (Jan 25, 2010)

Mr.S said:


> I would say it again. This is a Del Rio level promo. Worst Rock level promo I have seen. Too much of repeatation. Balls,Fruity pebbles this that. Kung fao Bitch was stupid & him saying Cena should call him & stuff was pathetic. It was shit to be honest. Do you want a Phone Wrestling Match next???
> 
> Punk/Jericho raped this segment inside out. Hands down. First time in years I felt Extremely bored seeing a Rock promo. The crowd saved his ass to be honest. They ate out of his hands even cheering for all that stupidity. Had it been a Pro-Cena city where kids form 50% of the audience,Rock's promo would have seemed even shitter.
> 
> Step up Rock. You are or WERE one of the best mic workers in WWF history. Sad to see Cena own Rock like this.


Cena owned The Rock on the mic all last year as well, I don't understand the surprise.


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

I didnt like that cena called him out on his the notes written on the wrist... dickhead move. I dont know why rock doesnt just say what really is wrong with cena... about how because of him the product has been watered down and no sells people just to elevate himself (basically how he's a shit and unjust 'entertainer'), how he keeps his stupid grin despite what happened with ryder, call him out on real shit!

This was just same old, the first rock promo i didnt like, so tired of the twitter bullshit too.


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

Cena shouldn't have brought up the notes, and Rock shouldn't have used the word "Babyface" the way he did. Breaking the fourth wall is cool once in a while but Punk has done it a load of times already and superstars with Twitter are always doing it. The whole point is that the competition is supposed to be real. The crowd play along so why can't the Wrestlers?

On the bright side though, can we not be happy that WWE are actually building this WrestleMania, and this feud in particular, properly? This time last year I wasn't excited about WM 27 at all but this WrestleMania already feels like it should feel. Like the biggest night on the WWE calendar.


----------



## LongHessa (Dec 31, 2009)

JR said today in his blog that "Cena won the verbal nod" last night. I have to agree. Cena hit Rock harder and was more effective in 3 minutes as Rock was in 20. Cena wins, again.


----------



## ItDoesntMatterWhat (Nov 23, 2011)

First off, that was an entertaining read through all these pages and thanks to Ragged for staying home from school all day to keep posting the same comments.

I thought the promos were good and served their purpose to bring some heat and attention to their feud, since it is probably the headliner at Wrestlemania I think its deserving of the best storyline possible.

The thing I'm really liking the most though is its an angle never done before to my knowledge. Cena and Rock are breaking kayfabe or the 4th wall, to have a kayfabe feud as John Cena the man vs. Dwayne Johnson. To me its an ingenious storyline and seems beyond WWE's creative ability but if they can keep elevating the intensity of this feud over the next 4 weeks, it will without a doubt be the most anticipated match on the card.


----------



## dangreenday (Jul 23, 2007)

ROCK (1997-2002) > ANYONE IN WWE
CENA (2002-2012) > ROCK

Rock promo Sucked - Like Totally sucked


----------



## uniden (Jan 30, 2012)

In my opinion, until the very start of Wrestlemania, nobody is going to own nobody. WWE wants to leave in impression that both Rock and Cena have equal chance of winning.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Really getting into the angle now and I've never been a fan of either Cena or Rock, but the last two weeks Cena has really turned it up. Rock last night was god awful, something I don't think I've ever felt before. His constant trending bollocks and pathetic chants got so repetitive and dragged on & on, not to mention his pathetic non-excuse for taking what he said last year literally. I mean that was really bad.

Cena came out and blew it wide open, loved it. For the first time in a long, long time I found myself loving Cena. It felt real and you could see Rocky was rattled by it. Hopefully it can carry on from here.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

dangreenday said:


> ROCK (1997-2002) > ANYONE IN WWE
> CENA (2002-2012) > ROCK
> 
> Rock promo Sucked - Like Totally sucked


Bullcrap. Cena just had two good verbal exchanges in a sea of terrible ones and now he's better than the best promo maker?


Are you serious?


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

hogan as i remember was always coming on top in 2002 feud with the rock and rock won the match
i think rock agreed to put cena over during the road to mania so he can win the match


----------



## Daesim (Nov 23, 2010)

Raged said:


> *22:35 - 23:12 The Rock Clearly nervous and getting booed. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know about the Rock getting nervous. I did hear a few boos. To be honest they sounded like teenage kids. Cena marks. They also weren't as loud as the rocky chants. Not even close.


----------



## Daesim (Nov 23, 2010)

Traddy-X said:


> Cena owned The Rock on the mic all last year as well, I don't understand the surprise.


Did you watch the same shows I did? Dude, seriously. Crowd reaction alone is enough to tell who 'wins' and who 'loses.' Rocky gets a better reaction through a damn satellite transmission than Cena does in live television.


----------



## y2jay87 (Jan 23, 2012)

It was abit obvious where they were going with the whole writing notes on your arm gag as Rocky kept showing down the camera and it was a pointless angle.
It was an odd Promo, it was basically just Rocky playing to the crowd and the whole trending worldwide thing is annoying.
I don't think he went through is full repitoire of catchphrases either.

Obviously the WWE are not going to make Rocky make Cena look like a fool like he has done in his earlier promo's with Cena being the no.1 star and all. 

Lets be honest is Rocky was cutting a promo with Cena with no limits he would wipe the floor with him (or any superstar). He talks the talk like no other superstar and is great to watch. I hope they let him cut loose before Mania.

They need Cena to come out of this feud with credibility so they won' push Rocky to hard which is unfortunate for us fans as he entertains like no other.

Alhough i do think Rocky will win at Mania but it'll turn into a best out of 3 (summerslam & another) with Cena coming out on top in the end.

Would love to see Rocky feud with Punk!


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

again a reminder to all cena fanatics
winning the mic battle and looking better than rock on the road to mania means he is losing at mania
the rock won't agree on looking bad and losing the verbal battle and the match
despite his history of putting talents over he always won on the mic 
the guy isn't a saint after all he won't agree to look bad on the road to mania and losing the match too


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

They had me fooled last night, I'll admit it.

But after today and hearing what others have had to say I feel that thing was planned.

I refuse to believe Rock has no ammo against Cena. I'm not Rock and I could easily rip Cena a new asshole. Rock is not speaking like Cena has been, he hasnt been speaking from the heart. It's mostly been joking around. Rock has been holding back.

I feel this is done so that they can build Cena up to Rock's level in this feud. In the beginning people were on Rock's side and most knew Cena couldnt compare to him and KNEW on the mic Cena couldnt go toe to toe with him. Now all of the sudden Cena's getting the best of the Rock making him stumble and shit? No.

Like I've said Cena has one ammo against Rock "I'm here, you're not". He's playing the loyal company man while Rock has been given the role of the evil guy who left the company. WWE knew this feud was one sided going in and now with their match drawing near they have to start making Cena look good, hence these past two weeks.

Cena suddenly starts to get more edgy, calling Rock a scandalous bitch. Mentioning how he has writers and what not. Then Rock comes back the next night, does his usual jokes and Twitter shit (for far too long which was suspicious enough) and then Cena rolls out, calls Rock out on having notes written down (the week before he mentioned Rock having to write down his material) 

Suddenly Rock is stumbling over his words, talking around in circles? In my years of watching Rock I honestly have NEVER seen him stumble or nearly be at a loss for words against an opponent no matter who it was and if he started screwing up he would always catch himself.

There's no way this is due to ring or in this case "mic rust". Dude is an actor and a celeb, talking is what he does. No way does Rock all of the sudden have notes written on his wrist (one of the most obvious places) clear as day as the camera caught it multiple times. He didnt even try to hide it and neither did the cameras and in situations like that they always do.

Nah this has been a clever way to make Cena equal to Rock in the fans eyes and it's worked. Now Cena has gotten the best of him two weeks in a row. And you can see afterwards Rock was completely "pissed off" which means that all this insult, twitter nonsense has stopped.

For Rock fun time is over, now he's going to get serious. Five more episodes of Raw before Mania and shits going to get real intense, real fast. I expect Rock's promo next week to be great.


----------



## TheORKINMan (May 30, 2011)

I don't see how this has worked at all. Rock could be Hollywood Rock full blown heel insulting whatever city he is in and will still get cheered more then Cena.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

TheORKINMan said:


> I don't see how this has worked at all. Rock could be Hollywood Rock full blown heel insulting whatever city he is in and will still get cheered more then Cena.


Half the crowd started booing Rock after Cena left. Slowly the fans are moving to Cena's side which is what WWE wants.

And yeah Rock could easily have done that, I remember the Toronto promo. But last night he wasnt doing any of that, it was all twitter shit. These next few weeks though we'll probably see that side come out.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

iHoneyBea said:


> They had me fooled last night, I'll admit it.
> 
> But after today and hearing what others have had to say I feel that thing was planned.
> 
> ...


I was thinking the same thing, it was weird seeing Rock make extra long pauses, talk mostly fun and throw in a good Cena jab here and there. I don't agree with that approach as this is bringing the actual feud quality down by having Rock go down a few notches, but I can see why WWE are doing it. Basically, for years people have said that the AE is the biggest era in wrestling history, and for WWE to prove that this era is just as good, if not better they are putting Rock vs Cena together, a top face of AE vs THE top face of the current era. 

However, WWE have no confidence in John Cena actually outpromoing The Rock, or even looking equal to him. As a result, they are trying to add some points that are easy to take jabs at for Cena, adding notes he wasn't even looking at during the whole show for example, or Cena saying he doesn't care about anybody but himself at all. 

The goal of the WWE is obviously to make Cena a "loved" face instead of going for the easier route, turning him heel, but I think it will backfire. Cena has been doing his unimpressive babyface persona for a long while and it would be much easier to just turn him heel than trying to make Rock look worse than he is, just so that the fans can get the perception that Cena is actually the best guy there is. 

It's backwards as it gets in my opinion. As you said, Rock, someone who has media apperances all the time and is a full time hollywood top actor, never loses his cool and stumbles upon words, he's a professional way above that level. When he was a wrestler, there were far more offensive guys than Cena around and he pretty much owned them all, even the talented ones unless it felt out of place.


----------



## Jerichaholic4life (Jun 29, 2008)

I watched the promo and yes Rock overused the whole twitter crap but the message was still clear.

Rock comes out to entertain the millions, whilst John Cena comes out to a chorus of boo's. Why? Because John Cena is a spineless yes man who has never attempted to evolve his character but instead force the same bullshit down our throats for 7 years now. That's Rock's point but Cena ignores it and instead refers to his "Rise Above Hate" t-shirt. You're not rising above hate John, you're ignoring the fans. The same fans who's opinions you apparently value oh so much. 

The difference between Rock and Cena as poster boys for the WWE - Rock won over his critics and John Cena didn't and the reason for that is, is because Rock entertained then fans and gave them what they want, Cena didn't. As corny as it sounds, John Cena isn't the People's Champ, Rocky is. The guy has the fans in the palm of his hand every week and entertains every week whilst Cena churns out the same crap over and over again and receives a chorus of boos for it yet nothing is done about it. We're sick of it.

That's what frustrates me most out of Cena with his promos is that he's a guy who prides himself on living and breathing the WWE, but ironically the guy who loves the WWE never listens to the WWE fans and realise they're sick of the sight of him. Which is what Rock brought up. 

What did Cena bring up? The fact that Rock has promos written on his wrist, to me that's just disrespectful, he took a cheap shot and that's all he did. 

I'm not going to pick sides on who won whatever, although I am picking Team Bring It because whilst Rock's twitter rubbish is tedious, it's not as tedious as Cena's same bullshit routine for 7 years.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

It just shows how easily Cena could get over with more of his haters again. There were quite a few boos for the rock when he did his stumbly comeback at the end of the show. The phrase "Cena was awesome tonight!" is getting more frequent on this forum, looks like he's getting a bit more fire.


----------



## lesje (Mar 13, 2006)

Man, Cena walking away like a pussy was almost as hilarious as Rock's promo. What an idiot, he took a few jabs at The Rock and than quickly got his phony ass out of the ring. Kung Pow Bitch! lol


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: Rock/Cena promo discussion, reactions, rantings and ravings *NO MORE THREADS**



Hladeit said:


> Full Seg Single video -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He was breaking the fourth wall just like what every other superstar is doing nowadays.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

Jerichaholic4life said:


> What did Cena bring up? The fact that Rock has promos written on his wrist, to me that's just disrespectful, he took a cheap shot and that's all he did.


It was planned so that Cena could take an easy shot at him to make him look bad. 

And Loudness you're right. That's why I was confused last night when people mentioned Rock having something written down on his arm. I dont recall him looking down at it during any part of his promo so clearly it was just a way for Cena to get an easy jab.

Rock is "embarrassed" while Cena looks like he owned him and then he left the ring leaving him to self-destruct.



Abk92 said:


> He was breaking the fourth wall just like what every other superstar is doing nowadays.


Cena even did it too back during that contract signing with Punk.


----------



## Oh Lymping Hero! (Aug 23, 2010)

So many marks on here. "Cena won this promo!" There's no winning promos for god's sake, it's 2 guys trying to do entertaining TV and sell their match.

You actually think this stuff is real? Rock with notes on his arm in full view of cameras? If it's on TV, it's a work people. You think Rock and Cena hate each other for real? They would've had a quick meeting backstage with Vince or whoever, and mapped it all out.


WWE just need to be smart about how much they want to make Cena be the good guy over Rock, because at the big show in Miami Rock will be god.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Rock was legit pissed at Cena.


----------



## lesje (Mar 13, 2006)

Jerichaholic4life said:


> I watched the promo and yes Rock overused the whole twitter crap but the message was still clear.
> 
> Rock comes out to entertain the millions, whilst John Cena comes out to a chorus of boo's. Why? Because John Cena is a spineless yes man who has never attempted to evolve his character but instead force the same bullshit down our throats for 7 years now. That's Rock's point but Cena ignores it and instead refers to his "Rise Above Hate" t-shirt. You're not rising above hate John, you're ignoring the fans. The same fans who's opinions you apparently value oh so much.
> 
> ...


This sums it up real nice, thumbs up!


----------



## Kingofstuff (Mar 14, 2010)

Lol, it seems a lot of people have come to their senses since last night. I guess the posters that get over-zealous are more vocal than the posters with common sense. It kinda reminds me when a bunch of morons said Cena owned Rock with his rap last year, but after a *day* they went crawling back under the rock(no pun intended) they came from. The ideal that Cena has owned The Rock in any capacity is absurd. Thanks to Dwayne, Cena is more hated than he's ever been. He's gets more heat than any current heel, yet he's supposed to be the face of the company. His reputation has almost been completely destroyed, but because he broke kayfabe by pointing out Rock's wrist notes, I'm supposed to believe he's owned him. GTFO, lulz. It's the equivalent to saying a man who got his legs blown off in a war, owned his assaulter afterwards by spitting on his shoes. His face character has been damaged beyond repair and if he ever wants to end his legacy on a high note, he has no other choice but to turn heel.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

Bullydully said:


> Rock was legit pissed at Cena.


Rock is a good actor, had me fooled too.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

What's really working with this feud is that it really does feel like they hate each other. I don't know if its legit or not, but it comes across that they really don't like each other and that will make the match more interesting.


----------



## muttgeiger (Feb 16, 2004)

Nige™ said:


> Really getting into the angle now and I've never been a fan of either Cena or Rock, but the last two weeks Cena has really turned it up. Rock last night was god awful, something I don't think I've ever felt before. His constant trending bollocks and pathetic chants got so repetitive and dragged on & on,* not to mention his pathetic non-excuse for taking what he said last year literally*. I mean that was really bad.
> 
> Cena came out and blew it wide open, loved it. For the first time in a long, long time I found myself loving Cena. It felt real and you could see Rocky was rattled by it. Hopefully it can carry on from here.


Huh? he didn't need an excuse.. I get Cena's gimmick, it makes for a good angle, but as a real person you have to be an idiot to have taken that literally. Hence the reason most fans aren't booing the rock because of it - and as a general rule, the 'wwe universe' aren't the sharpest bunch to begin with, but to the fans' credit, most of them understood the first time.


----------



## Maximum007 (Jan 29, 2010)

iHoneyBea said:


> They had me fooled last night, I'll admit it.
> 
> But after today and hearing what others have had to say I feel that thing was planned.
> 
> ...


100% agree.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

For the ones saying the Rock look legit pissed. I think he is just that good of an actor, by far the best the wwe has to offer. I also think the notes on his arm was part of the script because like others mentioned it was so obviously seen to the camera's.


----------



## DoubleO_88 (Oct 10, 2011)

Kingofstuff said:


> Lol, it seems a lot of people have come to their senses since last night. I guess the posters that get over-zealous are more vocal than the posters with common sense. It kinda reminds me when a bunch of morons said Cena owned Rock with his rap last year, but after a *day* they went crawling back under the rock(no pun intended) they came from. The ideal that Cena has owned The Rock in any capacity is absurd. Thanks to Dwayne, Cena is more hated than he's ever been. He's gets more heat than any current heel, yet he's supposed to be the face of the company. His reputation has almost been completely destroyed, but because he broke kayfabe by pointing out Rock's wrist notes, I'm supposed to believe he's owned him. GTFO, lulz. It's the equivalent to saying a man who got his legs blown off in a war, owned his assaulter afterwards by spitting on his shoes. His face character has been damaged beyond repair and if he ever wants to end his legacy on a high note, he has no other choice but to turn heel.


^Pretty much this and what IHoneyBea has been saying too. 

Regardless of who owned who and who's dick people are sucking. 

Anyone notice how intense and massive this feud is compared to other feuds in the WWE SINCE the attitude days?
I was on the edge of my seat during the whole thing and being quite honest I've never seen Cena so intense in a long time, I'm loving every bit of this. 
"Scandalous Bitch" "Whatever The Rock is caling his penis these days" is a massive upgrade from "JBL is poopy". And who do we have to thank for this small but good upgrade in Cena's character? None other than The Rock! 

This feud is doing all kinda good for the WWE, the only thing I don't like is how they are trying to lower Rock to Cena's level rather than raise Cena to The Rocks game but hopfully Rock wins at Mania but I'd rather Cena won to a chorus of booes and turned heel in the long run.


----------



## Raged (Feb 28, 2012)

iHoneyBea said:


> They had me fooled last night, I'll admit it.
> 
> But after today and hearing what others have had to say I feel that thing was planned.
> 
> I refuse to believe Rock has no ammo against Cena. I'm not Rock and I could easily rip Cena a new asshole. Rock is not speaking like Cena has been, he hasnt been speaking from the heart. It's mostly been joking around. Rock has been holding back.


The Rock had ammo, all of which he used up in his facebook promo. He is left with nothing. Besides not showing up every week and making excuses, after you have been exposed, doesnt help either.

"Promo written on the Wrist" wasnt scripted or planned. Its just rock fans trying to cover up for him.



> I feel this is done so that they can build Cena up to Rock's level in this feud. In the beginning people were on Rock's side and most knew Cena couldnt compare to him and KNEW on the mic Cena couldnt go toe to toe with him. Now all of the sudden Cena's getting the best of the Rock making him stumble and shit? No.


RAW go home show for WM27 chicago, Cena said almost the exact same thing he said last night but did it in a way that rock got exposed.

Point is, Cena has done it before. Cena was already an equal to the casual fans. Infact he proved that the day he responded to the rock's return promo in Rap. Remember last year when people were all so excited saying "WOW Cena bought it!". 



> Like I've said Cena has one ammo against Rock "I'm here, you're not". He's playing the loyal company man while Rock has been given the role of the evil guy who left the company. WWE knew this feud was one sided going in and now with their match drawing near they have to start making Cena look good, hence these past two weeks.


How was it one-sided? It was on cena's side the whole year if anything (except for survivor series).



> Cena suddenly starts to get more edgy, calling Rock a scandalous bitch. Mentioning how he has writers and what not. Then Rock comes back the next night, does his usual jokes and Twitter shit (for far too long which was suspicious enough) and then Cena rolls out, calls Rock out on having notes written down (the week before he mentioned Rock having to write down his material)


Because most of it was straight up shoot, The Rock has/had written promos for him the whole year. Cena was stating the truth. How is this a work? 




> Suddenly Rock is stumbling over his words, talking around in circles? In my years of watching Rock I honestly have NEVER seen him stumble or nearly be at a loss for words against an opponent no matter who it was and if he started screwing up he would always catch himself.


Here's the thing though, this is not the first time. 

The Rock from 1998-2000 was a cool, calm, collected and an absolutely amazing mic worker but from 2001 - until the day he left, he became hyper active or some shit on the mic. If you observe his promos you can clearly see the difference, a lot of times he talks so fast that he is gasping for breath. 

Watch this -







*6:23*









> There's no way this is due to ring or in this case "mic rust". Dude is an actor and a celeb, talking is what he does. No way does Rock all of the sudden have notes written on his wrist (one of the most obvious places) clear as day as the camera caught it multiple times. He didnt even try to hide it and neither did the cameras and in situations like that they always do.


You obviously dont know a lot about how actors work, do you? 



> Nah this has been a clever way to make Cena equal to Rock in the fans eyes and it's worked. Now Cena has gotten the best of him two weeks in a row. And you can see afterwards Rock was completely "pissed off" which means that all this insult, twitter nonsense has stopped.


Umm he was nervous and stumbled through his lines and kept repeating them over and over. That wasnt "pissed off". 




> For Rock fun time is over, now he's going to get serious. Five more episodes of Raw before Mania and shits going to get real intense, real fast. I expect Rock's promo next week to be great.


Hopefully.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Bullydully said:


> Rock was legit pissed at Cena.


You think he looks pissed in that? The guy used to look MUCH, MUCH angrier in 2000 and he was the one acting like the fucking bully...this stuff is hilarious. It's like no one here has ever seen the Rock or some shit...these comments are crazy. The Rock has ALWAYS cussed on the mic or not...called Shane a Silver Spoon Motherfucker on television once.




> Umm he was nervous and stumbled through his lines and kept repeating them over and over. That wasnt "pissed off".


He wasn't nervous....every one saw the promo after Raw by now. That's not a nervous guy at all...that's a guy who bury someone any day of the week.


----------



## Straight Pride (Jan 11, 2012)

Cena looks waaaaaaaaay to smug.

He should realize that he has NOTHING over The Rock

on the other hand The Rock nails Cena every time (Cena doesn't even respond to the comments much. whereas Roch addresses each and every one)


----------



## Raged (Feb 28, 2012)

Kingofstuff said:


> Lol, it seems a lot of people have come to their senses since last night. I guess the posters that get over-zealous are more vocal than the posters with common sense. It kinda reminds me when a bunch of morons said Cena owned Rock with his rap last year, but after a *day* they went crawling back under the rock(no pun intended) they came from. The ideal that Cena has owned The Rock in any capacity is absurd. Thanks to Dwayne, Cena is more hated than he's ever been. He's gets more heat than any current heel, yet he's supposed to be the face of the company. His reputation has almost been completely destroyed, but because he broke kayfabe by pointing out Rock's wrist notes, I'm supposed to believe he's owned him. GTFO, lulz. It's the equivalent to saying a man who got his legs blown off in a war, owned his assaulter afterwards by spitting on his shoes. His face character has been damaged beyond repair and if he ever wants to end his legacy on a high note, he has no other choice but to turn heel.



unk2 Cena was booed a lot even before the rock returned in 2011. 

Cena owned him in 2011 - 







he does it again in 2012 -


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I don't see why people honestly thought that whole thing wasn't planned with Rock's wrist. I mean why would Vince go behind Rock's back like that and get him mad for no reason? I'm sure Rock knows it wouldn't be good for business if the whole build-up was one-sided in favor of Rock, and after he owned Cena all of last year, now it's Cena's turn to own The Rock. That's what Cena did last night, and that's what he did last week. 

The fact that some people can't accept that just shows how hypersensitive and/or ignorant they are. It's true that WWE, Vince, Cena, and Rock all planned for Cena to own Rock, but at the end of the day if we kept saying stuff like "Well WWE creative planned for HHH to own Punk on Raw" or "It was Vince's idea to have Rock own Cena on Facebook", it would get very old very fast. If people want to say Rock owned Cena with the Facebook video, that's fine. Hell, I agree with it and was one of those saying he did. But when it's the other way around, people all of a sudden act like when Rock did it it was real, and when Cena does it it's scripted. (By the way, if you're one of those that never said "Rock owned Cena" or shit like that, then this all doesn't apply to you).

Honestly Rock could smack a kid wearing a Cena shirt in the front row, and those same die-hard Rock marks would praise it as the greatest thing ever.

As far as whether Rock's promo last night was great or not, to each his own. To me it was the worst Rock promo I can remember. It was boring, terribly delivered, time-wasting, and by the end pointless segment by Rock. If the idea was to make Rock look bad, then it worked in my opinion. That being said if people want to call it a great promo, then fine. Maybe people's expectations have really been lowered that much.


----------



## Raged (Feb 28, 2012)

AthenaMark said:


> He wasn't nervous....every one saw the promo after Raw by now. That's not a nervous guy at all...that's a guy who bury someone any day of the week.


I posted this earlier proving it - 

Once cena owned him with that line and left, look how bad & repetitive Rock's promo went after that - 

*The Rock*: Its like you john, Its like you to come out, run your mouth and then walk away before i slapped the lips off your face. 

I'll tell you what. You come out here, now you confuse the world "you like the rock, you like dwayne johnson, you hate dwayne johnson whatchuga..."

Let me tell you something john, you back there listening right now. You back there listening right now, let me tell you this. John, The rock, dwayne johnson... dwayne johnson, the rock that is the same man, the same man in here, is the exact same man out there *Crowd booing loudly* The exact same man, the exact same man, the exact same man john but the difference between me and you, you come out here, you run your mouth being tough, you aint tough i know it, you know it.



From *21:30* Watch it yourself -


----------



## Straight Pride (Jan 11, 2012)

Raged said:


> The Rock had ammo, all of which he used up in his facebook promo. He is left with nothing. Besides not showing up every week and making excuses, after you have been exposed, doesnt help either.


The Rock has actually *evolved* his promos and the storyline (Fewer jokes, more "serious" stuff)


Whereas Cena is still taking those cheap shots and grinning like an idiot, same as last year.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Are they actually booing The Rock or what? I'm not sure what the crowd were booing, whether they were just fuming from Cena's little promo idk. Because if they were booing The Rock, thats a fickle crowd that turns quickly.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

I'll admit I WAS one of the "LAWLS CENA OWNED THE ROCK" guys, but after re-watching it, it was very evident that he was suppose to. Especially when they let Cena go on and on WITHOUT The Rock interrupting him once. I do think the 'notes' line was legit, but it wouldn't surprise me if it was planned.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Just rewatched The Rock's promo. I noticed that the third person references were toned down BIG TIME, and that his twitter and chant talk was dragged out for far longer than I originally remembered. But despite all of that, he brought up valid points that destroyed anything Cena has had to say.

*That Cena's continuously getting booed despite being a "babyface" because the people are TIRED of him being shoved down their throats for years. It's not because they are the evil, bad guys that hate Cena's "hard work and charity contributions", the way WWE likes to make it look.

*That he changed his jean shorts to camouflage. Is it a coincidence that after months of being called a fruity pebble and becoming a laughing stock among fans for his bright color t-shirts that Cena would switch the red t-shirt and jean short for a black "red, white and blue" shirt bringing up the "hate" and the obvious military suck-up camouflage shorts... just weeks before The Rock would return to team up with him at Survivor Series?

*And that The Rock and the people he came up with fought for themselves because they are men that can carry themselves unlike the joke of a roster today that expect everything handed over to them just because they show up for work everyday.

I just hope that The Rock can once and for all expose him for being a phony that tries to pander to the crowd and shove his "hard work" down everyone's throat just to get some sympathy cheers, none of which he deserves because the only thing he should get is ECW One Night Stand-level reactions until he turns heel.

As for Cena's "great comeback", all he did was just bring up an obviously set-up move just to make him look good. "You write notes on your wrist to remember your script." Lol. Isn't that the same thing he said last year during his second rap? "He was reading off a teleprompter."
For some reason, people disliked him even more there whereas now Vince's old ass is suddenly working them like fools into buying Cena's bullshit stale shtick.

The only way Cena can get my support (as well as many other fans) is if he turns heel. Ain't no way around it, John. He can use "bitch" and "ass" every week but it doesn't matter. He can get as "edgy" as he can be but as a face who panders to the crowds and who's fanbase is made up of - to combine The Rock and Batista's jokes - virgin males, fat girls and babies, it's hard to buy any of it. Be a bad guy for once and stop ignoring the fans. "I do it every night for the WWE Universe and I love you for the energy you give." Yeah, right. What's "Rise Above Hate" about? That's right, nothing more than just a joke of a phrase to somehow make his detractors... guilt trip. Like that'll ever happen... even if he was put up against a real life dictator in a match-up, I would boo him. Thankfully, most fans aren't that naive to drink WWE's kool-aid as we saw how The Rock still had the crowd at the palm of his hands while Cena still got booed.


----------



## mpredrox (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm one of the biggest Rock marks there is. He's been my idol since I was a little girl and even I can admit that he was really off last night. "The Rock, Dwayne Johnson, Dwayne Johnson, the Rock, Dwayne Johnson..." I was like dude stop repeating yourself! Most of the promo consisted of annoying pandering, getting the crowd to chant something and trending things on twitter. Oh well everyone can have an off night

Also I think the notes on his wrist was planned. I would hope he's smart enough not to wave his arm around and make it so obvious if it wasn't


----------



## Raged (Feb 28, 2012)

Straight Pride said:


> The Rock has actually *evolved* his promos and the storyline (Fewer jokes, more "serious" stuff)
> 
> 
> Whereas Cena is still taking those cheap shots and grinning like an idiot, same as last year.


lolwat? How many times did the rock call cena Bitch? Then lady parts, fruity pebbles, missing balls etc etc.... Cheap shots right dere!!


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

Raged said:


> The Rock had ammo, all of which he used up in his facebook promo. He is left with nothing. Besides not showing up every week and making excuses, after you have been exposed, doesnt help either.
> 
> "Promo written on the Wrist" wasnt scripted or planned. Its just rock fans trying to cover up for him.
> 
> ...


Rock has ammo, Rock always has ammo. It's Cena who doesnt, his whole promo after he interrupted Rock would've been empty without the whole "notes written" line. Cena's whole argument is Rock's never here, so when Rock finally does show up what does Cena really have to say?

And it was scripted, watching it back the next day it was obvious. Cena has to get the best of Rock in this feud, it's the same way with Hogan/Rock, you have to put up the new star which in this case is Cena. If Rock had his way with John the whole year this feud would be pointless because Rock would have buried Cena, you have to make them equal.

I do know a bit about how actors work and I know a lot of time they have to memorize lines so for Rock to suddenly have to write shit down is very suspicious. And how exactly do you know Rock has promos written for him? Is that just an assumption?

Rock has been in this business for years, which means he knows WWE and he knows how they work. He knew when those cameras were on him, he knew when to extend his arm to show off the notes, he knew when to curse because the camera was ON HIM when he did it, he could see himself on the titantron when he called Cena a bitch.

The Rock is not stupid, he knows this business. He's been in countless feuds and he knows what he's doing out there and he did some great acting last night. I give him kudos cause he got me.

The bit was scripted, end of. This whole thing is to make Cena look good by making Rock look bad, without that note thing Cena wouldnt have had nothing to say except "I'm gonna beat you at Mania" and then left the ring. He needed to go in that ring with something up his sleeve, that was it.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Rock wasn't upset after Cena's words. Especially as soon as the show ended he was all smiles and fun in his post RAW promo. They are doing a good job with this work/angle. The fumbling, Rock not being up to par and all that, its working great.


----------



## Straight Pride (Jan 11, 2012)

mpredrox said:


> I'm one of the biggest Rock marks there is. He's been my idol *since I was a little girl* and even I can admit that he was really off last night. "The Rock, Dwayne Johnson, Dwayne Johnson, the Rock, Dwayne Johnson..." I was like dude stop repeating yourself! Most of the promo consisted of annoying pandering, getting the crowd to chant something and trending things on twitter. Oh well everyone can have an off night
> 
> Also I think the notes on his wrist was planned. I would hope he's smart enough not to wave his arm around and make it so obvious if it wasn't


You know the rules TITS OR GTFO

nah, I forgot it was a wrestling forum for a minute there


----------



## JerseyScottie (May 18, 2008)




----------



## Straight Pride (Jan 11, 2012)

Raged said:


> lolwat? How many times did the rock call cena Bitch? Then lady parts, fruity pebbles, missing balls etc etc.... Cheap shots right dere!!


lolwat? Rock's promos consist of MORE than that. Cena's do not.


----------



## Cheap Shot (Nov 1, 2008)

Are we really supposed to believe The Rock wouldn't give a damn if the WWE ended tomorrow? Really Cena? 

Cena's been saying the same old shit about the Rock for months now, outside the whole "herp derp I'm here 24/7 and you're not" - what else can Cena say? Are we really supposed to believe that one of the most nicest guys backstage - according to several wrestlers - who never got involved with BS wrestling politics despite being held down by them several times, is now egotistical and selfish? 

Cena is quite frankly talking our of his arse, the only legitimate point he had was the writing on Rock's arm, but even that hasn't been proved yet, and it'd make no sense why he'd get caught out now when he's never been caught out before despite his countless promos.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Rock's promo was pretty mediocre by Rock's standards. The crowd was reacting more to who he is than what he was performing. I don't know who was kissing ass more, the Rock or the crowd.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

iHoneyBea said:


> I do know a bit about how actors work and I know a lot of time they have to memorize lines so for Rock to suddenly have to write shit down is very suspicious. And how exactly do you know Rock has promos written for him? Is that just an assumption?


I've actually done a bit of acting in the past year, from workshops in film/tv and theater, to doing some short films. While in theater memorizing lines is necessary, with film it isn't. Because there are so many takes, and breaks in between each of those takes, memorizing every line isn't necessary and you can usually take a look at them in between breaks. So because Rock is going from doing film acting to what's more of a theater form of acting in the WWE, it's not that far-fetched that he'd need notes written on his wrist.

However, I don't believe Rock needed them at all, and that it was indeed all planned to give Cena some ammo to own Rock with. Plus last year I don't recall seeing notes on Rock's wrists in any of his live promos, and last night you could see the writing a bunch of times. It screams "PLANNED" indeed.


----------



## Raged (Feb 28, 2012)

Why did it take 7 long years to make an appearance on raw? why wasnt rocky present during the RAW 15 yr anniversary show? 


Anyone can do a satellite promo. Stone cold or undertaker but they all returned. Cena was right to a degree, rock was self-centered and wouldnt give a shit if the company went down.


----------



## Straight Pride (Jan 11, 2012)

Raged said:


> Why did it take 7 long years to make an appearance on raw? why wasnt rocky present during the RAW 15 yr anniversary show?
> 
> 
> Anyone can do a satellite promo. Stone cold or undertaker but they all returned. Cena was right to a degree, rock was self-centered and wouldnt give a shit if the company went down.


Cena, is that you?


----------



## Van_B (Feb 27, 2011)

Actually, the "stumbling" part sounded, to me, like he was gaining momentum to finish up the promo. Like he was setting himself up to start talking a bit faster.
Then again that promo did what it was supposed to, i think at least, and thats entertain. It enternained me.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

The camo/balls line was pretty damn good.

Cena coming out and seemed pretty excited. I don't understand what Cena's trying to do with the beginning of his promo. Okay, he's getting up to speed now. Cena did well to make it seem like a shoot type of promo. 

Here's what WWE is trying to achieve with this feud. Cena gets bashed for sucking up to the crowd for "face" status. Easy way to change that? Make him seem like the bad-ass and have the Rock kiss up to the fans the entire promo. :Vince


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

Obis said:


> I've actually done a bit of acting in the past year, from workshops in film/tv and theater, to doing some short films. While in theater memorizing lines is necessary, with film it isn't. Because there are so many takes, and breaks in between each of those takes, memorizing every line isn't necessary and you can usually take a look at them in between breaks. So because Rock is going from doing film acting to what's more of a theater form of acting in the WWE, it's not that far-fetched that he'd need notes written on his wrist.
> 
> However, I don't believe Rock needed them at all, and that it was indeed all planned to give Cena some ammo to own Rock with. Plus last year I don't recall seeing notes on Rock's wrists in any of his live promos, and last night you could see the writing a bunch of times. It screams "PLANNED" indeed.


In theater I know it's very important because there's no breaks and you have to run everything straight through, kinda like with giving a promo. That's part of the reason I dont think he'd need notes, when you're giving a promo you have to have it in your head what you're going to say. Memorization probably wasnt the best word to use, but you have to have an idea.


----------



## Nick Logan (Mar 6, 2011)

Is it just me or is raged repeating the same bawww crap over and over again like Cena?

It's pretty obvious The Rock is better than Cena at everything. Movies, wrestling, acting, mic skills etc etc. People who are claiming Cena owned The Rock are either the type of people that like to cheer for the underdog which Cena clearly is here, or are just trying to sound smart because Cena didn't used any entertaining "corny insults" and recycled the same shit he has been saying for a year now: "You never here BAWWWWW, I AM ALWAYS HERE BAWWW, LOVE ME, LOVE ME". lol

raged, just chill, relax, and accept that The Rock owned Cena when he said that The Rock fights for the people while Cena fights for the entire locker room(basically burying them in the process because they all need Cena LMAO)

Man I don't know if Cena is either a klutz, or just burying the entire roster making them look like pussies because Cena is fighting for them. Ha ha


----------



## Schutzy86 (Feb 22, 2011)

My problem with all of this is the fact that this feud isn't John Cena vs The Rock. It's John Cena vs Dwayne Johnson. I don't know if that is a good or bad thing but it changes the dynamic of the feud and the promos. The Rock was this larger than life character who just oozed charisma. The Rock looked natural with the Sunglasses and sideburns while the belt rested on the shoulder of his "expensive" shirt. The Rock pandered to the crowd but would never act how Dwayne Johnson is treating this fued.

Honestly I think the problem is Dwayne Johnson is too much of a babyface. Sure he has insulted Cena but he's missing the arrogance that made him a star during the Attitude era. He's too nice in my opinion and I think the only reason he has the crowd on his side at this point is simply because he's a legend in the business. I mean can you imagine The Rock bringing this kind of promo against Austin back in the day? Personally I think it's a shame that Dwayne Johnson doesn't seem to have The Rock in him anymore. I miss The Rock being on Raw week to week but that doesn't mean I want Dwayne Johnson week to week. Dwayne Johnson is great for one shots and events where he can talk about his past and bring exposure to the WWE but Dwayne Johnson isn't half the promo man The Rock character was.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Rock was startled at the end, it was obvious. He said 'Rock, Dwayne Johnson' like 3 times in ten seconds and was almost stuttering, then ended it before it got out of hand.


----------



## Nick Logan (Mar 6, 2011)

No one is perfect in their best field, that includes The Rock. Even if people want to deny it, Y2J owned him on his debut, as so did ABA Undertaker once in 2000. But last night aside from the rattled Rock (brilliant acting by the way) he completely owned Cena, when he made Cena look like a jerk for saying he fights for the locker room making them all look like pussies.


----------



## Straight Pride (Jan 11, 2012)

Nick Logan said:


> No one is perfect in their best field, that includes The Rock. Even if people want to deny it, *Y2J owned him on his debut*, as so did ABA Undertaker once in 2000. But last night aside from the rattled Rock (brilliant acting by the way) he completely owned Cena, when he made Cena look like a jerk for saying he fights for the locker room making them all look like pussies.


The crowd disagreed.

And iirc Jericho didn't even address The Rock, so how could he "own" him? (He was talking about the product being stale, right?)


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

The Rock fell off like Owen Hart. He needs to stop with this OMGGGG I'M TRENDING bullshit and drop those ETHER bombs!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Camille Léone said:


> The Rock fell off like Owen Hart.


----------



## Nick Logan (Mar 6, 2011)

Straight Pride said:


> The crowd disagreed.
> 
> And iirc Jericho didn't even address The Rock, so how could he "own" him? (He was talking about the product being stale, right?)


Use logic, son. Y2J owned him as his trash talking was more diverse, complex and more entertaining than The Rock was.


----------



## Straight Pride (Jan 11, 2012)

Schutzy86 said:


> My problem with all of this is the fact that this feud isn't John Cena vs The Rock. It's John Cena vs Dwayne Johnson. I don't know if that is a good or bad thing but it changes the dynamic of the feud and the promos. The Rock was this larger than life character who just oozed charisma. The Rock looked natural with the Sunglasses and sideburns while the belt rested on the shoulder of his "expensive" shirt. The Rock pandered to the crowd but would never act how Dwayne Johnson is treating this fued.
> 
> Honestly I think the problem is Dwayne Johnson is too much of a babyface. Sure he has insulted Cena but he's missing the arrogance that made him a star during the Attitude era. He's too nice in my opinion and I think the only reason he has the crowd on his side at this point is simply because he's a legend in the business. I mean can you imagine The Rock bringing this kind of promo against Austin back in the day? Personally I think it's a shame that Dwayne Johnson doesn't seem to have The Rock in him anymore. I miss The Rock being on Raw week to week but that doesn't mean I want Dwayne Johnson week to week. Dwayne Johnson is great for one shots and events where he can talk about his past and bring exposure to the WWE but Dwayne Johnson isn't half the promo man The Rock character was.


I was thinking this too.

Now the crowd says "Thank you", Rock says "No, Thank YOU" and that smile...



Nick Logan said:


> Use logic, son. Y2J owned him as his trash talking was more diverse, complex and more entertaining than The Rock was.


What's your name?

Chris Jer-

I DOESN'T MATTER WHAT YOU NAME IS!

Crowd goes batshit


----------



## jj87uk (Apr 8, 2011)

Camille Léone said:


> The Rock fell off like Owen Hart. He needs to stop with this OMGGGG I'M TRENDING bullshit and drop those ETHER bombs!


Has anyone pointed out that Rock went in to full-on Rock mode at the end? Hinting that he's gonna 'bring it' next time much more like he used to. Believe its one of the first time he's used Great One and the 'kick your candy-ass all over..'. I suppose a more optimistic stance than some.



Nick Logan said:


> Use logic, son. Y2J owned him as his trash talking was more diverse, complex and more entertaining than The Rock was.


Ummm, did you even watch it? Jericho got his ass handed to him by Rock on his debut. Go watch the youtube video, hell even read Jericho's book where he talks about how he got owned.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Camille Léone said:


> The Rock fell off like Owen Hart.


Expected post from someone with a woman beater in their avatar.


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

Killswitch Stunner said:


> Expected post from someone with a woman beater in their avatar.


My avatar is irrelevant to the discussion. I agree with the people that say the whole notes on his hand thing was a work. He seemed nervous last night though. Very similar to how Taker was nervous a few weeks back.

Yes I noticed he went back into The Rock mode towards the end. I don't like when he refers to himself in the first person. It sounds weird.


----------



## Nick Logan (Mar 6, 2011)

What's your name?

Chris Jer-

I DOESN'T MATTER WHAT YOU NAME IS!

Crowd goes batshit[/QUOTE]


The reaction of the crowd didn't matter in this particular promo. Y2J owned The Rock.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Crowd was cheering cause he's The Rock. Not cause he said anything relevant. I'm pretty sure "Kung Pow Bitch" isn't talking about Cena's personal fear of Kung Pow or something. It's a name. Like Lady Parts and Fruity Pebbles.

Rocky is a twitter-trending monster. How the hell does that hurt anything about Cena. To prove he's hated? We've known that for 4 years. Rocky's been stating the obvious and fans are gobbling it up like it's never been said before.

The Rock has been dead for 7 years. That gimmick doesn't work anymore. He's not going to suddenly go into his multitude of catchphrases because it makes no relevance in this era. He's not playing the egotistical, narcissistic Brahma Bull, he's that friendly guy who makes jokes in Conan O'Brien or whatever late night variety show he's up in. He's Dwayne Johnson.

And Dwayne Johnson, whether he wants to admit it or not, is NOT The Rock. Well, at least he's certainly not the AE Rock. He's Hollywood Dwayne. So like I said before, don't expect those kinds of promos to come up, cause they don't mean jack shit.

So yeah, it's pretty damn okay to say Cena respects the Rock, but he sure as hell does not respect Dwayne Johnson.

Regardless, the two are still spewing the same crap they said last year. Only this time a bunch of Cena and Rocky marks have appeared and waged a Holy War on each other in the span of a year. Yay.


----------



## FlyingElbow (Nov 24, 2011)

Nick Logan said:


> But last night aside from the rattled Rock (*brilliant acting by the way*) he completely owned Cena


That's what a lot of people are missing. So many are saying how Cena clearly "owned" Rock without acknowledging the amazing sell job Rock did (via his acting) to seem caught off guard. It was incredible. The fact that so many people think it was legit proves that. Honestly though, I don't care who owned who. It's a silly notion. It's a collaborative effort between two pros whose end game was clearly designed to get Cena over, while at the same time start down a path towards the return of "Classic Rock" (or at the very least plant that seed in the audience's mind). These people that think Vince McMahon is taking the biggest match of the year and telling the two guys in it, "hey, just go out there and say whatever you want. I don't even care," just crack me up though. How they get from points A to B is most likely up to them, but you can't tell me there wasn't a specific storyline purpose behind the promo yesterday (and that was accomplished).


----------



## Nick Logan (Mar 6, 2011)

Let's not forget, heel Rock is far superior on the mic than face Rock. Cena is lucky he isn't going against a heel Brahma Bull. 1998 or 2003 Rock for example.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

FlyingElbow said:


> That's what a lot of people are missing. So many are saying how Cena clearly "owned" Rock without acknowledging the amazing sell job Rock did (via his acting) to seem caught off guard. It was incredible. The fact that so many people think it was legit proves that. Honestly though, I don't care who owned who. It's a silly notion. It's a collaborative effort between two pros whose end game was clearly designed to get Cena over, while at the same time start down a path towards the return of "Classic Rock" (or at the very least plant that seed in the audience's mind). These people that think Vince McMahon is taking the biggest match of the year and telling the two guys in it, "hey, just go out there and say whatever you want. I don't even care," just crack me up though. How they get from points A to B is most likely up to them, but you can't tell me there wasn't a specific storyline purpose behind the promo yesterday (and that was accomplished).


We're not missing it. But honestly, after Cena does a biting insult, I'm supposed to be amazed at how well Rocky acted?

No. I'm supposed to be hype that Cena laid it in on Rock. That's how insults work.

No one gave a crap how Cena acted well (aka like a guy who bent over) at Survivor Series. No one did. Cause that's not what people are looking at. Rocky rightfully was given the attention when he made Cena look like a bitch, the same way Cena was rightfully given attention for making Dwayne look like he had to remember bullet points.

In terms of the feud, Rock laid the seeds at Survivor Series. He made Cena look like a pussy. Cena grew some balls and embarrassed Rock in a *promo*. Bar, Rock hasn't been that good of a promo guy since he returned, but it's still his best asset.

It's gotta mean something. But people overlook that.


----------



## FlyingElbow (Nov 24, 2011)

Honestly, it doesn't even matter who _could_ win in a "real" war of the words. Maybe Rock, maybe Cena, who knows? That's never going to happen though. I fully expect Cena to get the better of Rock next week, as they try to create a sustained push to build up Cena as Rock's legit equal. That's where the money is. It's pointless to make Cena look inferior, especially if he's ultimately going over at Mania. They want a 50/50 split (which they're never going to get, but I digress), but they can certainly do better than this 95/5 they're getting now. You don't have to turn Rock heel to get that, but you do need to make Cena look _better_ than he has, and they're doing that.


----------



## FlyingElbow (Nov 24, 2011)

Natsuke said:


> We're not missing it. But honestly, after Cena does a biting insult, I'm supposed to be amazed at how well Rocky acted?
> 
> No. I'm supposed to be hype that Cena laid it in on Rock. That's how insults work.


I totally agree, we're on the same page. My point was that the segment (and Rock's acting in it) was designed to elicit that reaction about Cena, and it accomplished that. Both guys did a great job to achieve that goal, and both deserve props.


----------



## iMiZFiT (Apr 22, 2011)

Talk all you want Rock > Cena.

/Thread


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Natsuke said:


> We're not missing it. But honestly, after Cena does a biting insult, I'm supposed to be amazed at how well Rocky acted?
> 
> No. I'm supposed to be hype that Cena laid it in on Rock. That's how insults work.
> 
> ...


Dunno dude. Cena looked like a pussy to me when he fled the scene after his promo. To me that sort of canceled out everything he said. "hurr hurr, that's my promo!" *runs away*. He didn't stare him down or anything, dude just bounced after coming out and doing his gay little "I'm happy to be doing this" routine with a few insulting quips sprinkled in.

They need to do a better job of scripting Cena to look equal or better in the coming weeks, because right now he just looks like the same fruity boyscout dipshit we've seen for years. He doesn't seem more impressive to me at all.

I'm a Rock fan, but I realize the point of the fued is to put Cena over. He's clearly going to win the match, and I expect him to be scripted to win the promos. . . but so far, it's not convincing me. Cena's character needs to grow, and thus far it hasn't.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

SinJackal said:


> *Dunno dude. Cena looked like a pussy to me when he fled the scene after his promo. *To me that sort of canceled out everything he said. "hurr hurr, that's my promo!" *runs away*. He didn't stare him down or anything, dude just bounced after coming out and doing his gay little "I'm happy to be doing this" routine with a few insulting quips sprinkled in.
> 
> They need to do a better job of scripting Cena to look equal or better in the coming weeks, because right now he just looks like the same fruity boyscout dipshit we've seen for years. He doesn't seem more impressive to me at all.
> 
> I'm a Rock fan, but I realize the point of the fued is to put Cena over. He's clearly going to win the match, and I expect him to be scripted to win the promos. . . but so far, it's not convincing me. Cena's character needs to grow, and thus far it hasn't.


What else is he gonna do? Throw down? After a whole year of them not doing anything but random finishers, and one confrontation where it got physical, he's a pussy for leaving now? I doubt it.

To be honest, it's even better that he left Rock like that. Cause you could tell that statement stung hard. I don't think Cena needed to do anymore damage, and it just made me focus more on how on-tilt Rock looked afterwards.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

I agree with Cena that the man who returned wasn't The Rock, he was Dwayne Johnson. Its like a totally different person is talking now.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

Rock didn't really do anything but then again Cena didn't either. They got overshadowed by the Jericho-Punk promo. They both been saying the same shit since before Wrestlemania XXVII.


----------



## iMiZFiT (Apr 22, 2011)

I wasn't happyy he wasn't in character


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Here's a clearer pic of Rocky's notes: 









By the way, the notes didn't shock me. What shocks me is that Dwayne is out of character, again. It sucks. The promo did not even start with "FINALLY!"... The fuck?


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

Svart said:


> Bullshit. Rock's entire promo was about Cena not having it in him to make it. And it's very true. How does that not hit hard?


Rock's entire promo was about getting the fans to chant stuff and trending on Twitter. Kung Pao (yes, it's spelled Pao not Pow) Bitch doesn't even make sense.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Camoron said:


> Rock's entire promo was about getting the fans to chant stuff and trending on Twitter. Kung Pao (yes, it's spelled Pao not Pow) Bitch doesn't even make sense.


When Cena said Kung Pao makes sense cuz at restaurants ITS ALWAYS THERE, he kinda killed the insult.


----------



## Arjento (Sep 25, 2004)

Nick Logan said:


> What's your name?
> 
> Chris Jer-
> 
> ...



The reaction of the crowd didn't matter in this particular promo. Y2J owned The Rock.[/QUOTE]

Are you for real?

Go watch the promo again...


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

chargebeam said:


> Here's a clearer pic of Rocky's notes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It wouldn't make sense to start with saying finally he's returned to Portland because he never worked in Portland before. Blading was outlawed in Oregon so WWE just stopped going there, as a result, Rock never went there.


----------



## Daesim (Nov 23, 2010)

iHoneyBea said:


> Half the crowd started booing Rock after Cena left. Slowly the fans are moving to Cena's side which is what WWE wants.


Did not happen. A handful of guys booing, (Or maybe just one guy booing really loudly, it's hard to tell) does not equal the crowd turning against the Rock.


----------



## Raged (Feb 28, 2012)

Daesim said:


> Did not happen. A handful of guys booing, (Or maybe just one guy booing really loudly, it's hard to tell) does not equal the crowd turning against the Rock.


When you can clearly hear the boos over the cheers, its more than just handful. 

Cena exposed him. Rock was so nervous that he started repeating his lines over and over.


----------



## FlyingElbow (Nov 24, 2011)

chargebeam said:


> What shocks me is that Dwayne is out of character, again. It sucks. The promo did not even start with "FINALLY!"... The fuck?


He did "FINALLY" after RAW went dark. Neither WWE/F (nor WCW for that matter) went to Portland when Rock was active, so he had never been there as a performer. He did, however, live there when he was 10.


----------



## iMiZFiT (Apr 22, 2011)

LOL Rocky had the crowd in his hands. One guy booed that was picked up by a mic. Chill yo sheet foo'


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Camoron said:


> It wouldn't make sense to start with saying finally he's returned to Portland because he never worked in Portland before. Blading was outlawed in Oregon so WWE just stopped going there, as a result, Rock never went there.


Well, he did say "finally...." when the show went off air.


----------



## budtoka420 (Feb 13, 2012)

imo the crowd was not very good and when John cena came out he threw the rock completely off thats what it seemed like to me anyways


----------



## Raged (Feb 28, 2012)

Trending worldwide bullshit was so lame. I am glad cena called his ass out on that one. Crowd clearly favored cena when he was leaving.


----------



## layeth87smack (Aug 4, 2010)

rock out of character makes me sad.....

cenagoing overboard and wasting all his material in one week isnt cool either...


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

Killswitch Stunner said:


> When Cena said Kung Pao makes sense cuz at restaurants ITS ALWAYS THERE, he kinda killed the insult.


Kung Pao Bitch being an oh-so scathing insult. I have a list of insults Rock may be interested in:

Alphabet Soup Asshole
Dim Sum Dickwad
Sweet and Sour Suckup
Fettucini Afraid-o
Beef Stroganoff Bee-otch
Chicken Nugget Chode


----------



## iMiZFiT (Apr 22, 2011)

hungryyyy

never tried this chicken

make me some?


----------



## Raged (Feb 28, 2012)

Cena owned Rock. /Thread


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

I fucking hate Twitter. They throw it around on Raw every week anyway, now we gotta hear Rock for half an hour. Still a pretty good promo tough, just could have done without the trending crap.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Raged said:


> Trending worldwide bullshit was so lame. I am glad cena called his ass out on that one. Crowd clearly favored cena when he was leaving.


not saying rock's promo great or even good but wtf did you just say crowd clearly favored cena did you watch the same raw as everyone else did? cena's promo was good but only 1 person booed the rock


----------



## budtoka420 (Feb 13, 2012)

RaneGaming said:


> not saying rock's promo great or even good but wtf did you just say crowd clearly favored cena did you watch the same raw as everyone else did? cena's promo was good but only 1 person booed the rock


yeah im rewatching it now everyone booed cena after he got off the mic and chanted rocky


----------



## Rodzila (Feb 29, 2012)

The Rock was brought for one thing only and that is to lose to Cena so people will respect cena more.
I , as a wrestling fan for 20 years think that the Rock is a champion of mic skills and Cena is a hard working with a lot of wrestling skills.


----------



## layeth87smack (Aug 4, 2010)

rock was emotional right off the bat...oim not watching this over...i hate to see my hero cut the worst promo of his career.....

Honestly, I think he tried to wing it...hes such a busy guy and doesnt plan ahead...and isnt cutting promos every week.......i miss the peoples sunglassses too


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

budtoka420 said:


> yeah im rewatching it now everyone booed cena after he got off the mic and chanted rocky


thank you glad am not the only 1 the only 1 who saw that version of raw


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Rodzila said:


> The Rock was brought for one thing only and that is to lose to Cena so people will respect cena more.
> I , as a wrestling fan for 20 years think that the Rock is a champion of mic skills and Cena is a hard working with a lot of wrestling skills.


Probably, but if beating almost every top star of the last decade doesn't get you respect, beating one more won't either. I hope it's to turn Cena heel.


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

To those saying that The Rock 'owned Cena', you're forgetting a couple things.  

one, 90% of Rock's Promo before Cena came out was 'let's get this trending, let's get this chant!'. Two, WWE can't do anything subtly. if the notes on his wrist wasn't scripted, WWE would've made it blatantly obvious that Rock had notes on his wrist, and try to have him stare at the notes.

But the most important thing you forget is, Cena owned Rock. And I'm not a Cena mark or a Rock mark. I respect both of them, but both of them can be painfully annoying. Cena pointing out that Dwayne Johnson could care less about WWE is true, and was the entire point of the promo. The lines being written on his wrist is just an effective example he used. But Rock even set himself up for it in his own bit of the promo where he spent his time talking about how Rock is an 'entertainer'.


----------



## Raged (Feb 28, 2012)

RaneGaming said:


> not saying rock's promo great or even good but wtf did you just say crowd clearly favored cena did you watch the same raw as everyone else did? cena's promo was good but only 1 person booed the rock


As i said earlier, If you can clearly hear boos over cheers, its more than just one person. But keep living in denial.


----------



## Raged (Feb 28, 2012)

I am gonna repost this again... why dont you rock fans actually listen to the boos -

*22:35 - 23:12 The Rock Clearly nervous and getting booed. *


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Punk is the man now. He is already the most popular Superstar, pretty soon he will be the top guy. I don't care about ratings. I would gladly take the lean years over the last few years. Matches were better and the top stars were all great workers. Punk, Bryan, Ziggler, Rhodes....a new version of the lean years are returning and I dont give a damn what the numbers say, the matches are getting better.


----------



## budtoka420 (Feb 13, 2012)

Killswitch Stunner said:


> Punk is the man now. He is already the most popular Superstar, pretty soon he will be the top guy. I don't care about ratings. I would gladly take the lean years over the last few years. Matches were better and the top stars were all great workers. Punk, Bryan, Ziggler, Rhodes....a new version of the lean years are returning and I dont give a damn what the numbers say, the matches are getting better.


yeah im becomeing a big fan of ziggler


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Raged said:


> I am gonna repost this again... why dont you rock fans actually listen to the boos -
> 
> *22:35 - 23:12 The Rock Clearly nervous and getting booed. *


You're being really stubborn here. 10 seconds before you say the people started "booing" him, the whole arena was chanting his name. Face it, I know the promo sucked, I agree with you, but there were only a COUPLE of people booing him, that's it.


----------



## cmp25 (Apr 5, 2011)

Raged said:


> I am gonna repost this again... why dont you rock fans actually listen to the boos -
> 
> *22:35 - 23:12 The Rock Clearly nervous and getting booed. *


Seriously man, one guy is booing. All day long you have posted this and all day long people have thrown it back in your face.


----------



## Apollosol (Jan 3, 2012)

How has Rock lost it. This was the same type of promo he's done since forever and it was good.

How did Cena win that night? All he gave out was one joke aBout notes on his Wrist!!!! THATS IT! Then He left! He didn't even stay for a rebuttal. He left and played the desperado card to look like a badass. 

Those BOOs you heard were towards Cena too. They started when Cena came in. Don't be delusional.
You Cena marks need to calm down til he turns heel...


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

It's more than one guy. There definitely wasn't a large percentage of the audience booing Rock but a decent amount of people were cheering Cena's promo and booing Rock after that. You could *see* them in the audience. To claim it's just one guy is stupid. There are clearly a large number of smarks on this forum that were behind Cena and thought Rock gave a bad promo, so it shouldn't be surprising that the crowd was fairly representative of these numbers as well.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Cena did get a pretty good pop when he was done. Probably cuz it was true to an extent.


----------



## Kingofstuff (Mar 14, 2010)

Raged said:


> unk2 Cena was booed a lot even before the rock returned in 2011.
> 
> Cena owned him in 2011 -
> 
> ...


Thanks for proving my point with the first Video. If he owned anyone, it was himself. The rap retort was absolute shit and the fact that Cena had to regress back to a gimmick he abandoned, in favor of being the "toddler's champ" says a lot about him. I notice you're one of the main posters trying to force the notion that "Cena owned Dwayne" down people's throat. Kinda how The WWE forces Cena down ours.We get it, you think Cena has destroyed Dwayne fine. But stfu about it seriously, it's a blatant ploy to "convert" people.


----------



## jj87uk (Apr 8, 2011)

Power_T said:


> But the most important thing you forget is, Cena owned Rock. And I'm not a Cena mark or a Rock mark. I respect both of them, but both of them can be painfully annoying. Cena pointing out that *Dwayne Johnson could care less about WWE is true,* and was the entire point of the promo. The lines being written on his wrist is just an effective example he used. But Rock even set himself up for it in his own bit of the promo where he spent his time talking about how Rock is an 'entertainer'.


Firstly it's *couldn't* care less. I'm sorry to bitch about this but this really annoys me and is used by 99% of people on this forum wrong. Just read that sentence. Its the opposite of what you are trying to say. You've said you could give less of a shit aka you care. What you want to say is you couldn't care less aka you're at the bottom of giving a shit ie. you give 0 fucks about it.

Secondly, why do people keep going on about Rock not caring bout WWE, only coming back for the money. You realise he is taking a huge pay cut as well as undercutting his credibility. WWE is a circus show to Hollywood. Him appearing on the show isn't gonna get movie scripts posted through his door. Ok, WWE was his jump start into Hollywood but then he took the ball and ran and isn't even associated that much with WWE anymore. He stopped using the Rock pseudonym for a while, not sure if he's started using it again or not. He's back to have fun and help out the WWE, give it a much needed boost. Fair enough he's probably rubbing up his ego as well but hell if I could get get an arena chanting my name by walking in, I'd be back for the ego boost every once in a while. Show the punks there now how its done.



Raged said:


> As i said earlier, If you can clearly hear boos over cheers, its more than just one person. But keep living in denial.


You are a persistent troll and I'm guessing at least partially deaf or have an acute case of selective hearing.


----------



## Apollosol (Jan 3, 2012)

Those boos were for Cena. When Rock started talkin again. The Boos stopped.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Cena's complaining that he doesnt like Dwayne Johnson because he's a self centered, egotistical son of a bitch, but he respects the rock...because he's NOT a self centered, egotistical son of a bitch? Oh dear.


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

I think both guys did an awesome job last night and the proof is right here in these 36 pages. People arguing about whether it was a work or not. Talking about who owned who. Thats the mark of not just a great promo but a great segment.


----------



## cmp25 (Apr 5, 2011)

Camoron said:


> It's more than one guy. There definitely wasn't a large percentage of the audience booing Rock but a decent amount of people were cheering Cena's promo and booing Rock after that. You could *see* them in the audience. To claim it's just one guy is stupid. There are clearly a large number of smarks on this forum that were behind Cena and thought Rock gave a bad promo, so it shouldn't be surprising that the crowd was fairly representative of these numbers as well.


There is always people cheering Cena. That is not a surprise.


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

Kingofstuff said:


> Thanks for proving my point with the first Video. If he owned anyone, it was himself. The rap retort was absolute shit and the fact that Cena had to regress back to a gimmick he abandoned, in favor of being the "toddler's champ" says a lot about him. I notice you're one of the main posters trying to force the notion that "Cena owned Dwayne" down people's throat. Kinda how The WWE forces Cena down ours.We get it, you think Cena has destroyed Dwayne fine. But stfu about it seriously, it's a blatant ploy to "convert" people.


It doesn't need to be "forced down" anyone's throats. There are a lot of people that believe it. I talk to my friends and they all thought Cena owned Rock last night, and these are guys that loved Rock and don't even like Cena. Then I come on this forum and, as I expected, there are a lot of people that give Cena absolutely no credit. Listen to the crowds when he gives these promos. There's nobody chanting "Cena sucks" during his rap promo or during his promo last night. If that doesn't tell you everything you need to know about what the majority of people thought about his promos, I don't know what will.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

I love the rock but he definitely got dismantled and taken off his game - he barely even addressed CENA properly - he seem nervous, he kept repeating himself over and over, when CENA came out it was worse you could see he was hurt and pissed and lost composure...i really felt fucking bad for the guy.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

:[email protected]"CENA OWN ROCK!! YAY" like little kids, comedy here when Rock gave an Oscar performance and fooled even the "inside fanbase", stand up, clap and appreciate this man that he even made a clown who can't shine his shoes in every aspect, seems close to his level. 


> -- The first indication of how the crowd reaction was going to be for Cena and Rock was in-between Superstars and Raw tapings. There was a WrestleMania 28 promo, in which Cena got many more boos despite the region typically being strong for Cena. Also, Rock got loud cheering.
> 
> -- After RAW The Rock continued his promo, talking about his Northwest roots, living in the Portland area for a time, and his dad being a major promoter in the Northwest area. He said he was proud to come to the Northwest and make several new chants trend on Twitter. This led to the obligatory, "Finally, The Rock has come back to Portland" closing line.
> 
> -- Very lively crowd in Portland that hopefully added to the atmosphere and translated well on TV. The Rock chants were deafening, and he really had a hard time getting the promo started because of all the chants. *The crowd ate up his promo, and, at times, it was hard to hear the promo over the crowd noise.* The crowd was hotly invested most of the night, and made for a fun live experience. Great live show!


They are trying to turn the crowd on Rock for almost a year now, using every trick in the book to get their charity case over and what happens? this man comes out and gets GOD reactions. Unbelievable.

Rock's "missing balls" line and chants, and the shoot on the bitches backstage(on Austin/HHH/Taker/Savage/Foley/Piper)and the "fight for the people" promo was awesome. Great promo when you see Rock and the crowd having so much fun, this what this business is all about, not fake shoot lines on backstage politics that nobody understand(crowd no sold every Cena BS, silence)and there's nothing like that interaction with the fans for Rock, that's why came back and he lives for this. Imagine the adrenaline in your body when you can play with thousands of people like puppets, and people are wondering why all the jealousy? only one Rock, one in a million talent like he proved on RAW.

Off-air segment with classic Rock and a cool chant that Rock started for a little kid in the crowd:










Now, chant his favorite, 1, 2, 3 ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY...


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

I can't be the only one who sees this happening with The Rock and Mick Foley in a week or two.

In a way, it is very much the same to with what is going on now with Rock's character right now it looks like.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Cena got a lot of credit right after Raw on here, even by Rock fans, who seemed very disappointed in Rocks promo. But naturally some are gonna mark for Rock and steamroll Cena. Thats to be expected.


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

Rock316AE said:


> :[email protected]"CENA OWN ROCK!! YAY" like little kids, comedy here when Rock gave an Oscar performance and fooled even the "inside fanbase", stand up, clap and appreciate this man that he even made a clown who can't shine his shoes in every aspect, seems close to his level.
> 
> 
> They are trying to turn the crowd on Rock for almost a year now, using every trick in the book to get their charity case over and what happens? this man comes out and gets GOD reactions. Unbelievable.
> ...



I can't wait until after Wrestlemania when Rock leaves so I don't have to read your delusionally biased posts anymore.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

I really don't think Cena was ever supposed to come out, or cut the rock off in the middle of a promo. If the notes on his wrist really did say "call out", which I assume means 'call out john cena", he certainly never got to calling out john cena. which is probably his own fault but yeah.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I don't even know how the conversation turned into the crowd's cheers and boos.

Two weeks ago no one gave two shits about how the crowd reacted. Suddenly it's the most vital thing.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

All of Cena's schemes are just cheap ways to get cheers for his match.

ROCKY, Y U NO HERE?


----------



## rockymark94 (Jan 3, 2012)

Natsuke said:


> I don't even know how the conversation turned into the crowd's cheers and boos.
> 
> Two weeks ago no one gave two shits about how the crowd reacted. Suddenly it's the most vital thing.


 Two weeks ago one of the three top babayfaces in wrestling history wasn't there


----------



## FlyingElbow (Nov 24, 2011)

SummerLove said:


> I really don't think Cena was ever supposed to come out, or cut the rock off in the middle of a promo. If the notes on his wrist really did say "call out", which I assume means 'call out john cena", he certainly never got to calling out john cena. which is probably his own fault but yeah.


Oh my... He never got to that because the last note on his arm wasn't real. If the last note on his arm read "wait for Cena to come out so we can work the audience" it would have destroyed the illusion (besides the fact that Rock would have needed a much longer arm). None of the notes were _necessary_, but the earlier ones were accurate because it added to the credibility of the segment.


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

No discussion on how Rock's appearance did absolutely shit for the ratings?

I figured the ratings marks would be all over that like they do for Punk, but I guess not.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Camoron said:


> It's more than one guy. There definitely wasn't a large percentage of the audience booing Rock but a decent amount of people were cheering Cena's promo and booing Rock after that. You could *see* them in the audience. To claim it's just one guy is stupid. There are clearly a large number of smarks on this forum that were behind Cena and thought Rock gave a bad promo, so it shouldn't be surprising that the crowd was fairly representative of these numbers as well.


Agreed.

1. Cena does have a fanbase.
2. Smarks are smarks.

Still by far and away the biggest ovation of the night, and he had the crowd chanting for everything he did.

Just because there's a small minorities of boos doesn't change the fact that Rocky was as over as it gets through out the promo.

Whether you enjoyed the promo or not you can't deny just how well he works the crowd.


----------



## FlyingElbow (Nov 24, 2011)

CM Jewels said:


> No discussion on how Rock's appearance did absolutely shit for the ratings?
> 
> I figured the ratings marks would be all over that like they do for Punk, but I guess not.


There's a separate thread for the RAW ratings. I believe it's stickied.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

lmao theres a fucking thread for the promo and who won wow. and its 300+ pages. amazing. ive watched it numerous times, took notes and asked the professionals. Rock won. he was talking for over 20 min and Cena looked like a wimp heading to the back after a few good lines. Yeah Cena's 2 lines about the notes and if wwe closed tomorrow that Rock wouldnt give a rats ass were great and makes it look like he won but the fact that Rock talked longer and had the crowd in the palm of his hands gives him the 1st round knockdown. When Cena questions how Rock would act if wwe folded and the crowd didnt really care at all then it shows they dont care at all what Cena really says in the end its all ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY or BOOTS 2 ASSES BOOTS 2 ASSES or FRUITY PEBBLES FRUITY PEBBLES lol. ( damn Rock is king of cheap pops and he is king of getting chants about nothing started)


----------



## rockymark94 (Jan 3, 2012)

CM Jewels said:


> No discussion on how Rock's appearance did absolutely shit for the ratings?
> 
> I figured the ratings marks would be all over that like they do for Punk, but I guess not.


 How can you compare cm punk to the rock in terms of drawing ratings?


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Dwayne's post show antics. (N)


----------



## rockymark94 (Jan 3, 2012)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> Dwayne's post show antics. (N)


 Your cool you called him Dwayne.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

rockymark94 said:


> Your cool you called him Dwayne.


That's how I roll.


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

GillbergReturns said:


> Agreed.
> 
> 1. Cena does have a fanbase.
> 2. Smarks are smarks.
> ...


Sure, but let's be honest, does anyone really think the crowd would be that hot if Rock was a regular full-time wrestler appearing every week? He could have come out and read the phone book and people would have been chanting whatever he read from it. A lot of that speaks to his talent, sure, but I think a lot of it is because he's a nostalgia act that isn't on TV every week. Absence makes the heart grow fonder... remember Cena's surprise entrance in the 2008 Royal Rumble? It will be interesting to see if Rock can keep the same crowd reactions over the next few weeks on Raw, assuming he will be appearing at most (or at least half?) of them.


----------



## Kingofstuff (Mar 14, 2010)

Camoron said:


> It doesn't need to be "forced down" anyone's throats. There are a lot of people that believe it. I talk to my friends and they all thought Cena owned Rock last night, and these are guys that loved Rock and don't even like Cena. Then I come on this forum and, as I expected, there are a lot of people that give Cena absolutely no credit. Listen to the crowds when he gives these promos. There's nobody chanting "Cena sucks" during his rap promo or during his promo last night. If that doesn't tell you everything you need to know about what the majority of people thought about his promos, I don't know what will.


It's funny that you're taking up for a poster that just got moron'd.:lmao It's called low standards. Just because a bunch of stooges share the same sentiments doesn't mean jackshit. Irl I know a *shit load* of people that think Lil wayne is the best rapper alive. Does it make it true? And lulz at you acting as if Cena has turned the tide in this. It's amazing how people can revise history in a span of 24 hours. He still got a mixed reaction after his promo, as usual, and the crowd proceeded to chant Rocky. Cena didn't do shit other than have the WWE protect him like always. Several posters have already pointed out how the notes on his wrist was just a part of the segment, yet people keep on mouthing on about how "Cena owned this, blah blah" etc. It's sad that so many members of the IWC(like yourself) fall for the WWE's propaganda/works.:no:


----------



## rahulcfc26 (Feb 28, 2012)

Camoron said:


> Sure, but let's be honest, does anyone really think the crowd would be that hot if Rock was a regular full-time wrestler appearing every week? He could have come out and read the phone book and people would have been chanting whatever he read from it. A lot of that speaks to his talent, sure, but I think a lot of it is because he's a nostalgia act that isn't on TV every week. Absence makes the heart grow fonder... remember Cena's surprise entrance in the 2008 Royal Rumble? It will be interesting to see if Rock can keep the same crowd reactions over the next few weeks on Raw, assuming he will be appearing at most (or at least half?) of them.


probably as much as CM Punk, maybe a little more. but he wouldn't reach the standards he set the late 90s early 20s..never gna happen.


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

Kingofstuff said:


> It's funny that you're taking up for a poster that just got moron'd.:lmao It's called low standards. Just because a bunch of stooges share the same sentiments doesn't mean jackshit. Irl I know a *shit load* of people that think Lil wayne is the best rapper alive. Does it make it true? And lulz at you acting as if Cena has turned the tide in this. It's amazing how people can revise history in a span of 24 hours. He still got a mixed reaction after his promo, as usual, and the crowd proceeded to chant Rocky. Cena didn't do shit other than have the WWE protect him like always. Several posters have already pointed out how the notes on his wrist was just a part of the segment, yet people keep on mouthing on about how "Cena owned this, blah blah" etc. It's sad that so many members of the IWC(like yourself) fall for the WWE's propaganda/works.:no:


Did you quote the wrong post or something? I didn't "take up" for anyone, and I didn't say anything about whether or not The Rock's arm notes were a work or not, but from my perspective, The Rock droned on about twitter and catchphrases for 20 minutes and Cena came out and said more than Rock did in a tenth of the time. As far as I'm concerned, Cena had the better promo. The real killer line wasn't even the notes on the arm thing, it was when he left the ring and said "by all means, continue trending." I actually laughed at that one because Rock's self-serving twitter crap was really getting old after the third or fourth time he mentioned it.


----------



## Kingofstuff (Mar 14, 2010)

Camoron said:


> Did you quote the wrong post or something? I didn't "take up" for anyone, and I didn't say anything about whether or not The Rock's arm notes were a work or not, but from my perspective, The Rock droned on about twitter and catchphrases for 20 minutes and Cena came out and said more than Rock did in a tenth of the time. As far as I'm concerned, Cena had the better promo. The real killer line wasn't even the notes on the arm thing, it was when he left the ring and said "by all means, continue trending." I actually laughed at that one because Rock's self-serving twitter crap was really getting old after the third or fourth time he mentioned it.


You responded to a post, directed towards a poster that was perma-banned. In a way you inadvertently took his side. And be real, are we to fault Rocky for the twitter bullshit or the WWE? Because they do it a lot, when he's not around. Once again, you don't seem to understand the nature of the WWE hype machine. They will do literally *anything* to get Cena over. At this point, it wouldn't surprise me if they'd sacrifice a thousand virgins to beelzebub, just to get that fucker over again. The Rock "trending" is just another cheap way to give Cena some ammunition in this feud. And I love how posters like yourself continue to find any excuse possible(catchphrases? Lulz, he hardly used any) to lowball his promo last night. All while failing to acknowledge that he shut down every single argument that Cena had.


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

Camoron said:


> It doesn't need to be "forced down" anyone's throats. There are a lot of people that believe it. I talk to my friends and they all thought Cena owned Rock last night, and these are guys that loved Rock and don't even like Cena. Then I come on this forum and, as I expected, there are a lot of people that give Cena absolutely no credit. Listen to the crowds when he gives these promos. There's nobody chanting "Cena sucks" during his rap promo or during his promo last night. If that doesn't tell you everything you need to know about what the majority of people thought about his promos, I don't know what will.


I wouldn't expect anything less from the rock marks here :lmao


----------



## Kingofstuff (Mar 14, 2010)

Larrycoon=


----------



## Hemen (Oct 6, 2011)

LarryCoon said:


> I wouldn't expect anything less from the rock marks here :lmao


I wouldn't expect anything less from the rocky haters here :lmao


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

Hemen said:


> I wouldn't expect anything less from the rocky haters here :lmao


I like the Rock  I am a big fan of him actually. Rock marks... not so much.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

is the rock scheduled for next monday?


----------



## TheModel (Feb 28, 2012)

Camoron said:


> Sure, but let's be honest, does anyone really think the crowd would be that hot if Rock was a regular full-time wrestler appearing every week? He could have come out and read the phone book and people would have been chanting whatever he read from it. A lot of that speaks to his talent, sure, but I think a lot of it is because he's a nostalgia act that isn't on TV every week. Absence makes the heart grow fonder... remember Cena's surprise entrance in the 2008 Royal Rumble? It will be interesting to see if Rock can keep the same crowd reactions over the next few weeks on Raw, assuming he will be appearing at most (or at least half?) of them.


I agree with everything you say but let's be real here all the notes on the wrist thing was to get Cena over and make Rock look foolish.

He came out and was not in character and then he gets called out for notes on his wrist, notes that he didn't once look at.

Whatever it is, the Rock/Dwayne looks stupid. Dwayne as a person is an actor and not the Rock. The Rock is just a cool awesome character that Dwayne isn't. The Rock character didn't need notes.

Pick your poison.


----------



## gmount (Sep 26, 2011)

my hatred for cena has gone up 47% after that promo. i hate the guy. all his promos are the exact same stuff. we're sick of it, everyones bored of him. dwayne showed him how it should be done. i just want rock to bury the shit out of the guy at wrestlemania in front of his hometown, and then we never have to see that disgrace in a wrestling ring again (even though that obviously will never happen, cena will come out as the superman of WWE yet again). did you see his match with the miz? if that didn't prove what a joke he is, i don't know what will.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Don't know why Rock would agree to the wrist notes thing, DAMN, Jericho and Rock are parallel at this point. Slandering his own greatest asset like that to put over Cena... I wouldn't dare.


----------



## kersed (Aug 20, 2010)

I love how WWE have basically turned the two biggest angles they have into Attitude Era vs whatever era this is. Times are changing, that's for sure. Guarantee this new generation won't have nearly as much fun as those of us who experienced the Attitude Era firsthand.


----------



## TheModel (Feb 28, 2012)

kersed said:


> I love how WWE have basically turned the two biggest angles they have into Attitude Era vs whatever era this is. Times are changing, that's for sure. Guarantee this new generation won't have nearly as much fun as those of us who experienced the Attitude Era firsthand.


We love seeing this generation stick to those of the Attitude Era.

All these guys were riding the coat tails of Austin.

AE = Austin Era.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

theres a sad, commmon thread I'm seeing throughout this entire discussion, and generally throughout these boards that is making me sick to my fucking stomach. It's mostly the Rock super marks that are guilty of this. The problem being that whenever someone comes out in this thread and talks about how the Rock is being outworked on the mic by Cena, they are instantly called a Cena lover. While this might be the case some of the time, alot of the time it's fans being realistic, and even more so *objective*. 

It's fairly obvious that the Rock hasnt been where he used to be on the mic. And heaven fucking KNOWS if the roles were reversed, where Cena was getting obliterated by the Rock 2 weeks in a row, the number of threads about how awesome the Rock is would be infinite. People need to realize that the Rock is simply being completely made a fool of on the mic the last two weeks, and that he seriously needs to come out with a sick promo next monday and the week after that to make up for it. Otherwise, he's going to look like the amateur he's claiming Cena to be...

This entire reply was written by (probably) one of the biggest Cena haters on these boards...


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

Kingofstuff said:


> You responded to a post, directed towards a poster that was perma-banned. In a way you inadvertently took his side. And be real, are we to fault Rocky for the twitter bullshit or the WWE? Because they do it a lot, when he's not around. Once again, you don't seem to understand the nature of the WWE hype machine. They will do literally *anything* to get Cena over. At this point, it wouldn't surprise me if they'd sacrifice a thousand virgins to beelzebub, just to get that fucker over again. The Rock "trending" is just another cheap way to give Cena some ammunition in this feud. And I love how posters like yourself continue to find any excuse possible(catchphrases? Lulz, he hardly used any) to lowball his promo last night. All while failing to acknowledge that he shut down every single argument that Cena had.


He didn't shut any of Cena's arguments down, he just made excuses. Perfectly reasonable excuses, and I don't hate Rock for not being on Raw every week; he's moved on and I'm fine with that, and I'm sure Cena is fine with it too (in real life). But from a kayfabe standpoint everything Cena said made sense and works well for the purposes of this angle. Look at the debate it has sparked on this forum. This is the exact reaction this feud was intended to get, to force a wedge between the fans and stir the shit. Without it, we'd have Cena come out and be a cornball and Rock own him every week on the mic and people would hate Cena, yes, but not anymore than they already did. Doing it this way splits the fans who otherwise all would have probably been on Rock's side and generates heated debates just like this about who owned who, who's right, etc. Cena's push during this feud has split the fanbase even further on Cena. People who hate him now arguably hate him even more than they did because of the things he says about Rock, people who used to hate him (or not care about him) are now seeing a different side of him that they can enjoy, and find his points about Rock to be valid. Cena is becoming simultaneously more liked *and* more hated by different portions of the audience. I've never really liked Cena, I didn't hate the guy either and I always respected him and recognized his talent, but since he's been part of this feud he's been forcing me to take notice. I just hope they don't drop the ball by making him a cornball again when it's over.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

40pages omfg


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

gmount said:


> my hatred for cena has gone up 47% after that promo. i hate the guy. *all his promos are the exact same stuff.* we're sick of it, everyones bored of him. dwayne showed him how it should be done. i just want rock to bury the shit out of the guy at wrestlemania in front of his hometown, and then we never have to see that disgrace in a wrestling ring again (even though that obviously will never happen, cena will come out as the superman of WWE yet again). did you see his match with the miz? if that didn't prove what a joke he is, i don't know what will.




You can say the same thing about the Rock cutting the same promos every time online using a different childish name to call someone.


----------



## TheModel (Feb 28, 2012)

*Cena can control a crowd.....People do care*

I believe these chants are the loudest for any wrestler in history. It shows you how great he is....check out the chant.







Louder than any chant as well and Booker says it's the loudest he's ever been in. It's like a soccer mathc. They chanted the whole match...wow!





Believe it or not...People do care about Cena.








__________________


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Cena can control a crowd.....People do care*


----------



## TheModel (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: Cena can control a crowd.....People do care*

amazing isn't it?

I need to attend these events and witness this.

It's louder than a basketball game and I have attended many.


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

*Re: Cena can control a crowd.....People do care*

Hahahahaha you're funny


----------



## fulcizombie (Jul 17, 2011)

Cena seems so...small , so insignificant next to the rock...damn. He seems more like a spoiled child trying to justify himself than a full blown power wrestler .

It's sad watching the n.1 babyface (who is being portayed like a saint ) being hated so much and the chants for the rock tearing down the building without the rock saying anything .

I really wonder about the ending of this year's wrestlemania . I mean cena wins and 60000 people bring the building down with their booing . This is no Rock vs. Hogan , that's for sure , this is an entirely different situation .


----------



## TheModel (Feb 28, 2012)

Camoron said:


> * Cena's push during this feud has split the fanbase even further on Cena. People who hate him now arguably hate him even more than they did because of the things he says about Rock, people who used to hate him (or not care about him) are now seeing a different side of him that they can enjoy, and find his points about Rock to be valid. Cena is becoming simultaneously more liked and more hated by different portions of the audience. *I've never really liked Cena, I didn't hate the guy either and I always respected him and recognized his talent, but since he's been part of this feud he's been forcing me to take notice. I just hope they don't drop the ball by making him a cornball again when it's over.


He's the new Austin of this generation. 

Love and hated. 

He's doing something that hasn't been done since Austin. You have to be a true fan to appreciate this.


----------



## kersed (Aug 20, 2010)

Be honest with yourself people, you cannot sensibly think that Cena is on, or even near Rock's level. One bad promo out of the millions of amazing ones he has done over the years and suddenly he sucks on the mic? GTFO.


----------



## TheModel (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: Cena can control a crowd.....People do care*

It's like Austin 3:16 again.

Fans are going crazy.


----------



## Apollosol (Jan 3, 2012)

Rock hasn't lost it on the mic you idiots! His recent promo is the same as all his older ones. Gimicks, insult, insult, insult, 'Can YOU SMELL' then fin. If you're a Rock fan, you would appreciate that promo... Minus the twitter crap.

Yal Cena-marks need to lay off. All Cena had to retort was some wrist notes joke. THATS IT. He outshined no one there. He just cut to the chase quicker seeing as the Rock was really pandering to the crowd and taking a long time.


----------



## ThePhenomRises (Dec 21, 2011)




----------



## kersed (Aug 20, 2010)

*Re: Cena can control a crowd.....People do care*

TROLLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## TheModel (Feb 28, 2012)

Apollosol said:


> Rock hasn't lost it on the mic you idiots! His recent promo is the same as all his older ones. Gimicks, insult, insult, insult, 'Can YOU SMELL' then fin. If you're a Rock fan, you would appreciate that promo... Minus the twitter crap.
> 
> Yal Cena-marks need to lay off. All Cena had to retort was some wrist notes joke. THATS IT. He outshined no one there. He just cut to the chase quicker seeing as the Rock was really pandering to the crowd and taking a long time.


When people cut to the chase, others will remember what they said.

Those who ramble and talk for 20 minutes, others tend to tune out.

Dwayne can cut some pretty funny promos when he was the Rock but that does not equate to getting the point across. Heck, even his promos as the Rock didn't make sense with all those catch phrases.


----------



## Apollosol (Jan 3, 2012)

Honestly, I didn't really care that the Rock rambled for so long. He's such a rarity that you learn to appreciate an extended tv-spot. They need to give him more spots throughout the show though. I don't like it when they end the show with the Rock and that being his only appearance of the night.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Cena can control a crowd.....People do care*



TheModel said:


> I believe these chants are the loudest for any wrestler in history. It shows you how great he is....check out the chant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO are you serious? People HATE Cena.. dont give us that WWE bullshit of "he generates reaction like noone else". He is a babyface and he is booed, so he failed. End of the story. You people are seriously bragging about Cena getting the loudest boos in the history of wrestling when he is a top face of the WWE as an argument to say he is great?.. hah.. nvm.


----------



## Ronsterno1 (Nov 19, 2006)

Its all about The Rock. I would take 1 hour of a Rock promo over alot a 1 minute Cena promo(and i like Cena).


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

ThePhenomRises said:


>


True that...
There are four arguments being made here. 
1. "OMFG CENA IS AWESOME!!!"
2. "Every wrestler in the back should ask permission from Rock to be in the same arena as him."
3. "Cena won because of (list multiple well-reasoned arguments why Cena won the promo)."
4. "Rock won because of (list multiple well-reasoned arguments why Rock won the promo)."


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

Nick Logan said:


> What's your name?
> 
> Chris Jer-
> 
> ...



The reaction of the crowd didn't matter in this particular promo. Y2J owned The Rock.[/QUOTE]

the hell are you talking about? Lmao. It was a Y2J debut promo on the entire www and when it was over the rock destroyed him.

"after 3 boring minutes, the rock says know your role and shut your mouth!!!" *crowd cheers*

refers Jericho to the ky jelly plan instead of y2j.

"what is your name

I already told you you idio

it doesn't matter what your name is!!!!"

rotflmao what the hell dp u mean he got owned? If anythin it made him even hotter with the crowd.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Why are you people talking about a 13 year old promo?


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

There is definitely something different about The Rock character since he's come back, he's more down to earth and closer to Dwayne Johnson. Either WWE is doing it for "reality era" purposes, or Dwayne has just forgotten how to fully immerse in The Rock character. But to be honest, I haven't been too impressed with him since he returned last year, minus that backstage promo he did at Survivor Series.


----------



## kwab (Nov 27, 2011)

TheModel said:


> He's the new Austin of this generation.
> 
> Love and hated.
> 
> He's doing something that hasn't been done since Austin. You have to be a true fan to appreciate this.


Um, no. Austin was more or less universally liked/loved once he made a face turn. He made another faceturn in late 2001 simply because the fans simply didn't want to boo him for him to stay a heel. That's a huge difference than being despised by half the audience despite being the number 1 face in the company like Cena is.




superfudge said:


> There is definitely something different about The Rock character since he's come back, he's more down to earth and closer to Dwayne Johnson. Either WWE is doing it for "reality era" purposes, or Dwayne has just forgotten how to fully immerse in The Rock character. But to be honest, I haven't been too impressed with him since he returned last year, minus that backstage promo he did at Survivor Series.


I'd say that's just the natural progression/change of his Rock character. Unlike a certain opponent of his whom have remained exactly the same for the past 7yrs.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

superfudge said:


> There is definitely something different about The Rock character since he's come back, he's more down to earth and closer to Dwayne Johnson. Either WWE is doing it for "reality era" purposes, or Dwayne has just forgotten how to fully immerse in The Rock character. But to be honest, I haven't been too impressed with him since he returned last year, minus that backstage promo he did at Survivor Series.


He bored me to tears for the first time on Monday night. It wasn't the same Rock we're used to seeing. It was lame & repetitive, the constant 'trending' seriously got on my nerves, not to mention the childish chants we've heard most of before.

You know something's wrong when you're marking out for Cena. His brief interjection made that promo. It was going nowhere until he came out. The digs about Dwayne Johnson, regardless of the promo notes were deep enough anyway.

It's irrelevant whether he 'owned' him or not. Rock fans will back him all the way and Cena fans the same. As a neutral who doesn't really like either, it was Cena who came out of that promo with the most credit.


----------



## Mr Eagles (Apr 6, 2011)

yea cena sucks


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

ultimatekrang said:


> anyone whos made it at anything in life has done it by themselves with alot of hard work and determination. of course other people help, but nobodys giving out top spots for free.





















Kim Jong Un, supreme leader of North Korea. Born into it.










Jim Irsay, billionaire and owner of the Indianapolis Colts. Born into it.










Eric Trump, net worth $150 million. Born into it.

Need I go on, or is the absurdity/stupidity of your statement already crystal clear?


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)

The problem is Rock has turned into a catchphrase dispenser, even moreso than he used to be. His promos were better in the past, and he had some high points, but he spent half the time making up chants and trying to get things to trend on Twitter. I like the Rock more, but it feels like WWE wants to cut his legs out from under him as of late. (Of course, if the 'trending' thing is his idea, that's even worse.)


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

Despite all of this talk it doesn't change that cena's getting booed out the arena at mania.


----------



## HeavyDandtheBoyz (Jul 19, 2011)

Rock is getting ran out of the Arena by Cena right now. I was pretty disappointed with the Rock on Monday, that was such a lame promo, especially coming from him. Now trending on twitter, Rock is washed up.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

Like the NFL the wwe is a week to week basis. Smarks r fickle just like fans. Whenever the rock unloads on cena in a face to face promo, or even shut him down in cenas hometown next everyone will only talk about that.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

HeavyDandtheBoyz said:


> Rock is getting ran out of the Arena by Cena right now. I was pretty disappointed with the Rock on Monday, that was such a lame promo, especially coming from him. Now trending on twitter, Rock is washed up.


I wouldn't go that far dude... Lol, this is the first time in a year that it seems like cena has some semblance of an advantage over the rock. He was embarrassed at mania 27, owned in rocks return promo, owned over the summer, owned when the rocks not even there when the crowds chanting fruity pebbles, and he was espcially owned at survivor series. Dude needs some offense in this. All cena fired bak with was his first rap; the second one sucked. And the past two weeks. Let's not get ahead of ourselves here.


----------



## crissy (Nov 30, 2011)

LMAO at smarks jumping on the cena bandwagon!


----------



## Showman (Feb 14, 2012)

WWE wants a 50/50 crowd split at Mania? Ain't gonna happen, not in any city, especially Miami.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I think the first probably 10 minutes was great, when he was actually addressing some of Cena's points. Then he just went off a twitter monologue and seemed more interested in getting crowd chants, it was like a promo you would see during a commercial break or something just done to entertain the live crowd. And yeah, sigh at WWE wasting all this effort in trying to get a 50/50 split because it is never going to happen in Miami. They might be able to brainwash the live crowds on Raw before but I fully expect the Miami crowd to be behind Rock


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

:lmao Rock marks. WWE isn't trying to do a 50/50 split. Rock is doing promos for his fans, then they gave time for Cena to do a promo for his fans. WWE knows almost everyone is booing Cena at Miami.


----------



## Jerichaholic4life (Jun 29, 2008)

People are forgetting that before all the Twitter rubbish Rock spewed out, he did have some great points in the fist 10 minutes of the promo. Cena comes in and brings up the same bullshit and mentions the promos on the wrist thing and walks off. So I don't know why people are jumping on the Cena bandwagon because he didn't bring up one interesting point whereas at least Rocky bought some up in the early minutes of his promo.

Rock stuttering his final words didn't help him at all but how on earth did Cena get the better of Rock? He once again ignored Rock's statements and truths and droned on about the same crap like every other week before it.

The funny thing is, is that I can refer to this video:






And it pretty much destroys any argument Cena has against The Rock. So for all you people who actually believe Rocky is an arrogant Hollywood sell-out then watch this video.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

Jerichaholic4life said:


> The funny thing is, is that I can refer to this video:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WWE won't have The Rock do that live, though, which is a shame. I can't see why they have to have Rock go light and Cena go heavy.
If both go heavy, it would be MUCH better, plus would make people more amped for the match, no ngeatives come out of it if they both go in heavy.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

D17 said:


> WWE won't have The Rock do that live, though, which is a shame. I can't see why they have to have Rock go light and Cena go heavy.
> If both go heavy, it would be MUCH better, plus would make people more amped for the match, no ngeatives come out of it if they both go in heavy.


It would be more interesting from an entertainment standpoint, but Cena would get buried in the process, Rock is very intelligent unlike Cena, who is only above average, he wouldn't be able to counter Rocks arguments on the fly and he would get Billy Gunned faster than you can say cheese, and I like Cena, but Rock is just a more charismatic, better on the mic and more witty performer. You can't really let Rock go wild on Cena, they are not quite on the same level.

Also, from a business standpoint, here's a recent report explaining why the promo went how it went, if the report is true, that is:



> - 411Mania’s Greg De Marco reports that independent women’s wrestler Buggy Nova received another tryout match against AJ Lee at this month’s WWE SmackDown tapings in Fresno, California.
> Earlier this year at the RAW in Anaheim, WWE officials had Nova do promo work and brought her back at the SmackDown tapings the next night, where she completed a physical, did a photo shoot and wrestled AJ Lee. She also took part in a WWE/Kmart commercial with Sheamus and Lizzy Valentine.
> *- The verbal battle between The Rock and John Cena on Monday’s RAW Supershow from Portland was designed for Cena to get the upper-hand this time around. This was achieved by having Cena point out that Rock had notes for his promo written on his wrist. Some in WWE claim that Cena pointing this out was unscripted.*
> *WWE officials are determined to get a 50/50 reaction for both men at WrestleMania 28 in Miami.*


----------



## chambillgame (Oct 20, 2008)

Jerichaholic4life said:


> People are forgetting that before all the Twitter rubbish Rock spewed out, he did have some great points in the fist 10 minutes of the promo. Cena comes in and brings up the same bullshit and mentions the promos on the wrist thing and walks off. So I don't know why people are jumping on the Cena bandwagon because he didn't bring up one interesting point whereas at least Rocky bought some up in the early minutes of his promo.
> 
> Rock stuttering his final words didn't help him at all but how on earth did Cena get the better of Rock? He once again ignored Rock's statements and truths and droned on about the same crap like every other week before it.
> 
> ...


This proves that the Rock never lost it. Besides his first return promo, all his other ones were watered down. Monday was just yet another example of WWE holding the Rock back for, once again, Cena to get over. WWE is so biased for Cena and tries too hard to get him over, and that is what's destroying this feud. Just let both of them loose and do promos, kayfabe style ffs.


----------



## BlindWrestlingMark (Jul 26, 2011)

After watching the segment again, I feel that its was almost perfect aside from all of the twitter crap. Of course I knew that Rock was going to mention twitter since thats what the WWE is all about these days. Rock pretty much addressed all of Cenas arguments. If anything I was actually disappointed in Cena. Cena always starts the arguments Rock responds and the Cena just sidesteps all of it. Cena commented on the kung pow chicken joke, pointed out the scribbles on Rocky's arm and just walked out. This so called edge that Cena has all of a sudden might have done it for me a couple years back but not now. Heel turn at WM or GTFO.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

In many ways, I kind of feel sorry for fans that actually want want Cena so he could do the same shit he's doing since the end of 2005. I guess they deserve it though since they don't appreciate the Rock and his kind. All that is for naught. It won't change the fact that at WM 28...the Rock is coming out to a monster pop and deafening anger directed at the little PG era leader of 2012 that everyone thinks is so great on the mic all of a sudden out of the blue.




> WWE wants a 50/50 crowd split at Mania? Ain't gonna happen, not in any city, especially Miami.


They'll be in Boston next week and supposedly the crowd is give Cena a standing ovation since he "owned" the Rock by running away from a fight this week....just like at Survivor Series.



> He bored me to tears for the first time on Monday night. It wasn't the same Rock we're used to seeing. It was lame & repetitive, the constant 'trending' seriously got on my nerves, not to mention the childish chants we've heard most of before.
> 
> You know something's wrong when you're marking out for Cena. His brief interjection made that promo. It was going nowhere until he came out. The digs about Dwayne Johnson, regardless of the promo notes were deep enough anyway.
> 
> It's irrelevant whether he 'owned' him or not. Rock fans will back him all the way and Cena fans the same. As a neutral who doesn't really like either, it was Cena who came out of that promo with the most credit.


After reading this, you definitely sound like a Cena lover to me. But here's the thing..the Rock will be back on Raw and this guy will up his game. He ALWAYS does in the end. The reason why you are all talking this strongly is because of his very return and his meaning to the business. If he wasn't here, you would be cringing at another John Cena title match where Punk was pushed to the back yet again.


----------



## weProtectUs (Aug 17, 2010)

Jerichaholic4life said:


> People are forgetting that before all the Twitter rubbish Rock spewed out, he did have some great points in the fist 10 minutes of the promo. Cena comes in and brings up the same bullshit and mentions the promos on the wrist thing and walks off. So I don't know why people are jumping on the Cena bandwagon because he didn't bring up one interesting point whereas at least Rocky bought some up in the early minutes of his promo.
> 
> Rock stuttering his final words didn't help him at all but how on earth did Cena get the better of Rock? He once again ignored Rock's statements and truths and droned on about the same crap like every other week before it.
> 
> ...


Exactly, the beginning of his promo addressed Cena's issue with The Rock. It's one thing to say The Rock's promo wasn't as good as usual but now people are saying his mic skills are completely gone(which is bullshit).

P.S.: The Rock was out there for almost 20 mins while Cena(both this Monday & last Monday) was out there for less than a minute(last Monday 5 mins).


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*The peoples phony*

Coming from arguably the biggest rocky fan there is, myself.

What the hell was that, What kind of promo was that?, The fact he had to write notes on his wrist shows not only has the rock lost his touch, but hes not even the same person anymore.

This is not the electric, peoples champion everybody loves, this is some fake ass phony, in his body, trying out a new "dwayne Johnson" character.

I have turned on the rock, I expect "cool story bro" as responses, but I hope John cena absolutely destroys the rock at WM, and gives rocky a reality check.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: The peoples phony*

You're being worked like a 12 year old...wake up.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: The peoples phony*

Some fan you are, turning on him after one bad promo.


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: The peoples phony*

We should burn The Rock!!! Burnnnn himmmm!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: The peoples phony*

WWE desperately want a 50/50 reaction (never gonna happen), the bad promo, the writing on the wrists, it was all staged. You honestly think WWE would have him go out with visible promo notes on his arm and not even TRY and hide it with camera angles? they almost focused the camera on it.

WWE purposefully had Cena make Rock look like a douche, he wasn't even in character, it wasn't a Rock promo, it was a bad Dwayne Johnson promo.


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: The peoples phony*

You mustve missed the other thread with all the other angry fickle marks complaining about it. I think its important to note though that The Rock is holding back on the mic. You could tell even he knew it was awkward.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Loudness said:


> > - The verbal battle between The Rock and John Cena on Monday’s RAW Supershow from Portland was designed for Cena to get the upper-hand this time around. This was achieved by having Cena point out that Rock had notes for his promo written on his wrist. Some in WWE claim that Cena pointing this out was unscripted.
> > WWE officials are determined to get a 50/50 reaction for both men at WrestleMania 28 in Miami.


I do love reports I could've written up myself based on what I've seen speculated around here since 10 minutes after the promo ended.



> Exactly, the beginning of his promo addressed Cena's issue with The Rock. It's one thing to say The Rock's promo wasn't as good as usual but now people are saying his mic skills are completely gone(which is bullshit).


For the record, I don't think Rock's mic skills are "gone"... they were just lacking severely this past Monday. It all just had to do with the material he had, the lack of passion in his voice, the messing up a lot towards the end and the fact the whole promo just felt really forced on The Rock's part. I'm sure it was just a bad week and next week we'll see great Rock again, but I'm just calling it like I saw it.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: The peoples phony*

How many Rock threads are we going to have? Seriously. The first page is littered with them.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: The peoples phony*

the rock is only human
the thing with the written notes is a work (probably)
one major problem is that you guys hyped it that much that whatever the rock might have said some people wouldnt still be satisfied 
but i agree the promo was bad and boring but hell its like one out of hundred


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: The peoples phony*

You think that The Rock would forget his lines or something? Someone who has basically been learning scripts since the 90s; nonstop too, since you gotta learn scripts for movies


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: The peoples phony*

After reading this thread, I've lost all hope in the IWC. But hey, I guess passing something off as mediocre when you don't understand it is the more comfortable option.


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

*Re: The peoples phony*

The business has changed were not going to see the same Rock that we all love there are boundaries now, Having said that...

Rock Now >>>>>>> Everyone on the current roster


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: The peoples phony*

loooooool as if he actually needed to write notes or it isn't all or this whole feud was scripted to be in favour of cena
how old are you man!!
do you actually think an actor who play characters for living can't play a character he created and played for 7 years everyday well anymore?
they just want him to be shit just so you will turn on him and i guess they succeeded


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Loudness said:


> It would be more interesting from an entertainment standpoint, but Cena would get buried in the process, Rock is very intelligent unlike Cena, who is only above average, he wouldn't be able to counter Rocks arguments on the fly and he would get Billy Gunned faster than you can say cheese, and I like Cena, but Rock is just a more charismatic, better on the mic and more witty performer. You can't really let Rock go wild on Cena, they are not quite on the same level.
> 
> Also, from a business standpoint, here's a recent report explaining why the promo went how it went, if the report is true, that is:


They are terribly deluded if they think they can achieve a 50/50 split. This promo they did had little to no effect on the crowd since they were still very much pro-Rock during Cena's 3 minute promo and after he left. There wasn't an ounce of a reaction to Cena bringing up the notes on his wrist. The crowd will eat up whatever The Rock says and there's a good portion of crowds that will just never like Cena regardless of what he does because he's stale and been shoved down our throats for too long. This will never be more clear than at WM when Cena will get what he deserves and that's a reaction similar to that at Survivor Series.

The crowd at Boston is a bit smarky so the Rock will most likely have the majoirty on his side. Only a minor portion of the crowd, mainly the fairweather crowd will turn on the Rock and of course, Cena's hardcore fans will be rooting for him.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Obis said:


> I do love reports I could've written up myself based on what I've seen speculated around here since 10 minutes after the promo ended.


Yeah, I posted this report just for speculation, I don't really buy into dirtsheets but I guess they make for interesting discussion at least. Personally, I think it's quite obvious that Rock was holding back, you may consider him worse than he was in his promo, but that's what I'm getting at. 

He's a hollywood actor now, his acting ability, and thus also his mic work has actually gone up tremendously since he left the WWE, beeing around professional top actors all the time surely won't make his talents as an entertainer detoriate, I don't buy into him stumbling upon words and cutting a comparatively bad promo when WWE themselves posted a past show promo of him, where he was back to his old form, despite beeing apparently "upset" and "nervous" about Cenas statements.

Edit: @BrosOfDestruction: Just saw your post, I agree fully with what you wrote, but as I state above, I give no guarantee on the dirtsheet reports credibillity at all, so take it with a grain of salt. I neither think WWE legitimately think they can achieve what is written in that report.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: The peoples phony*



PunkShoot said:


> *Coming from arguably the biggest rocky fan there is, myself.*
> 
> What the hell was that, What kind of promo was that?, The fact he had to write notes on his wrist shows not only has the rock lost his touch, but hes not even the same person anymore.
> 
> ...


Stop making posts like "comming from the biggest Rock fan" to give it more credibility how bad The Rock was and to hide the fact that you are a little Cenation member fpalm

Second, why does everybody mean if you`re not a Rock fans anymore you must be a Cena fan?
This thread sucks


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

That report is from the observer, not saying that makes it undeniably true but people are willing to believe reports from places like wrestlezone and it is much more credible than sources like that


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

It's a sad affair to see the smarks who hated Cena so much is now on his side. This is ridiculous.


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: The peoples phony*

lol claiming to be a huge fan and then proceeding to bash the product you're a fan of is really logical.


----------



## BlindWrestlingMark (Jul 26, 2011)

So is rock going to be showing up every raw until mania?


----------



## 211544 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: The peoples phony*

The Rock played down the "I'm here to stay" argument, It was important to get certain messages across, but it was a 20 minute segment, Cena basically burned him within 2, so it's more memorable, maybe that's what they were going for, last year The Rock had the 1up, but this time, Cena is the one getting the 1up's to even it out.


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: The peoples phony*

People are human.

By the way he sounded, it sounded like he was freestyling almost and those bullet points on his wrist probably were there to keep him on track if he deterred from the main point.

even freestyling Dwayne/Rock is better than Cena.
Cena also sounded like a whiny bitchy little child during that promo.


----------



## 211544 (Feb 21, 2012)

If Cena wins, I wonder how the atmosphere will be, I mean if it's an all Rock crowd, jeez ... Cena winning would be murder and I think WWE are trying to get Cena on their side a little.


----------



## sonicslash (Sep 9, 2011)

*Re: The peoples phony*

Vince: Rock the character the had in the attitude era is better than anything we can produce now in the WWE

Rock: ok?

Vince: So we are going to make you look so bad that our current company face can have some fans in Miami

Rock: So your going to destroy all credibility Ive attained from 5 years of hard work in a month in order to try to make it a split crown in Wrestlemania?

Vince: Brilliant, right?

Rock: Not really. Why not just try harder to make his character appeal to the fans instead of keeping him a stale babyface.

Vince: Waaaay to much work...Let's just go with destroying your image.


Hmm. Seems llike something the WWE would do.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: The peoples phony*

nothin bad about that promo. at the end he seem flustered by cena, thats about all you can say about it.

i could give a fuck about writing bullet points on your arm. why should u be spending time trying to remember something when u can just write it down somewhere and make it more naturual? its an acting trick.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Cena can control a crowd.....People do care*



zkorejo said:


> LMAO are you serious? People HATE Cena.. dont give us that WWE bullshit of "he generates reaction like noone else". He is a babyface and he is booed, so he failed. End of the story. You people are seriously bragging about Cena getting the loudest boos in the history of wrestling when he is a top face of the WWE as an argument to say he is great?.. hah.. nvm.


I don't see how Cena being booed means he "failed." The worst thing a wrestler can get is no reaction, Cena get's the loudest every night. Whether it's cheers, boo's, or mixed, people are there to see John Cena.

And, there are a few reason why Cena is booed. 

One) *The Attitude Era and more specifically Stone Cold Steve Austin.* Stone Cold was a edgy, in your face, loudmouth bad-ass. He hated authority, was against the boss, and did basically whatever the hell he wanted. The people who grew up in the era loved Austin, then as time when on he left, then Cena came in. Cena is completely different from Austin, he is not a loudmouth bad-ass, he's more like Hulk Hogan. The people who grew up in the Attitude Era were used to a edgy product and a edgy top face, the people who went against authority. Cena is not against authority, he's not a bad-ass, he's the "Superhero, do everything right, hustle loyalty and respect" baby-face. Also, Cena beat alot of Attitude Era stars in the first few years he was being groomed as the top face, which many people say as "being shoved down our throats." That's why alot of the older audience want Cena to turn heel, they don't care about the business aspect or how much of a risk it is, they just want him to be a "bad-ass." 

Two) *The internet.* The internet, most specifically Youtube, has been the vocal point for Cena hatred since 2006. There's about 100 Cena sucks videos, with hundreds of very poorly typed responses about why "Cena Sucks." 

Three) *The business.* Alot of people who boo Cena don't understand how the business works, how top faces are supposed to be booked. So many people over-analyze shows and match too much without just watching it and enjoying it. People think that Cena should lose more when he probably has the most losses more than any top face in professional wrestling history. People think he should lose "clean," when they don't bother to look back in wrestling history and see that 7 times out of ten, the top face losses dirty. Alot of people just don't realize that the WWE needs Cena more than he needs the WWE, he's their cash-cow, their money-maker, the biggest draw in the WWE. I can't see him turning heel unless WWE has another top face with the dedication and commitment Cena has, and it's still a big risk. And, even if he turns heel, the kids will hate him, but I guarantee, the older audience who have hated him for 6 years, will begin to cheer him. We will be right back to square one.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: The peoples phony*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> WWE desperately want a 50/50 reaction (never gonna happen), the bad promo, the writing on the wrists, it was all staged. You honestly think WWE would have him go out with visible promo notes on his arm and not even TRY and hide it with camera angles? they almost focused the camera on it.
> 
> WWE purposefully had Cena make Rock look like a douche, he wasn't even in character, it wasn't a Rock promo, it was a bad Dwayne Johnson promo.



The promo wasn't supposed to be absolute dogshit.. The fact you could tell Rock didn't want to be there, made it dogshit.

Lines on wrist were staged, though


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: The peoples phony*

LOL @ anybody besides Rock316AE calling himself the biggest Rock fan out there. Blunt post, but I don't really know how to word it differently, it's just true.

Also @ OP, did you miss the ocassional bad promos of The Rock, or were you not even watching WWE back then? Every great promo worker, from Foley, Piper, Jake The Snake, Austin and The Rock cut mediocre promos during their career, they are remembered for their great ones though, so I don't follow with your theory. Especially in this case, where The Rocks job was to tone it down to make Cena look good.


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: The peoples phony*

What a gullible mark.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Aytiau said:


> If Cena wins, I wonder how the atmosphere will be, I mean if it's an all Rock crowd, jeez ... Cena winning would be murder and I think WWE are trying to get Cena on their side a little.


He'll get booed most likely. That said, you never really know anything. The crowd at WM 18 was against the Rock through the majority of the match and popped hard right after the 3 count. 

I highly doubt Cena gets a pop like that though. I expect the crowd to be anti-Cena but not like ECW ONS levels. I'd expect similar to that at Survivor Series which was still pretty wild. 



BlindWrestlingMark said:


> So is rock going to be showing up every raw until mania?


Yup.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

of course rock was holding back. cena said that rock called him kung pow chicken about 3 times and rock said nothing. he never called him kung pow chicken, he called him KUNG POW BITCH! that would of been an extremely easy pop to go for.. but he didnt he just gave cena time to say his shit.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Loudness said:


> Yeah, I posted this report just for speculation, I don't really buy into dirtsheets but I guess they make for interesting discussion at least. Personally, I think it's quite obvious that Rock was holding back, you may consider him worse than he was in his promo, but that's what I'm getting at.
> 
> He's a hollywood actor now, his acting ability, and thus also his mic work has actually gone up tremendously since he left the WWE, beeing around professional top actors all the time surely won't make his talents as an entertainer detoriate, I don't buy into him stumbling upon words and cutting a comparatively bad promo when WWE themselves posted a past show promo of him, where he was back to his old form, despite beeing apparently "upset" and "nervous" about Cenas statements.
> 
> Edit: @BrosOfDestruction: Just saw your post, I agree fully with what you wrote, but as I state above, I give no guarantee on the dirtsheet reports credibillity at all, so take it with a grain of salt. I neither think WWE legitimately think they can achieve what is written in that report.


hnh, you never know as well. WWE is raw, WWE is live, WWE is one take. It's not a 'okay, Mister Johnson, whenever you're ready we can begin'. Acting's safety net allows you to fail. With promos you've gotta be on point, otherwise you will stumble and fall flat on your face.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: The peoples phony*

It was clearly a to trend on Twitter/chant checklist. Fruity Pebbles? Check. Kung pow bitch? Check. Missing balls? Check. Ladyparts? Check. Boots to asses? Check.


----------



## Smash (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: The peoples phony*

Edit: they moved the topic.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: The peoples phony*

How are people saying it's not the same guy when not long before he cut a fucking brilliant promo through Facebook for 11 minutes straight? He's obviously holding back for whatever reason, if he really wanted to he'd make Cena look like trash.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

i mean raw's promo did what it was ment to do give even more fan's marks will be marks alot of rock marks have gone over to cena's side so fantastic got no problem with that but are we just going to keep seeing 10 mins promo's of rock and cena coming in for 1 mins hitting a quick shot and walking away or are we going to see the level be raised alot like rocks youtube response (the 11 min 1) and then have cena stand toe to toe with rocky shooting the promo together because for me nothing is betting than a promo with them standing face to face/ ring to ramp trash talking alot like many great promo's including the punk/jericho promo.

there is 1 small problem i see with the whole cena vs rock at ss we saw that rock is still in perfect form and hasn't missed a beat when it comes to his in ring ability and we all know cena is Not the best wrestler so how are they going to make it believable that cena wins i mean even at royal rumber we all knew cena was going to win and it was a rolls eyes finish (atleast for me) so unless cena has been holding back his talent for last 6+ months people wont believe cena winning


----------



## iMiZFiT (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: The peoples phony*

LOL @ _THE BIGGEST_ ROCK FAN WHO CHANGES SIDES AFTER ONE PROMO.

You, sir, have been played.


----------



## The_Chief (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: The peoples phony*

I love this...Austin, walked out on the fans (Fuck the company) and went home for the majority of a year...He comes back, all is forgiven because they love him for what he gave them and to the business

Rock comes back in a shitty era, not in touch with the current product, cuts a pretty piss poor promo and the fans are saying he's nothing but a phony...

Work that out for me please


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

greendayedgehead said:


> hnh, you never know as well. WWE is raw, *WWE is live, WWE is one take*. It's not a 'okay, Mister Johnson, whenever you're ready we can begin'. Acting's safety net allows you to fail. With promos you've gotta be on point, otherwise you will stumble and fall flat on your face.


How does that make a difference from houndreds of media appearances he does every year? As I said, check his post RAW promo, he was back into his normal mode as if nothing happened. People really underrate his hollywood level acting skills it seems, he is that good of an actor, something WWE is unheard of, and it's not exactly a dig, but you can't compare a wrestlers acting level with a hollywood stars. Rock can intentionally "botch" so to say, while we are used to unintentional botches in wrestling all the time hence why some people think he legitimately stumbled. Do you really think Rock is so bland that he has nothing but twitter to talk about for over 5 minutes? I don't really think you do, and neither do I.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Here's what has to be understood...the WWE is not good TV. Sure...CM Punk did a little "shoot" last June. Got everyone talking but he started using that format for all of his promos and basically he sounds like a crybaby overall. Cena has been whining NONSTOP for the majority of 4 years when it comes to the name "The Rock". But mostly the program sucks..Daniel Bryan is the real best in the world right now all things considered if you take overall presentation and package. The Rock is here to put a bigger spotlight on a product that hasn't been red hot since he was last here. To hate a man for doing that is ignorant beyond comprehension. I can understand if a 12 year old girl can be manipulated by John Cena...they pop when he takes his shirt off but a man with sense and who knows how to write and comprehend? Yeah right....this whole thing is transparent. "Please love John Cena..he's here. Sure he won't change his stale fucking presentation or address why he's been a Marine instead of the Vanilla Ice character that got him over but he's here and big bad Dwayne isn't, even though we didn't want to re-sign him in the first place". Stupid.


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

Jerichaholic4life said:


>


Holy shit why have I only seen the 2nd part of that video?

The first five minutes were awesome.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Have you noticed that when the Rock does promos? Cole and Lawler don't say JACK SHIT. They were dead silent when that guy got on the mic...they didn't say anything. LOL.


----------



## Smif-N-Wessun (Jan 21, 2012)

...Seriously? This shit is all a work. Work work work. We all gettin worked.

Why would Rocky need notes on his wrist? He aint exactly new to promo-cutting. He never had any problems wit it before. Plus he's a fuckin actor. How the hell can he memorize a script and not be able to memorize a promo? Even if he did need some notes, you really think he'd be dumb enough to put em on his gotdamn wrist? His UNCOVERED wrist? That he knows damn well is visible to everybody n their mamas? You think the cameraman would make it that obvious? 

Work.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Jerichaholic4life said:


> *People are forgetting that before all the Twitter rubbish Rock spewed out, he did have some great points in the fist 10 minutes of the promo*. Cena comes in and brings up the same bullshit and mentions the promos on the wrist thing and walks off. So I don't know why people are jumping on the Cena bandwagon because he didn't bring up one interesting point whereas at least Rocky bought some up in the early minutes of his promo.


I'm holding my hand up and admitting that I'm guilty of this. I watched the promo again and realized that I was left completely stunned from Cena coming out to the end of the promo and it shook me lol. I'm not taking back anything that I said before, the promo was still sucky for Rock's standards and Cena did get the upperhand imo because he got the last word and Rock's response when he walked away was just terrible. But Rock did have some good points and got in some good shots before he started with all the twitter crap. Watching it a second time, up until all the twitter stuff started it was going pretty well. Nothing spectacular but good. After that though it just got horrible. Then Cena came out and it all went to shit. 

I know he can do better and am waiting for it to happen either next week or at least sometime before Mania. He simply has to go for jugular at some stage or Cena's going to keep coming out the victor in their verbal battles.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

i mean if we all go into *ROCK MODE* It's easy to RIP cena (WWE Are building up cena and doing a good job but i will still hate him till he turns heel or till re REMOVES THAT DAM Smile when he gets boooed)


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Guys please don't write out your own Rock style promos, it's cringeworthy


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I definitely think the Rock won despite how limited he is. I am convinced he could get them to chant anything. Give The Rock free reign on the mic and he would embarass Cena. If the Rock was able to deliver that video promo on RAW in its full length he would've gotten a nuclear reaction for burying Cena.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Green Light said:


> Guys please don't write out your own Rock style promos, it's cringeworthy


oh God, I cannot agree more.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

Jerichaholic4life said:


> People are forgetting that before all the Twitter rubbish Rock spewed out, he did have some great points in the fist 10 minutes of the promo. Cena comes in and brings up the same bullshit and mentions the promos on the wrist thing and walks off. So I don't know why people are jumping on the Cena bandwagon because he didn't bring up one interesting point whereas at least Rocky bought some up in the early minutes of his promo.
> 
> Rock stuttering his final words didn't help him at all but how on earth did Cena get the better of Rock? He once again ignored Rock's statements and truths and droned on about the same crap like every other week before it.
> 
> ...


funny how he can't do this kind of promo live, maybe it's because he was reading from a script or a teleprompter when he cut the promo via satellite fpalm


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

bboy said:


> funny how he can't do this kind of promo live, maybe it's because he was reading from a script or a teleprompter when he cut the promo via satellite fpalm


I agree, Cena can't cut a promo without writers making one for him. He takes more roids than pees.


----------



## Creme De La Creme (Aug 20, 2011)

Green Light said:


> Guys please don't write out your own Rock style promos, it's cringeworthy


LOL


----------



## Hladeit (Feb 24, 2012)

Raged said:


> The Rock had ammo, all of which he used up in his facebook promo. He is left with nothing. Besides not showing up every week and making excuses, after you have been exposed, doesnt help either.
> 
> "Promo written on the Wrist" wasnt scripted or planned. Its just rock fans trying to cover up for him.
> 
> ...




fpalm 

what a ridiculous post.


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8a1SFEs9D78

I have a great feeling we will see this rock soon, and he will destroy cena!


----------



## Elijah89 (May 21, 2011)

How come when Cena runs down The Rock, you guys are always saying that they are just putting Cena over and holding The Rock back from really burying him?

But when The Rock does the same thing to Cena, you guys say how talented Rock is and how he electrifies like no other? Cena and Rock are actually from the same cloth. Both of the were "raised" by the WWE when it comes to their styles, so they were taught by the same organization. Chances are Cena just like Rock can take that mic entertain just as well as The Rock does and he has showed that since he arrived on the scene and during this feud with Rocky.

Looking at the youtube promo The Rock did, I keep asking myself how did he own Cena?

There is nothing wrong with being a white boy from West Newbury, MA and loving hip hop at the same time. That sounds pretty damn ignorant.

Nor is there anything wrong with being a top babyface that gets booed by a bunch high school and college aged students who do not want to move on from a certain period. Oh, hate Cena because he does not talk about shoving things up peoples asses, his strudel, or is bald headed, flips off his boss, and drinks beer because that is what a mature viewer would like. Any grown man over the age of twenty with a mindset like that needs their head examined. It is okay (but still unreasonable) if you are some hipster over the age of 12 and under the age of 20. That is a period in your life where you are angsty as hell and hate the world for some odd reason. You Attitude Era fans are the baby boomers of wrestling generations, everything has to be yours, yours, yours, yours, until the end of time. Damn John Cena for wanting to be a hero to a new generation of fans. Lol. I really cannot find a justifiable reason to really hate John Cena the way you guys do.

Then there is the whole thing with Cena being so called full of his shit because he said Rock would not give a damn if the company closed it's doors tomorrow. You Rocky marks (or should I say nostalgia marks) argue back that The Rock is the reason that there is still a WWE today. I call bullhshit.

This is a man who saw wrestling as a second or third choice. The whole thing about growing up in this business is not an argument that I am going to buy. The Rock decided to become a wrestler in order for him to prosper. He did not do it in order for the WWE to prosper. I highly doubt The Rock showed up in late 1996 with the mindset of keeping the WWE in business. Hell, if the WWE closed it's doors this summer while Rock is off filming a movie and the news got passed to him, do you really think he is going to give a damn? The guy stayed in the business for a very long six and a half to seven years (lol) and you guys justify that as love for the business. You guys are horrible judges of character if you cannot see the inner primadonna of Dwayne Johnson, hell he just showed it this past Monday.

Then there are the notes on the wrist. Even if that was a shoot (which I doubt) why is it okay for guys like Rock and Punk to do things like that to Cena, but when Cena does it you all call foul?


----------



## Nick Logan (Mar 6, 2011)

*Re: The peoples phony*



PunkShoot said:


> Coming from arguably the biggest rocky fan there is, myself.
> 
> What the hell was that, What kind of promo was that?, The fact he had to write notes on his wrist shows not only has the rock lost his touch, but hes not even the same person anymore.
> 
> ...


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

The amount of people rooting for Cena now after this last Raw proves to me that Vince is one of the best marketing men ever. He knows how to frame an argument. How his wife lost that election I'll never know.


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: The peoples phony*



PunkShoot said:


> Coming from arguably the biggest rocky fan there is, myself.
> 
> What the hell was that, What kind of promo was that?, The fact he had to write notes on his wrist shows not only has the rock lost his touch, but hes not even the same person anymore.
> 
> ...


Someone's probably already beat me to it and i'm too lazy to check but is it still real to you, dammit?



Burgle_the_Kutt said:


> The amount of people rooting for Cena now after this last Raw proves to me that Vince is one of the best marketing men ever. He knows how to frame an argument. How his wife lost that election I'll never know.


The internet forum doesn't represent a majority in any way lol. Cena will still be getting booed out of the building.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Elijah89 said:


> How come when Cena runs down The Rock, you guys are always saying that they are just putting Cena over and holding The Rock back from really burying him?
> 
> But when The Rock does the same thing to Cena, you guys say how talented Rock is and how he electrifies like no other? Cena and Rock are actually from the same cloth. Both of the were "raised" by the WWE when it comes to their styles, so they were taught by the same organization. Chances are Cena just like Rock can take that mic entertain just as well as The Rock does and he has showed that since he arrived on the scene and during this feud with Rocky.
> 
> ...


lol.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Elijah89 said:


> How come when Cena runs down The Rock, you guys are always saying that they are just putting Cena over and holding The Rock back from really burying him?
> 
> But when The Rock does the same thing to Cena, you guys say how talented Rock is and how he electrifies like no other? Cena and Rock are actually from the same cloth. Both of the were "raised" by the WWE when it comes to their styles, so they were taught by the same organization. Chances are Cena just like Rock can take that mic entertain just as well as The Rock does and he has showed that since he arrived on the scene and during this feud with Rocky.
> 
> ...


Comedy..and just for my own entertainment, the reason why it's "not OK" is because this overrated son of a bitch has been smiling off feuds and no selling EVERYONE for over 6 years...first it was the "most controversial star" sell from the commentators and these days it's "no one emits more emotion or is as polarizing a figure" as John Cena to explain his lack of heart and laziness as fans boo him out on PPV and on Raw weekly. Now he's some observant tough guy that says "Dwayne Johnson is gonna be scared at WM 28"...LOL. The guy who was in MUCH more hardcore matches? Would have crazy back and forth promos with Stone Cold, Vince, Jericho, and Foley..some of the greatest mic workers that ever existed? GET REAL, man.


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

Elijah89 said:


> There is nothing wrong with being a white boy from West Newbury, MA and loving hip hop at the same time. That sounds pretty damn ignorant.


Most white boys from West Newbury, MA that love hip-hop probably don't start a "chain gang" and get a Brooklyn accent out of nowhere though. fpalm

Don't act like he just passes himself off as "some guy who loves hip-hop", he took it a little further than that.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Tronnik said:


> Most white boys from West Newbury, MA that love hip-hop probably don't start a "chain gang" and get a Brooklyn accent out of nowhere though. fpalm
> 
> Don't act like he just passes himself off as "some guy who loves hip-hop", he took it a little further than that.


Let me guess... he used to rap before his matches. And that's bad... how?

Plus, it's a fucking character.


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

Tronnik said:


> Most white boys from West Newbury, MA that love hip-hop probably don't start a "chain gang" and get a Brooklyn accent out of nowhere though. fpalm
> 
> Don't act like he just passes himself off as "some guy who loves hip-hop", he took it a little further than that.


Its a gimmick dude


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Burgle_the_Kutt said:


> The amount of people rooting for Cena now after this last Raw proves to me that Vince is one of the best marketing men ever. He knows how to frame an argument. How his wife lost that election I'll never know.


on here ok but the crowd didnt care at all. they just chanted for Rock even with Cena getting in some good shots.


----------



## Upgrayedd (Jun 7, 2007)

Yeah, the crowd continued to chant for The Rock even after Cena left. I get that they're trying to have Cena one up The Rock to make it look like Cena is in The Rock's league. But he's not. They're determined to get a 50/50 crowd split at WrestleMania and they're not going to. 

They will never learn that any male older than 10 HATES John Cena and no angle they put him in or how they book him will change that. People are just sick of his whole baby face gimmick. Maybe if he went heel it would help him connect with the older fans. But as a baby face no matter what they do the only people cheering Cena will be kids and women.


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

SoupMan Prime said:


> on here ok but the crowd didnt care at all. they just chanted for Rock even with Cena getting in some good shots.


Yeah I love how the crowd just went right back with The Rock


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

RawIsWiz28 said:


> Yeah I love how the crowd just went right back with The Rock


because the crowd isn't stupid. WWE keep booking things as if they're only audiences are below the age of 10! They forcefully make us forget stuff from the past as if it never happened, and now they think by doing this shit with cena/rock that we will instantly think " ahhh boooo rock, cena here every week he no need write promos on wrists to be entertaining, rock you suck you only like hollywood you no like wwe and us you only like films and movies" Stupid, he is the peoples champ for a reason and will ALWAYS be no matter what stupidity wwe and cena throw at us. #TeamBringIt


----------



## max314 (Jan 10, 2012)

Upgrayedd said:


> People are just sick of his whole baby face gimmick. Maybe if he went heel it would help him connect with the older fans.


I think that's exactly what The Rock meant when he made his "babyface" comment.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

Choke2Death said:


> Let me guess... he used to rap before his matches. And that's bad... how?
> 
> Plus, it's a fucking character.


It's a character but dude...one of the biggest turn offs is people being FAKE, character or not, especially in hip hop. Cena had that thuggish persona, he was "hard." And then they showed him leaving in a nice house in the burbs of MA. Come on man, lmao. After that video was shown in 2005 the fans immediately began to turn on him. People point out the whole "private school" "burbs' thing because that's not how Cena portrayed himself from the beginning. You can be hip hop and be from the burbs; LL Cool J and RUN DMC were from burbs in Queens. But they didn't act fake. There's a difference, a big one.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm gonna ROTF&LaughMAO when the Rock blasts Cena in one of the upcoming Raws and everyone goes back to hating on Cena.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Just rewatched the promo and I think I can pinpoint the exact bit where it goes off, it's great right up until after he says the people are tired of Cena being forced down their throats. Then he says the "right now trending worldwide..." line and it starts to go completely off track


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

The Main Headliner said:


> I'm gonna ROTF&LaughMAO when the Rock blasts Cena in one of the upcoming Raws and everyone goes back to hating on Cena.


lolz. Bandwagon at its finest should this happen.


----------



## Peterf93 (Jul 6, 2010)

I used to love 'The Rock' back in the day, but i hate this rock guy, i don't know if hes a legitimate ass or hes just acting like a cocky ass but i don't like his character at all, hes just comes across like one of them people you meet in you'r every day life who you would love to give a slap, he does tell a few funny jokes in fairness, but ye hes a legit ass.

Really hope Cena beats him but he HAS to turn heel, just be so epic i wont be happy if he beats him fairly and gives a cheesy smile and walks out, NO NO NO that cant happen i will be so pissed


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

The Main Headliner said:


> It's a character but dude...one of the biggest turn offs is people being FAKE, character or not, especially in hip hop. Cena had that thuggish persona, he was "hard." And then they showed him leaving in a nice house in the burbs of MA. Come on man, lmao. After that video was shown in 2005 the fans immediately began to turn on him. People point out the whole "private school" "burbs' thing because that's not how Cena portrayed himself from the beginning. You can be hip hop and be from the burbs; LL Cool J and RUN DMC were from burbs in Queens. But they didn't act fake. There's a difference, a big one.


The Undertaker isn't really from the dead, Kane isn't really from hell. Cena was simply playing a character.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Peterf93 said:


> *I used to love 'The Rock' back in the day, but i hate this rock guy, i don't know if hes a legitimate ass or hes just acting like a cocky ass but i don't like his character at all, hes just comes across like one of them people you meet in you'r every day life who you would love to give a slap, he does tell a few funny jokes in fairness, but ye hes a legit ass.*
> 
> Really hope Cena beats him but he HAS to turn heel, just be so epic i wont be happy if he beats him fairly and gives a cheesy smile and walks out, NO NO NO that cant happen i will be so pissed


I honestly don't get how people can keep saying this, Rock WAS ALWAYS a cocky and arrogant character which is what got him over in the first place. It's like saying you used to be a fan of Austin but then he started drinking beer and flipping people off so you don't like him anymore


----------



## Jerichaholic4life (Jun 29, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> I'm holding my hand up and admitting that I'm guilty of this. I watched the promo again and realized that I was left completely stunned from Cena coming out to the end of the promo and it shook me lol. I'm not taking back anything that I said before, the promo was still sucky for Rock's standards and Cena did get the upperhand imo because he got the last word and Rock's response when he walked away was just terrible. But Rock did have some good points and got in some good shots before he started with all the twitter crap. Watching it a second time, up until all the twitter stuff started it was going pretty well. Nothing spectacular but good. After that though it just got horrible. *Then Cena came out and it all went to shit. *
> 
> I know he can do better and am waiting for it to happen either next week or at least sometime before Mania. He simply has to go for jugular at some stage or Cena's going to keep coming out the victor in their verbal battles.


Exactly. It's quite frustrating that his valid points were overshadowed by the whole twitter crap that he gave out. Not only did it overshadow his points but made his promo come off weak. 

I don't think the promo was terrible, but the segment was going well until Cena literally killed the development of it. Sure the whole notes on the wrist thing fazed Rock a bit but he gave Rock nothing to work with, no comeback or point to set up an exchange between the two. He didn't even address Rock's original points.

He kind of sucked the life out of the promo and left, leaving Rock the job to pick up the pieces and spew together sentences to end the segment. It clearly shows Rock was struggling for words at the end simply because he wasn't given much to work with after Cena ignored Rock's original points.

I feel great wrestlers should make sure their opponent looks good as well as themselves and I just don't feel that between these two and it's just literally bitching and moaning. The exchange between Punk and Jericho on the very same show was a good example of swapping and throwing insults, creating exchanges between the two and still made each other look good in the process. Whereas Rock and Cena are just desperately trying to get a one up on each other and it's becoming tiresome. 

I hope just like you that Rock steps it up because Cena's going to drag on his same points every week if he doesn't. Rock is the one to make this feud step up a notch and he needs to do it fast.


----------



## Peterf93 (Jul 6, 2010)

Green Light said:


> I honestly don't get how people can keep saying this, Rock WAS ALWAYS a cocky and arrogant character which is what got him over in the first place. It's like saying you used to be a fan of Austin but then he started drinking beer and flipping people off so you don't like him anymore


Austin was different because he was a badass, he wasnt arrogant just came across as a 'hardman' Rock is a jackass, i dont know maybe ive been PG`d! he just legitimately annoys me ha ha!


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

People need to see this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EN9KbM0FaDc&feature=g-all&context=G201536bFAAAAAAAACAA


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

Peterf93 said:


> Austin was different because he was a badass, he wasnt arrogant just came across as a 'hardman' Rock is a *jackass*, i dont know maybe ive been PG`d! he just legitimately annoys me ha ha!


That's his character. lmao. Think about it man. For christ's sake he refers to himself in the third person. The essence of the Rock's character is a cocky, asshole heel who's absolutely full of himself. It's just that character evolved in to one of the biggest mega faces of all time. Right place right era, right time. And its obviously carried over.


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

greaz taker! said:


> because the crowd isn't stupid. WWE keep booking things as if they're only audiences are below the age of 10! They forcefully make us forget stuff from the past as if it never happened, and now they think by doing this shit with cena/rock that we will instantly think " ahhh boooo rock, cena here every week he no need write promos on wrists to be entertaining, rock you suck you only like hollywood you no like wwe and us you only like films and movies" Stupid, he is the peoples champ for a reason and will ALWAYS be no matter what stupidity wwe and cena throw at us. #TeamBringIt


Truth


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

To the people who said shit like: "The Rock had everyone cheering for him, he wins. If you can get the crowd on your side, you've won." Sure, some of that can be considered true, but the Rock was always gonna get cheered. Anything he said last night (before Cena interrupted) got cheered, and half of it was pathetic. The Kung Pao Bitch thing was laughable. So many people think Cena's childish... Look at what he was saying. Fruity Pebbles is so old; Cena doesn't even wear bright shirts anymore. The Rock's arguments were somewhat valid, but Cena is in the right here in the long run. Cena has been forced down our throats, yes; but right now he's a doing a great job, and the Rock is slowly starting to look weaker.


----------



## 2ManyLimes (Sep 25, 2011)

Calling out the notes on his arm was lame. What's next, "LOL you use an autocue."

It was really the fact that after he called him out on that, he then said it was for a promo. There's breaking kayfabe. For example, saying real names of wrestlers and then there's shattering it.

The Rocks promo was something for the crowd, silly words to chant but it didn't really add to the feud, as this, "your not here but I am," thing has been going on for months now.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

The reason why Cena looks silly with the Doctor of Thuganomics stuff is that gimmick has been dead for 5 years.

Rock comes back cuts a promo on Cena, then Cena raps to him. If you're the Rock you're like WTF is that? It would be one thing if that was his current gimmick but to pull it out from nowhere is a different story.

I'm actually on the reverse side of everyone else. I thought the Rock was better when he was pumping the sh*t out of Twitter. When that promo started everything seemed forced and awkward. He failed on the Kung Pau b**** hashline but after that's when he started to hit his stride. Cena missing balls might have been the highlight of the promo.

I think the Rock is having a real hard time trying to explain his absense and that he indeed loves the company. If I was him I'd just say I'm done with addressing it. I'll prove it by staying with the company. Cena if you're going to beat this dead horse that's on you. It's exactly why people don't like you, you refuse to change even after something has beaten to death.


----------



## weProtectUs (Aug 17, 2010)

Peterf93 said:


> I used to love 'The Rock' back in the day, but i hate this rock guy, i don't know if hes a legitimate ass or hes just acting like a cocky ass but i don't like his character at all, hes just comes across like one of them people you meet in you'r every day life who you would love to give a slap, he does tell a few funny jokes in fairness, but ye hes a legit ass.
> 
> Really hope Cena beats him but he HAS to turn heel, just be so epic i wont be happy if he beats him fairly and gives a cheesy smile and walks out, NO NO NO that cant happen i will be so pissed


Someone just started watching wrestling.


----------



## yeahnahyeah (Jan 3, 2012)

So for next weeks RAW do we lower our expectations or prepare to be electrified?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Tronnik said:


> Most white boys from West Newbury, MA that love hip-hop probably don't start a "chain gang" and get a Brooklyn accent out of nowhere though.


youre asking if it's still real to him? Are you unfamiliar with what the word gimmick means in wrestling?


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

ZigglerMark83 said:


> youre asking if it's still real to him? Are you unfamiliar with what the word gimmick means in wrestling?


But a gimmick that was dead for 5 years.

It was weird that Rock cut a promo on him and he raps a response back. Glad that the Rock's clowned Cena repeatedly on that one.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

i feel sorry for cena,his baby fans turn his back
5:12


----------



## Ravishing23 (Sep 29, 2009)

I think Rock was stuttering at the end because going between Dwayne Johnson and The Rock character messed him up. Staying in character of The Rock for the entire segment is easy, going in out of character messed it up.

Were those actual notes on his wrist? Or is it a new tattoo? If it was notes then they just probably wanted to make Rock's character look weak after going Hollywood, one up Cena. Rock is going to be absent again after, Cena is going to be sticking around, they have to give the guy something. Rock is helping to build Cena, he's going to have to take some hits. Hope Cena doesn't win at Wrestlemania and then Rock shakes his hand and gives him respect, I have a feeling they will pull something like this. 

Anyone notice the one kid booing at the end, it really stood out, boooooooooo, booooooooooo, again and again, it was real annoying, the one John Cena fan decided to attend that Raw.


----------



## kersed (Aug 20, 2010)

*Re: The peoples phony*



PunkShoot said:


> Coming from arguably the biggest rocky fan there is, myself.
> 
> What the hell was that, What kind of promo was that?, The fact he had to write notes on his wrist shows not only has the rock lost his touch, but hes not even the same person anymore.
> 
> ...


Those of you who are unfamiliar with the term "fair weather fan", this is textbook. :lmao


----------



## Tacticalpanic (Sep 7, 2011)

the rock and cena dont have much to work with , neither do undertaker and triple H , the only feud on the wrestlemania card that makes any real sence is Y2J vs CM punk , the rest are just fighting becuse they sound like big fights on paper , i thought the punk promo at the beginning of raw was by far the best , it made me care about the match as if it was important that we find out who is the best, both guys had legit resons for wanting to fight each other , cena rock has been bullshit from the start. 

if the rock had came back and said cena's only top of the mountain in wwe becuse the rock isint in it , then the feud would at leased have some sort of reson.

why are the rock and cena even fighting again?


----------



## gmount (Sep 26, 2011)

Ass Invader said:


> It's a sad affair to see the smarks who hated Cena so much is now on his side. This is ridiculous.


I feel the exact same way. what has happened? they have honestly brainwashed all these guys into actually believing cena is half decent? why can't everybody wake up and get the hate up again, we're sick of him, LET OUR VOICES BE HEARD!!


----------



## Tacticalpanic (Sep 7, 2011)

gmount said:


> I feel the exact same way. what has happened? they have honestly brainwashed all these guys into actually believing cena is half decent? why can't everybody wake up and get the hate up again, we're sick of him, LET OUR VOICES BE HEARD!!


no we're just happy to see that cena isint in the WWE title match. the rock is a decoy so we can get good title matches this year.


----------



## D-Tre (Nov 22, 2010)

The thing that seems to get lost in the shuffle of "Rocky sucks now" is, he addressed what Cena said last week. Outside the Twitter shit, he did cut a pretty good promo. What I'm interested in seeing now is, were those "notes" a plant to further this feud or was it legitimately Rock needing the extra reminder on what to say. My guess it's part of the story line, seeing how this is the first time in his career we're hearing about it. Supposedly he's going to be there every week, should be good.

Sorry if this was addressed but I didn't read all 53 pages, just a couple here and there.


----------



## Lifthrasir (May 19, 2008)

Normally I'm firmly on Rock's side, but that promo was really subpar for him - Cena was the clear winner in the mike battle this time....


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

I love Rock and I'm all for him and he represents my era of wrestling....

but Kung Pow Bitch is the WORST insult ever

that is all


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Cena is going to get booe'd out of the arena in Miami. Much worse than ONS and Money In The Bank. Who cares who owned who, the bottom line is Rock > Cena. Cena will never be considered on the level of Austin, Rock, Hbk, Hogan, and others. No matter what Vince tries to throw at us, it isn't going to work. So ya can countinue to cheer for Cena being the underdog or being fooled that The Rock really needs notes on his wrist to memorize things (when he clearly didn't look at his wrist) during his promo or segment. What happens when The Rock/Cena fued is done? You people who are cheering for Cena will go back to booing him for 2 reasons: 1, because he didn't turn heel or 2, because he's usually being shoved down ur throats.


Oh and another thing, I bet if The Rock lose at WM, a bunch of threads will be made on this forum saying "OMGZ, CENA IS BETTER THAN THE ROCKZ, BECAUSE HE BEATS HIM AT WM". Fools, I hope Rock tears him alive


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

The promos needed more intensity IMO, I know this is just one out of possibly 5 more weeks of promos till Wrestlemania so I guess closer to Wrestlemania there will be more intensity. I know Rock isn't a wrestler anymore and when he was out there it felt like it was indeed more Dwayne Johnson and not The Rock.


----------



## John Cena = legend (Mar 1, 2012)

After the great promo of the living legend John Cena, Mr. johnson with the same reply: " I'll kick your ass. "

John Cena's 3 minutes promo was way better than the horrible 20 minutes of johnson.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

The Main Headliner said:


> It's a character but dude...one of the biggest turn offs is people being FAKE, character or not, especially in hip hop. Cena had that thuggish persona, he was "hard." And then they showed him leaving in a nice house in the burbs of MA. Come on man, lmao. After that video was shown in 2005 the fans immediately began to turn on him. People point out the whole "private school" "burbs' thing because that's not how Cena portrayed himself from the beginning. You can be hip hop and be from the burbs; LL Cool J and RUN DMC were from burbs in Queens. But they didn't act fake. There's a difference, a big one.


But Thuganomics was just a nickname. He didn't claim to be a thug and characters are pretty common in hip-hop. Scarface is a character, Brad Jordan portrays it and he doesn't literally kill people and sell drugs, it's just his character's central topics. And he's one of the most respected people in hip-hop. Brotha Lynch Hung is not a cannibal in person, but that's the character his music is centered around.


----------



## diorama (Feb 4, 2009)

Well maybe I'm not one of the 'critical' fans we have here. But seriously what's so wrong with Rock's promo?

-Twitter stuffs and lame jokes? I think his point is he can say anything as lame as shit and still having far better reaction than Cena.
-Written notes? I find it hard to believe a Hollywood actor and one of the best talkers in WWE history needed a visually obvious notes. If they can give that to superstars, I guess John Morrison would've been a world champion now.
-Not his usual self? Not his best promo, sure, but he get his points across and get great reactions.
-Actually Cena didn't really rebutt Rock issue. I don't get how people say he own Rock.

Call me Rock's biggest fanboy, whatever. I don't hate Cena. I just state what transpired to me last night. Think any different? Feel free to educate me.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Cena whole promo at the end hinged on the notes on wrists. 

All he said was I'm going to kick your ass. Right, thanks for the info.


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

Page 54 of everyone agreeing Cena outdid Rock but reposting their opinions anyways.


----------



## Suit Up (Feb 24, 2012)

cant wait for cena to get boo'd out of the building


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

One of the best photo wwe ever had!


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

Cena did look stronger in the promo tonight, and that is probably what the WWE want, some people seem to be forgetting that wrestling is entirely staged.


----------



## ThePhenomRises (Dec 21, 2011)

Till next week, I'm reserving judgement on how the heck WWE meant that promo. 1 mediocre Rock promo can happen, it's nothing out of the ordinary after all this time. But *TWO* mediocre Rock promos... *in a row*... and we've got a winning theory, guys! And that is, WWE are indeed holding Rock back so that Rock/Cena doesn't have the aura of a HHH/Slater match in people's eyes. Where was this Cena for 7 years if he's all of a sudden "better than Rock"lmao btw @ that).

How low can WWE sink, if that's the case? Have Taker run away backstage when they get around to a Taker/Cena feud?


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

Yeah The Rocks softness is annoying, I don't see him switching up the character though, he wont all of a sudden turn into 1999 Rock, and talk in that hilarious patronizing tone he used to do. "What is your name? Do you like...donuts?...Whats your..favorite..donut?". I WISH He came back to that style but it aint him anymore.

The best I see coming out the rock, is what hes currently doing, I don't think it'll be more entertaining - you're overestimating the situation, for those who watched wrestling back in the day, we've got a high standard, sorry but in 2012 theres nothing the rock can say do be on par with the funny shit he said back in 1999 era, reason being..most of us were kids. We've grown older and dont find the rocks shit as funny as it used to be, albeit still hilarious. 


Cenas a good sport, he will no doubt be boo'd out the building in Miami, thing is he is terrible and contradicting, i remember one promo him talking about race and shit, now hes on that fame shit. I honestly wish rock feuded with HHH.


I'm only watching wwe for this rock match, they must be doing sometihng right, I cant name more than half the roster and havent really watched WWE religiously since 2002 - but bringing back an icon definitely has bought a few moreviewers


----------



## nderq (Mar 1, 2012)

* Proof that line was not a work


26:32 - 30:06*








This is officially made Raw Recap video package and WWE has specifically edited out that part. So obviously Cena went off-script with that line and the Rock was legit rattled because of it. 

Notice how they even edited out all that rock's repeated when he was nervous after cena left?


----------



## Mexxecutioner (Jun 28, 2011)

No it wasn't. After the WWE realized how bad this idea was with the notes, they decided to stop talk about it.

In the other Recap videos it also wasn't mentioned that Cena talked about Rocky needing Brian for his promos and so on.

It's just so that all the smart marks on the internet think the notes where for real.


----------



## The_Chief (Dec 31, 2011)

Wow wow wow.....Hold the phone.....I just watched the recap and Cena said "I may not have balls"......

Wow, so he broke the 4th wall badly trying to own the Rock and then in turn owned himself??

This dude is a disgrace to Taker, Bret, Austin and whoever else worked their asses off....I actually despise him and his stupid fucking smile


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

^ I know right. 

I may not have balls but....

Hold up, wait a minute, you just admitted you have NO balls. WTF!


----------



## EnglishWrestling (Mar 24, 2011)

nderq said:


> * Proof that line was not a work
> 
> 
> 26:32 - 30:06*
> ...


He did have notes on his arm, but don't be stupid. This video doesn't "prove" anything. They cut a 20 minute promo down to 3 minutes. That means they cut MOST of what was said out. Not only the line about notes on his wrist.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

Ravishing23 said:


> Were those actual notes on his wrist? Or is it a new tattoo? If it was notes then they just probably wanted to make Rock's character look weak after going Hollywood, one up Cena.





kersed said:


> Those of you who are unfamiliar with the term "fair weather fan", this is textbook. :lmao


Changing your allegiance from Rock to Cena doesn't make you a fair-weather fan. 2012 Rock =/= 2003 Rock. I was a HUGE Matt Hardy fan in 2003, but I'd root for Dolph Ziggler against Fatt in 2012. Does that make me a fair-weather fan? Does that make any sense at all? No, sir. It does not.



Tacticalpanic said:


> why are the rock and cena even fighting again?


Well, it was rooted in Cena's real-life taunts toward Rock, trying to goad him into a match. The feud has moved on since then to all sorts of different topics...would you rather they rehash the origins of the feud _ad nauseum_? If they did, you'd complain that the story wasn't progressing. Sheesh.



Bro said:


> Kung Pow Bitch is the WORST insult ever


You think so, eh? I give you...












nba2k10 said:


> I bet if The Rock lose at WM, a bunch of threads will be made on this forum saying "OMGZ, CENA IS BETTER THAN THE ROCKZ, BECAUSE HE BEATS HIM AT WM". Fools, I hope Rock tears him alive


I wouldn't worry too much. Most people who know their ass from their elbow know that Rock is (or was, anyway) better than Cena overall. That said, for the sake of your sanity, I wouldn't get your hopes for a Rock victory too high.



Chicago Warrior said:


> The promos needed more intensity IMO, I know this is just one out of possibly 5 more weeks of promos till Wrestlemania so I guess closer to Wrestlemania there will be more intensity. I know Rock isn't a wrestler anymore and when he was out there it felt like it was indeed more Dwayne Johnson and not The Rock.


Patience is a virtue. You're right - there are five more weeks to fill, probably almost entirely with promos between the two. Can't blow your (narrative) load too soon.



Mexxecutioner said:


> It's just so that all the smart marks on the internet think the notes where for real.


You genuinely believe that the WWE writers had Rock write the notes on his wrist so that Cena could tear him down? These are the same people that can't write anything cogent, and you're giving them this much credit?


----------



## Mexxecutioner (Jun 28, 2011)

Vin Ghostal said:


> You genuinely believe that the WWE writers had Rock write the notes on his wrist so that Cena could tear him down? These are the same people that can't write anything cogent, and you're giving them this much credit?


Yes I do. Do you think that The Rock needed the notes? Not really, do you?
The WWE needed arguments for Cena. And now Cena can talk about the notes thing for the next two weeks.

Imagine the notes insult where not there for Cena. Him coming out and interrupting Rocky would have been horrible. As he had no points other then "you have notes" and "keep on trending".


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Well Rock does a lot of movies during these appearances, perhaps it's harder to do that and memorize promos too.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

Mexxecutioner said:


> Yes I do. Do you think that The Rock needed the notes? Not really, do you?
> The WWE needed arguments for Cena. And now Cena can talk about the notes thing for the next two weeks.
> 
> Imagine the notes insult where not there for Cena. Him coming out and interrupting Rocky would have been horrible. As he had no points other then "you have notes" and "keep on trending".


But why, if they wanted to make the notes a talking point for Cena, would they completely edit that part out of the subsequent video package shown on NXT?


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

^I dont know if he will keep on at that specific point. The notes line had done its work already, they dont need to labour that point. Just because it wasnt added in the recap doesnt mean it was legit shooting. Even if it was a work they also wouldnt want to hang too much on its importance. Either way its showing the Rock up in a way so they wont want to rub it in.


----------



## Mexxecutioner (Jun 28, 2011)

Vin Ghostal said:


> But why, if they wanted to make the notes a talking point for Cena, would they completely edit that part out of the subsequent video package shown on NXT?


Perhaps they want it to be a "surprise" factor for the people who only watch Raw. Or perhaps they realized that the whole notes angle was total bull**** and want to erase it by not talking about.
Or perhaps they want us to believe that it was unscripted and that Cena went off-script, although he didn't. 

I am sure that this was all scripted and made up. Perhaps only between Cena and Rock.
If Rock really needed notes he would have hid (sorry what's the past form of "to hide"?) it better than writing it on his arm while wearing a muscle shirt. Even if some people may think so, Rock is not that stupid.


----------



## Naman (Feb 17, 2012)

That's a bit of a reach.... I'm sorry, but I do not give the same guys who executed the anonymous GM storyline, or the Nexus storyline, or the conspiracy storyline, that much credit when it comes to story-writing ability. These are the same people who even managed to almost screw up CM Punk's monumental push after the shoot promo. No, I don't believe the head creatives are so crafty that they'd intentionally have The Rock come out with notes on his wrist, cut this huge, heart-felt, twenty minute promo, just to have Cena come out and discredit (or attempt to, anyway) everything The Rock just said in those twenty minutes with a shoot promo targeted at his notes....and then, at the last minute..literally, a couple of days later, decide that it's complete bullcrap and decide to edit it out of the video package. If the whole thing was a work, and The Rock really was in on it, maybe...MAYYBE they decided to nix Cena's comments to make him look good. But you have several people here saying that The Rock intentionally stumbled, he intentionally stuttered and screwed up to make Cena look like a legitimate threat. But then the hell would they edit his stumbling out of the video package as it would have people reacting who didn't see Raw, 'Oh hell, Cena just got The Rock trippin' balls..Rock needs to watch out.' That entire video package made THE ROCK look good, made THE ROCK look better than Cena, other than the other way around. I think it's just as possible that everything happened the way it was supposed to, but Cena ended up shooting off the cuff too much and said something that shouldn't have been said. We don't know what The Rock did the night before Raw, we don't know what his schedule was, especially since the Oscars was the night before. So he might've been tired, exhausted, rusty, etc., and he might've thought he needed the notes to keep himself on track. This is just as a possibility as it being a genius work that creative team pulled out of their ass.


----------



## stalematenate (Dec 7, 2011)

I heard Cena likes men.


----------



## Smif-N-Wessun (Jan 21, 2012)

...Wow. Yall niggs gettin worked hard. The Rock is a fucking big-time actor. He's literally been LIVING off of memorizing scripts for the past 15 years of his life. You honestly think he needs fuckin notes on his wrists to memorize shit? smh


----------



## Choiceproman (Mar 16, 2011)

Silly Rock marks will try and spin anything to in his favor, even if all the evidence is to the contrary.

Even if WWE writers were clever enough to come up with the "cheat notes" angle, The Rock is credited as being one of the best promo guys in the history of Wrestling. Vince would never, ever, ever let them do an angle that might suggest he's a hack...nor would Dwayne agree to it.

Besides, The Rocks was legit shaken up by the end of the promo. He's a good actor, but he's not that good. Something Cena said got under his skin for real. Just accept it.

Also, Kevin Kelly wrote an article confirming that Rocky has used cue cards in past promos.


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

Smif-N-Wessun said:


> ...Wow. Yall niggs gettin worked hard. The Rock is a fucking big-time actor. He's literally been LIVING off of memorizing scripts for the past 15 years of his life. You honestly think he needs fuckin notes on his wrists to memorize shit? smh


You're right, I'm sure The Rock has always nailed every scene perfectly on the first take. It's just a wonder he hasn't won an Oscar yet.

(Edit: this post was sarcastic, in case you couldn't tell.)


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Am I the only one that felt like the reap from NXT made the promo seem 10x better than what it came across as on Monday lol.




Choiceproman said:


> Silly Rock marks will try and spin anything to in his favor, even if all the evidence is to the contrary.
> 
> Even if WWE writers were clever enough to come up with the "cheat notes" angle, The Rock is credited as being one of the best promo guys in the history of Wrestling. Vince would never, ever, ever let them do an angle that might suggest he's a hack...nor would Dwayne agree to it.
> 
> ...


He wasn't shaken up, as soon as those cameras went off he was 100% fine. It shows from his Post RAW promo. He did a great job selling the shot. Thats all there is to it.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Camoron said:


> You're right, I'm sure The Rock has always nailed every scene perfectly on the first take. It's just a wonder he hasn't won an Oscar yet.


An Oscar? Sorry, they don't give them out for shitty Disney movies. Maybe a MTV award. :no:


----------



## The_Chief (Dec 31, 2011)

Either way, Cena admitted he had no balls and no one has picked up on it....What an idiot


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

oh baby 30day away


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Killswitch Stunner said:


> An Oscar? Sorry, they don't give them out for shitty Disney movies. Maybe a MTV award. :no:


Fast Five - $626.1 million - Played a big part in that film and got rave reviews.

Journey 2 - $200m+ right now

His next movie G.I. Joe will do big business at the BO too.

Carry on mocking. While Rocky carries on :jordan2 .


----------



## Revann (May 7, 2011)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Fast Five - $626.1 million - Played a big part in that film and got rave reviews.
> 
> Journey 2 - $200m+ right now
> 
> ...


But hes right..... An Oscar? really? All he says was Rock and OSCAR doesn't match. Never said anything about money.

Money does not equal awards.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

He's always going around Rock threads talking about the Disney movies he's been in.

While he's mocking, Rocks winning, and big. 

lol Rock stars in Disney movies lol.


----------



## MasterChan (Apr 17, 2008)

Well, Cena caught the Rock kinda off guard with his reference to the notes on his wrist and his rather personal attacks.
It keeps the feud kinda interesting, but it's a little strange that Cena is getting into this personal issues/shoot-style. It's like he pulled the plug for the most electrifying man in all of entertainment. 

But it's also like Cena just can't do anything else than personally attack the Rock to get some points..

Guess what - i'm on The Rock's side and i'll be chanting "Boots to Asses" the whole time during their match at Wrestlemania, even if i'll be watching it alone!


----------



## MOGUNS! (Aug 17, 2011)

Why is no one metntioning how quickly Cena got the hell out of the ring when he saw how pissed off he made the Rock.

I don't care how much Cena can bench in the gym, working out and fighting are two different thing...I think Rock would whoop Cena's ass if it really went down.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

The-Rock-Says said:


> He's always going around Rock threads talking about the Disney movies he's been in.
> 
> While he's mocking, Rocks winning, and big.
> 
> lol Rock stars in Disney movies lol.


lol look at the big name movies he's been in...the titles sold tickets. Did the Rock bring more buyers? Probably, but look at all the sub-150 million dollar box office takes. Face it, when the Rock isnt in a movie with a well known story or main cast, his shit flops pretty fucking hard.

http://www.the-numbers.com/people/TROCK.php

50% of his movies grossed < 150m...Convenient how when people try to make their argument look strong, they leave the glaring holes out


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

150m isn't bad for movies.

Most actors wish they could have 50% of their movies at 150m.

Right now, he's hot in Hollywood. He's winning.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

> I wouldn't worry too much. Most people who know their ass from their elbow know that Rock is (or was, anyway) better than Cena overall...................................You genuinely believe that the WWE writers had Rock write the notes on his wrist so that Cena could tear him down? These are the same people that can't write anything cogent, and you're giving them this much credit?


lol at both of these. arguing cena > rock isn't that hard and having someone write something on their arm and have the other guy call them out on it isn't some genius writing. the writers probably have little to do with the feud anyway.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Is this thread seriously having the same f*cking conversation that we had last year?

I'm voting this thread be merged already.


----------



## mozillameister (Jul 26, 2011)

Elijah89 said:


> How come when Cena runs down The Rock, you guys are always saying that they are just putting Cena over and holding The Rock back from really burying him?
> 
> But when The Rock does the same thing to Cena, you guys say how talented Rock is and how he electrifies like no other? Cena and Rock are actually from the same cloth. Both of the were "raised" by the WWE when it comes to their styles, so they were taught by the same organization. Chances are Cena just like Rock can take that mic entertain just as well as The Rock does and he has showed that since he arrived on the scene and during this feud with Rocky.
> 
> ...


Look, I like Cena the individual, wrestler, and actor. He's played in some real shitty movies, but it doesn't change the fact he's a pretty decent actor. Back when he was a sprout, he put off some real engaging matches...even the big one against HHH that everyone now hates on since it started the whole Super Cena era was a great match. Most of the Edge/Cena matches were gold, too. Plus, the guy's a pretty standup human being, which I can respect.

I just dislike the fact that he (was) a boring character. Just a few months ago, any rhetoric against an opposing foe would be done via potty language from a 4 year old. It sounds pathetic and infantile. I don't need constant swearing and cussing for someone to be interesting...but acting like a little child isn't interesting at all. Also, his characterization had no form of self-motivation. Its uninteresting to see a character entirely selfless. Its not enduring....just one-dimensional. Also, it seems that every wrestler after Cena has 4-6 established moves used in EVERY match to finish an opponent. Its like a video game where you'd hit SUPER COMBO MODE in God of War and have to press buttons to finish up a boss....its just stupid and toooooo predictable in Wrestling. Its nothing to do with 'clinging to the old-school', just its more interesting to SUDDENLY see that finishing move come out of nowhere after a grueling 20 minute match rather than 18 minutes of torture pr0n and 2 minutes of SUPER COMEBACK MODE!!!

Which brings me to the worst offense of the Cena character: Invincibility. I don't wana watch a match of a guy being hit by a steel chair for 30 minutes without a scratch, only to win via some stupid submission move, or a bottled water, or an FU, or SUPER 5 MOVE COMEBACK!!!.....


So no....I may be from the Attitude Era, but my dislike for the new has nothing to do with my beliefs that the old is superior and should be brought back. I agree that wrestling evolves over time. However, what has happened to Wrestling over the past few years is more of a regression than evolution, and its all due to a lack of competitive drive. No reason to push the envelope when you have a dedicated fanbase without signs of significant growth.



As for the Rock/Cena promo: You guys either give the WWE too little or too much credit. Fact is, when the Big W wants to craft a story, they can do it really well. Just look at the Punk/Cena feud (even if the initial shoot was semi-real, everything afterwards was pure storytelling). Is it possible Cena threw in some stuff that was off-script? Possibly. But who said there even was a script? A general outline, maybe...

My opinion is that the Big W's plan is to make this rivalry as ambiguous as possible to garner more interest. The more derisive the fans are, the more interested everyone gets. Planting things like Rock's hand writing only causes both sides to argue more. 

You also don't give forums like these enough credit. The Big W plays plenty attention to boards. Plenty of causal fans view these boards for opinions. Having you guys debate amongst each other fuels the flames for casual fans to join in, which can only lead to more buy-ins for Wrestlemania.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> lol at both of these. arguing cena > rock isn't that hard and having someone write something on their arm and have the other guy call them out on it isn't some genius writing. *the writers probably have little to do with the feud anyway*.


Which is a damn shame as both are two of the biggest stars in the history of the business, different fan bases, different eras, one's the biggest mainstream star in the history of the business and the other is very well known outside of it too...so much potential.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

The feud shouldn't be about shoots or you left and I'm here every week.

You've got a bona-fide legend and in the top 2 biggest stars of the Attitude Era. On the other side you've got another bona-fide legend and the biggest star of this Era.

When the match was made you heard Cena say that two eras (the two most important eras, his words) will collide. I thought that was going to be the theme of this. 

That is what the match should be about. Not petty insults (you can have them still, but keep it mostly about the match) or you left and I'm always here. Make it about the different eras. 

Attitude Era Vs PG era or whatever. 

But it just seems it's about petty insults and crap shoots, and fighting for people in the back. 

Jesus.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

I'm not really interested in the eras at all. I just wanna see two top stars go at it. They're only 5 years apart so the age difference doesn't matter, so being from different eras really won't change anything in the ring.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

Damn 577 pages??? Lol. People. We can argue all we want, but here's the truth whether people like it or not; notes on the wrist or not, the rock is and will be known as one of if not the best mic worker ever, deal with it. His the damn word smackdown is used by all types of media when referencing or referring to a fight. He still has dozens of legendary promos, he's still one of the top 3 biggest stars ever, biggest crossover star ever; no matter what the majority of the crowd will side with him
over Cena. Cenas edginess will earn him some new bandwagon fans, but that doesn't change the fact that at mania he's getting booed out the arena, and it's going to be pretty bad. Notice how the the rock got punked out, and (despite a few boos) the crowd
went right back to chanting his name, and cheered
when by the time he ended the promo. When the rock outpops cena in his hometown monday and has cenas own people chanting insults towards him that's all that needs to be said; people are simply tired of Cena. Turning him heel is the only thing left. 

The mere fact that the wwe is making cena appear to be this edgy to gain new fans is a testament to how sad and stale his character is. When the rock faced hogan the rock was still 2002 rock. The crowd cheered him until smarktown booed him for most of the match at Mania 18. The rock even adjusted to the reaction in the match (mannerisms, cursing at the crowd/hogan), but he was still the rock.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

I don't see a big difference. Most booed Rock and some cheered him, just like some will cheer Cena but most will boo him too. These type of reactions are the best kind.


----------



## Creme De La Creme (Aug 20, 2011)

ZigglerMark83 said:


> lol look at the big name movies he's been in...the titles sold tickets. Did the Rock bring more buyers? Probably, but look at all the sub-150 million dollar box office takes. Face it, when the Rock isnt in a movie with a well known story or main cast, his shit flops pretty fucking hard.
> 
> http://www.the-numbers.com/people/TROCK.php
> 
> 50% of his movies grossed < 150m...Convenient how when people try to make their argument look strong, they leave the glaring holes out


I crack up every time I read someone trying to explain why The Rock's movies bring in money.

If The Rock's movies did nearly as shitty as people make them out to be, he would have been back to the WWE a lot sooner than 7 years - at the very least to promote them. After all, there ARE people that are saying he only came back to promote Fast Five. He certainly wouldn't be making as much money as he makes per movie. Just accept the fact that he's a big time movie star and stop trying to find any excuse or 'loop holes' to bash him. Its pathetic.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

The Rock is dropping hits in 2011 and 2012...Julia Roberts and Brad Pitt aren't. That's how big this guy is and no one affiliated with the WWE is even on the same planet of that star. It's no surprise that the small minded and weak love to cheer on a company ass smooching piece of shit like John Cena.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Rock is a huge star, but nowhere close to Julia Roberts and Brad Pitt. Don't kid yourself.


----------



## Elijah89 (May 21, 2011)

AthenaMark said:


> The Rock is dropping hits in 2011 and 2012...Julia Roberts and Brad Pitt aren't. That's how big this guy is and no one affiliated with the WWE is even on the same planet of that star. It's no surprise that the small minded and weak love to cheer on a company ass smooching piece of shit like John Cena.


What makes John Cena a company ass smooching piece of shit? 

Are you a wrestling fan or a Hollywood fanboy? Because when it comes to The Rock you so called wrestling fans seem to shit on wrestling and brag about being a Hollywood diva. I should make a poll that asks what one is more into Hollywood blockbusters or a wrestling renaissance. Sad as it is I bet the polls would be pretty damn close despite this being a wrestling site.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Elijah89 said:


> What makes John Cena a company ass smooching piece of shit?
> 
> Are you a wrestling fan or a Hollywood fanboy? Because when it comes to The Rock you so called wrestling fans seem to shit on wrestling and brag about being a Hollywood diva. I should make a poll that asks what one is more into Hollywood blockbusters or a wrestling renaissance. Sad as it is I bet the polls would be pretty damn close despite this being a wrestling site.


Cena has been getting booed out of arenas since 2005..since a Kurt Angle feud and he doesn't have any balls or manhood to do anything about it. He's a joke. He always has been and always will be....

Am I a wrestling fan? I was watching this while your mother was still wiping your ass for you. You got to look up Macho Man Randy Savage on Youtube in his prime while I experienced the whole damn thing. You probably believe that stupid WWE hype that Shawn Michaels is the "best performer of all time" too, huh?


----------



## nderq (Mar 1, 2012)

Naman said:


> That's a bit of a reach.... I'm sorry, but I do not give the same guys who executed the anonymous GM storyline, or the Nexus storyline, or the conspiracy storyline, that much credit when it comes to story-writing ability. These are the same people who even managed to almost screw up CM Punk's monumental push after the shoot promo. No, I don't believe the head creatives are so crafty that they'd intentionally have The Rock come out with notes on his wrist, cut this huge, heart-felt, twenty minute promo, just to have Cena come out and discredit (or attempt to, anyway) everything The Rock just said in those twenty minutes with a shoot promo targeted at his notes....and then, at the last minute..literally, a couple of days later, decide that it's complete bullcrap and decide to edit it out of the video package. If the whole thing was a work, and The Rock really was in on it, maybe...MAYYBE they decided to nix Cena's comments to make him look good. But you have several people here saying that The Rock intentionally stumbled, he intentionally stuttered and screwed up to make Cena look like a legitimate threat. But then the hell would they edit his stumbling out of the video package as it would have people reacting who didn't see Raw, 'Oh hell, Cena just got The Rock trippin' balls..Rock needs to watch out.' That entire video package made THE ROCK look good, made THE ROCK look better than Cena, other than the other way around. I think it's just as possible that everything happened the way it was supposed to, but Cena ended up shooting off the cuff too much and said something that shouldn't have been said. We don't know what The Rock did the night before Raw, we don't know what his schedule was, especially since the Oscars was the night before. So he might've been tired, exhausted, rusty, etc., and he might've thought he needed the notes to keep himself on track. This is just as a possibility as it being a genius work that creative team pulled out of their ass.



This exactly. The video package clearly made the Rock look superior to john cena in every way. I dont buy this "vince trying to make the rock look bad" crap. The Rock is his cash cow at the moment and he wouldnt want to piss him off. It was obviously john cena who deliberately went off-script with that line. The Rock was legit rattled because of it. It was no work.


*26:32 - 30:06*








Notice how they even edited out all that rock's repeated lines when he was nervous after cena left?


----------



## version 1 (Apr 6, 2005)

The-Rock-Says said:


> The feud shouldn't be about shoots or you left and I'm here every week.
> 
> You've got a bona-fide legend and in the top 2 biggest stars of the Attitude Era. On the other side you've got another bona-fide legend and the biggest star of this Era.
> 
> ...


I agree with this. It should be a Era vs Era match, but the problem is that both guys need to look as strong as possible. Sure Cena is the biggest superstar today but he gets booed out of every building even in his own hometown. In order to have a Era vs Era match you need to have a 50/50 crowd to get that clash between two generations feeling. Right now they are making Cena look as strong as possible by 'owning' The Rock the last couple of week. And it's working too since a lot of people say they will be rooting for Cena just because he 'owned' The Rock .


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

nderq said:


> This exactly. The video package clearly made the Rock look superior to john cena in every way. I dont buy this "vince trying to make the rock look bad" crap. The Rock is his cash cow at the moment and he wouldnt want to piss him off. It was obviously john cena who deliberately went off-script with that line. The Rock was legit rattled because of it. It was no work.
> 
> 
> *26:32 - 30:06*
> ...


if that's the case, and I don't think we'll ever really know; expect the rock to fire back in "harsh" fashion in the upcoming weeks.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Killswitch Stunner said:


> Rock is a huge star, but nowhere close to Julia Roberts and Brad Pitt. Don't kid yourself.


Thats not what he said.

He said Rocks had more hits than Julia and Brad in the past few years.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

Ryder using the wrist notes thing in the latest eposide of his show definetly proveed it was a work


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Unless they had Ryder do it to make it seem like a work.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

Killswitch Stunner said:


> Unless they had Ryder do it to make it seem like a work.


if they wanted to make it look like a work they wouldn't edited from the promo showed on nxt and smackdown+ no one of the superstars talked about it on twitter at all so it won't be obvious 
the fact you still think it was legit prove how good they done it esp rock reaction who was totally gone when he cut his promo after the show


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

I never said what I thought about it, I think its all a work. Just saying it was possible.


----------



## mozillameister (Jul 26, 2011)

Killswitch Stunner said:


> Unless they had Ryder do it to make it seem like a work.


So it would seem....


----------



## rockymark94 (Jan 3, 2012)

the fox said:


> Ryder using the wrist notes thing in the latest eposide of his show definetly proveed it was a work


 They should let the rock bury that goofball.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Why would Rock bury his Mania opponent? That would kill the match.


----------



## rockymark94 (Jan 3, 2012)

Killswitch Stunner said:


> Why would Rock bury his Mania opponent? That would kill the match.


 I was actually referring to Zack Ryder.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

rockymark94 said:


> I was actually referring to Zack Ryder.


Oh. Well you said goofball and I got confused.


----------



## nderq (Mar 1, 2012)

the fox said:


> Ryder using the wrist notes thing in the latest eposide of his show definetly proveed it was a work


This doesnt mean anything. Ryder has been doing these kinda "insider references" from the start of his youtube show. Things like getting over, drawing money, getting a push etc... 





the fox said:


> if they wanted to make it look like a work they wouldn't edited from the promo showed on nxt and smackdown+ no one of the superstars talked about it on twitter at all so it won't be obvious
> the fact you still think it was legit prove how good they done it esp rock reaction who was totally gone when he cut his promo after the show



All this for what? Working the smarks? casual fans dont care about these things. 

Why would vince bother with working the smarks? smarks dont bring money. And as i said, Rock is his cash cow, he wouldnt do that to the rock. It was john cena. That line obviously was not part of the script.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

zack show now is a wwe show they won't let him say something not approved by them
smarks were the biggest cena haters on the planet and guess what they believed what vince wanted them to believe
and actually with all the twitter and facebook buzz they becoming a force in vince eyes and noe he is using them to further his storylines


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

"So @TheRock had notes on his wrist. So do NFL quarterbacks. The president has teleprompters. How is this slander worthy?"

"@ElKatook Smartly said man. We have to let the small minded continue to swim in their own pettiness cesspool. Shiners shine. #Boots2Asses"


----------



## nderq (Mar 1, 2012)

the fox said:


> zack show now is a wwe show they won't let him say something not approved by them
> smarks were the biggest cena haters on the planet and guess what they believed what vince wanted them to believe
> and actually with all the twitter and facebook buzz they becoming a force in vince eyes and noe he is using them to further his storylines


Too much speculation. Facebook/twitter are mostly casual fans who have Internet access, i am sure they never cared to discuss it, the way we do here....





SummerLove said:


> "So @TheRock had notes on his wrist. So do NFL quarterbacks. The president has teleprompters. *How is this slander worthy?*"
> 
> "@ElKatook Smartly said man. We have to let the small minded continue to swim in their own pettiness cesspool. Shiners shine. #Boots2Asses"


You are right, its not. But if thats the case why is every Rock mark determined to prove its a work?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

SummerLove said:


> "So @TheRock had notes on his wrist. So do NFL quarterbacks. The president has teleprompters. How is this slander worthy?"
> 
> "@ElKatook Smartly said man. We have to let the small minded continue to swim in their own pettiness cesspool. Shiners shine. #Boots2Asses"


funnily enough, the Rock is the only one to write his bullet points on his wrist...


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

SummerLove said:


> "So @TheRock had notes on his wrist. So do NFL quarterbacks. The president has teleprompters. How is this slander worthy?"
> 
> "@ElKatook Smartly said man. We have to let the small minded continue to swim in their own pettiness cesspool. Shiners shine. #Boots2Asses"


This thread proves that the moniker of "the greatest performer in wrestling history" is not enough to describe him when he gave this kind of amazing performance and made a clown who can't shine his shoes look good(the live crowd completely no sold the line anyway, they started a Rocky chant), it was desperate and just another failed attempt to get Cena over. Instead of a real feud, we get Rock vs WWE because his opponent is so pathetic that he can't even get a decent reaction in his hometown after a monster push of 8 years. Huge waste.



> It was the WWE's intention for John Cena to get the upper-hand in his feud with The Rock on RAW. What Cena said, how long he spoke and The Rock's reaction were all part of the plan.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

ZigglerMark83 said:


> funnily enough, the Rock is the only one to write his bullet points on his wrist...


it's so weird I've never seen shit on his wrist before now I'm looking at every rock video to see if that is the case but its a really good job if its work rock played it beautifully other then that..i don't know

this is what xpac said


Sean Waltman ‏ @TheRealXPac
@SeanRadican He doesn't need bullet points. Good writing though
Sean Waltman ‏ @TheRealXPac
I have a hard time believing Rock would allow that to happen.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> This thread proves that the moniker of "the greatest performer in wrestling history" is not enough to describe him when he gave this kind of amazing performance and made a clown who can't shine his shoes look good


Austin wasn't there was he?


----------



## Joshi (Mar 15, 2011)

THe notes thing were obviously a work (just like pretty much everything else), I strongly believe that letting people think that Rock and Cena have so much freedom in their promos is also a work. Just a feeling.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

Killswitch Stunner said:


> Austin wasn't there was he?


Nah he wasn't but HBK will be back soon. (thought he was the best since 96) just my opinion...


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

I can do without HBKs ego stroking. Bad enough we get yet another HHH/Taker match, but his involvement makes it even worse.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

ZigglerMark83 said:


> funnily enough, the Rock is the only one to write his bullet points on his wrist...


I believe it was said that Punk had bullet points on his wrist tape for his shoot promo.


----------



## rockymark94 (Jan 3, 2012)

WrestlingforEverII said:


> I believe it was said that Punk had bullet points on his wrist tape for his shoot promo.


 I also saw Cena reading from a script in a dx dvd that came out a few years ago.


----------



## Revann (May 7, 2011)

Killswitch Stunner said:


> Rock is a huge star, but nowhere close to Julia Roberts and Brad Pitt. Don't kid yourself.


This...you cant say u know movies if u think The Rock is as big as an actor.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Killswitch Stunner said:


> Rock is a huge star, but nowhere close to Julia Roberts and Brad Pitt. Don't kid yourself.


Never said he was a bigger star. I'm about hits and being in movies that are known and seen over the last several years. Benjamin Button and that one flick from last year was pretty much the only thing Pitt has done of note for awhile. Julia Roberts hasn't had a hit in I don't know how long...I would know because she was definitely one of my favorite redheads in her prime and she's been doing the same good girl/no risk shit in her flicks for years. Needs to be a villain or do some action flicks.

Kate Beckinsale OWNS Julia Roberts in 2012. Back to back #1 releases.....


----------



## nderq (Mar 1, 2012)

Lol Rock marks still pretending its a work?


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Yeah, but consecutive hits has nothing to do with celebrity status. No matter how many more hits Beckingsale has, she will never surpass Julia Roberts. And that goes double for Pitt, he became a huge star just off his looks, like most actresses.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Killswitch Stunner said:


> Yeah, but consecutive hits has nothing to do with celebrity status. No matter how many more hits Beckingsale has, she will never surpass Julia Roberts. And that goes double for Pitt, he became a huge star just off his looks, like most actresses.


So in wrestling you want to live in 2012 not 1999 but in Hollywood you want to live in 1999 not 2012.

Makes sense. 

Punk's never going to pass Hogan an all time scale, but he's already passed 65 year old Hogan.

I think you're right that Rock's not at Pitt's level but I don't think the gap is as far as you think it is.

Rock Fast 5-6, GI Joe, and possibly Hercules. That's 3 blockbuster movies. He's the sequel savior.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Brad Pitt is married to Angelina and will always be around but he's not dropping hits. That's the point. And Kate Beckinsale? She is.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

when they showed the promo on smackdown they didn't edit the comments about the wrist notes? i saw the show on youtube just now and they didn't edit it
if it was legit wouldn't vince edit the whole thing?


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

Killswitch Stunner said:


> Expected post from someone with a woman beater in their avatar.


I'm sorry I never had Stone Cold Steve Austin in my avatar. 

Did you guys notice how hard it was for the Rock to pretend that he can't cut a promo? It's like asking an artist to purposely paint an ugly picture. It's harder to fail than to succeed when you are The Great One. greatness knows no limits.


----------



## Fryght (Mar 3, 2012)

I dont think it was a work either.


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

I don't know if Cena or Rock won last Monday, and I don't care. What I do know though is that it got me really excited for this Monday's Raw. And that's the only thing that matters.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

I don't get why they didn't tell the audience that Rock is going to be there next week and every week until WM? WTF they're thinking? Now nobody besides the crowd in Boston knows that he will be there. Stupidity has no limits.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Mr Talley said:


> I don't know if Cena or Rock won last Monday, and I don't care. What I do know though is that it got me really excited for this Monday's Raw. And that's the only thing that matters.


I don't know either but the fact that it was obvious that they wanted to make Cena look good on Monday and he still didn't succeed in being the clear cut winner of the night proves how much better The Rock is. That was actually one of the worst Rock promo's I've ever seen and it still was enough to hang with Cena. In fact since The Rock came back his promo work has been kinda lame for his standards. He lost a lot of the cockyness that made him great and uses way too much outside references and twitter jokes for my liking.


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

I don't want the commentary team reminding us every 4 minutes that DA ROCK IS GUNNA BE ON TONIGHT.
He should come out and interrupt someone. It always led to his best segments back in the day.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Most fans have internet, and with the way Rock fans swarm all over it, I'm sure they are all aware of Rock appearing on Raw for the next month.


----------



## doc31 (Jan 3, 2012)

Its looking like a 'pass the torch' match at WM28, which is a shame.

If the rock is going to put cena over by having 'notes on his wrist' then god knows what he'll do at WM to put him over?

Maybe he'll run over a cat with a truck that cena wlll the bring back to life.

Good work by cena though, best hes been for years.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Rock's promo was great. I genuinely enjoyed it. 

Some cheap stuff, but overall still pretty good. Cena's elevated himself though, almost annoyingly so. If he put this much effort into his promo's throughout the year he'd be much more enjoyable, he's delivering everything well and for once finding a great balance between intensity and humour. The lines on wrist line was a bit cheap and unnecessary though and pretty much accomplished nothing considering most had no idea what he was talking about. Wish they'd stay away from that stuff, Rock saying babyface too. No need for it.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Rock hasn't had the torch in years. Cena doesn't need to beat Rock, he's been the top dog for longer than Rock ever was.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Rock took the torch off Hogan. He forget to leave it at door before left.

He's back to give it in......or leave with it again.

So will you be happy if Rock beats him? You know since Cena doesn't need to win.


----------



## doc31 (Jan 3, 2012)

He's been top dog for years, agreed. But he's generally disliked by 50% of any crowd, and with 50% im being generous.

This whole program looks like a mechanism to try and get cena more over with older fans.

Im a person who has booed him and i find him annoying as hell, but, his last few promos have been enjoyable.

So you could say the rock is doing his job, if thats what his job is?


----------



## doc31 (Jan 3, 2012)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Rock took the torch off Hogan. He forget to leave it at door before left.
> 
> He's back to give it in......or leave with it again.
> 
> So will you be happy if Rock beats him? You know since Cena doesn't need to win.



I honestly thought and hoped that this would all lead up to a cena heal turn, but it looks less likely now.
Plus i dont think its needed, nor do i think cena could pull it off either?

The main reason cena got/gets booed is people are pissed of with him doing the same old thing.
The fact that he's doing anything different is a relief to me and many others, less goofy more serious.

Cena will win, rock will shake his hand and go back to being dwayne imo.


----------



## doc31 (Jan 3, 2012)

Although if he did a heel turn like Austin did against the rock at WM17 id be very happy.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

IWC really do concern themselves to much about the business side of wrestling. "Oh it would be awful for business if Rocky beat Cena"

Just be a fan and hope your guy wins.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

The-Rock-Says said:


> *IWC *really do concern themselves to much about the business side of wrestling. "Oh it would be awful for business if Rocky beat Cena"
> 
> Just be a fan and hope your guy wins.


That's the keyword there, though. Members of the IWC have more character development and are more over (and better and getting heat) then most of the roster, so they want so and so to win just to piss off "Punk marks".."Rocky marks" etc.


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

For me it's simple, The Rock or Dwayne Johnson, I don't really care... Both are more interesting, more entertaining and far more watchable than any incarnation of John Cena.


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

Anytime Cena talks I change the channel. The guy is just too phony. What's with the thug accent all of a sudden? Like when he cut his "epic" promo last week he was talking the way he used to when he was the ******. 

Face or heel the guy annoys the shit out of me, he can stay the same for all I care. I don't think he can pull of being a heel anyway.


----------



## Rikishi99 (Sep 21, 2008)

The Rock is my favorite wrestler of all time and I'd watch his promos over any match, but I didn't like this promo at all. It was too long, with too many pauses, and his new catchphrases ("trending," etc.) are horrible. He still got the biggest pops in eight years, though.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

So Dwayne Johnson is doing the promos now. Well, this company is dead. I hope the years of sacrificing have made you happy Vince. Both you and that failed project deserved to be humbled. That's all I got to say about that.

By the way, not to confuse some, Cenas the failed project.

Holla.


----------



## RKOMasterpiece91 (Jun 19, 2009)

I honestly did not know people were eating this up as much as they actually are. I have noticed that alot of people have failed to notice the part that ''The Rock'' is actually playing at the minute. You may have noticed...not so many catchphrases? Not so many 'legendary' promos we are so used to seeing from 'The People's Champ'? That is because, as Cena blatantly says, he is playing the part of Dwayne Johnson. Or at least a different interpretation of Dwayne Johnson. This is the character that doesn't seem to exude with the typical confidence he used to, fluffs his lines, and gets rattled when someone pokes fun at him. ''The Rock'' would generally brush this off, and proceed to bury the person in question. But no, the WWE aren't playing it that way. It's obvious they're trying to gain Cena some credibility - which they are, in my opinion. Being a Rock fan since I began watching wrestling, I wasn't used to seeing such a toothless promo.

But that's my point. This is what the WWE wants. They want the IWC saying ''Has he actually lost 'it'?'' or ''This isn't The Rock I used to know!''They *want* these types of discussions going on, because the more people talk about it, the more people garner interest in what's going on. I digress...he is simply playing a different character, not the Jabroni Beating, Pie Eating, Trail Blazing son of a bitch we all used to know. That wouldn't put Cena over at all, nor gain him any kind of credibility. Dwayne Johnson is a Hollywood actor, and he's putting his skills to good use here, and fooling you all by acting as if what John Cena actually bothered him. That whole segment was scripted to put Dwayne over as a bumbling mess, and despite the crowd's backing, it worked. 

Oh, by the way...hi.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

RKOMasterpiece91 said:


> I honestly did not know people were eating this up as much as they actually are. I have noticed that alot of people have failed to notice the part that ''The Rock'' is actually playing at the minute. You may have noticed...not so many catchphrases? Not so many 'legendary' promos we are so used to seeing from 'The People's Champ'? That is because, as Cena blatantly says, he is playing the part of Dwayne Johnson. Or at least a different interpretation of Dwayne Johnson. This is the character that doesn't seem to exude with the typical confidence he used to, fluffs his lines, and gets rattled when someone pokes fun at him. ''The Rock'' would generally brush this off, and proceed to bury the person in question. But no, the WWE aren't playing it that way. It's obvious they're trying to gain Cena some credibility - which they are, in my opinion. Being a Rock fan since I began watching wrestling, I wasn't used to seeing such a toothless promo.
> 
> But that's my point. This is what the WWE wants. They want the IWC saying ''Has he actually lost 'it'?'' or ''This isn't The Rock I used to know!''They *want* these types of discussions going on, because the more people talk about it, the more people garner interest in what's going on. I digress...he is simply playing a different character, not the Jabroni Beating, Pie Eating, Trail Blazing son of a bitch we all used to know. That wouldn't put Cena over at all, nor gain him any kind of credibility. Dwayne Johnson is a Hollywood actor, and he's putting his skills to good use here, and fooling you all by acting as if what John Cena actually bothered him. That whole segment was scripted to put Dwayne over as a bumbling mess, and despite the crowd's backing, it worked.
> 
> Oh, by the way...hi.


Bingo. Good storytelling though as far as what they are doing with Rock's character, must admit. However, I hope that it leads to him breaking out that DJ shell.


----------

